# What Bath & Body Thing Have You Done Today?



## Misschief

We have a thread for Soapy Things so why not a thread about Bath & Body Things? If you make Bath & Body stuff, what have you done today?

I'm in the process of making my third batch of conditioner bars for Sunday's market. Pictures will follow.


----------



## kirsten.

Ooh, I like it! I don't make soap all that often - how many showers can one girl take for heaven's sake? - but I make lots of other soap-adjacent things and I'm busting to chat about them!! 

I've never had great success with conditioner bars, mine are always too hard   Any tips  ?

I made some liquid shampoo today, which is new for me! I usually make shampoo bars but my kids have been asking for a liquid. My hair can't tolerate even a sniff of lye so it's syndets only. I wish I could remember where I got the original recipe I'm tweaking, but I'm using capryl glucoside, foaming silk, cetrimonium for slip and witch hazel with citric acid to bring down the pH... I used Zing's forest blend of EOs (thank you @Zing !)  It is *muah* chefs kiss* SO good! Could probably use a little more bubble but it's a good start.

Not really picture-worthy, so I'll just leave you imagining the springy-foresty-clean goodness.


----------



## Misschief

I purchased my conditioner recipe from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy and I love it. No changes at all.


----------



## Misschief

Conditioner bars, three varieties.


----------



## Catscankim

@Misschief they look awesome. Excuse my ignorance, but how do you use them?


----------



## Misschief

Basically, you wet them and then massage them into your hair, or rub them in your hands like soap until you have what you need and massage that into your hair. 

They're also great as an in-shower lotion bar and are awesome for shaving your legs.


----------



## kirsten.

They look so nice!! I never thought about using them to shave - brilliant!


----------



## Misschief

A few months ago, my neighbour gave me a recipe for Zinc Cream. She's asked me a few times if I've made it yet and I hadn't. Well, today, I did. In honour of her, I'm calling it Auntie Erica's Zinc Creme. Erica is a former ER nurse who loves formulating. It's a lovely cream and I think it's loosely based on Humblebee & Me's Calamine Zinc cream. I make with lavender and calendula infused sunflower oil and it's scented with lavender essential oil.


----------



## AliOop

I remelted my greasy lotion bars, and added some beeswax and leftover sunflower wax. The consistency is almost right. Since these are for me only, I'm going to call it good and enjoy them.


----------



## maryloucb

I made a whipped body butter with mango and shea butters and arrowroot powder and a little bit of clary sage and lemongrass essential oils.


----------



## MelissaG

Soap wasn't my thing today. Today was blooming dyes for bath bombs.


----------



## Bobbie.1960

While waiting for my liquid soap to dilute, I made a Mango sugar scrub. I used a fine grind sugar because regular sugar seems a little to ruff on my skin. I used grape seed oil. It’s very moisturizing.


----------



## Misschief

maryloucb said:


> I made a whipped body butter with mango and shea butters and arrowroot powder and a little bit of clary sage and lemongrass essential oils.


That sounds amazing!



Bobbie.1960 said:


> While waiting for my liquid soap to dilute, I made a Mango sugar scrub. I used a fine grind sugar because regular sugar seems a little to ruff on my skin. I used grape seed oil. It’s very moisturizing.



Looks yummy!


----------



## Gaisy59

Misschief said:


> A few months ago, my neighbour gave me a recipe for Zinc Cream. She's asked me a few times if I've made it yet and I hadn't. Well, today, I did. In honour of her, I'm calling it Auntie Erica's Zinc Creme. Erica is a former ER nurse who loves formulating. It's a lovely cream and I think it's loosely based on Humblebee & Me's Calamine Zinc cream. I make with lavender and calendula infused sunflower oil and it's scented with lavender essential oil.
> 
> View attachment 65185


Hi there…what is a zinc cream and what would it be used for?


----------



## Misschief

@Gaisy59, Zinc creams/ointments have traditionally been used as a treatment for diaper rash (think Penaten or Zincofax) and other skin conditions. I have a small eczema spot and it really helps with that. I can't make any medicinal claims so I just call it Zinc Creme.


----------



## Gaisy59

Misschief said:


> @Gaisy59, Zinc creams/ointments have traditionally been used as a treatment for diaper rash (think Penaten or Zincofax) and other skin conditions. I have a small eczema spot and it really helps with that. I can't make any medicinal claims so I just call it Zinc Creme.


Ahhh ok!


----------



## maryloucb

Misschief said:


> Conditioner bars, three varieties.
> 
> View attachment 65181


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## cmzaha

Does reading the forum count?  Other than melting down some deo base and filling some tubes I have not made anything over 2 yrs now. Maybe someday...


----------



## maryloucb

Misschief said:


> That sounds amazing!


They smell amazing, but there are a few small lumps—maybe from the arrowroot? I did whip the heck out of it, and it feels smooth going on, but there are definitely some small lumps here and there. New to the body butter thing, so it’s all a learning process.


----------



## AliOop

maryloucb said:


> They smell amazing, but there are a few small lumps—maybe from the arrowroot? I did whip the heck out of it, and it feels smooth going on, but there are definitely some small lumps here and there. New to the body butter thing, so it’s all a learning process.


For me, the small hard lumps tend to come from the shea getting grainy, whereas arrowroot tends to feel gritty if it didn't get mixed in well. Can you isolate one of the lumps to determine whether it is melts with firm pressure between the fingers (shea) or breaks into a gritty powder (arrowroot)?


----------



## Misschief

cmzaha said:


> Does reading the forum count?  Other than melting down some deo base and filling some tubes I have not made anything over 2 yrs now. Maybe someday...


Two years??? I know you've had a lot going on but that would kill me!


----------



## maryloucb

AliOop said:


> For me, the small hard lumps tend to come from the shea getting grainy, whereas arrowroot tends to feel gritty if it didn't get mixed in well. Can you isolate one of the lumps to determine whether it is melts with firm pressure between the fingers (shea) or breaks into a gritty powder (arrowroot)?


It’s not gritty at all, so it sounds like it’s the shea. I didn’t melt it, just softened it.


----------



## AliOop

maryloucb said:


> It’s not gritty at all, so it sounds like it’s the shea. I didn’t melt it, just softened it.


Yes, shea can be a pain, which is sad because my skin just adores it. I've learned to test it prior to melting to make sure it isn't already grainy. If it is, it has to be fully melted and then cooled properly to prevent re-graining. Even then, it can go grainy later if it is subjected to temperature changes.


----------



## chigirl

Misschief said:


> Conditioner bars, three varieties.
> 
> View attachment 65181


Beautiful!!!



Misschief said:


> We have a thread for Soapy Things so why not a thread about Bath & Body Things? If you make Bath & Body stuff, what have you done today?
> 
> I'm in the process of making my third batch of conditioner bars for Sunday's market. Pictures will follow.


Hi Mischief!  I would love that because my soaping efforts have definitely taken a turn towards creating butters and salves with a few whipped soaps thrown in. I have discovered I love oils and butters. I spread things out all over my kitchen and start “cooking.”  It’s so much fun!  For my friends and coworkers I made Easter Bunny Cake body butter with shea, mango, castor,, tapioca starch , and rosehip. I colored it lavender, white with shimmer, and pale yellow. Since I couldn’t wait for Easter I already started handing it out with small gift bags of matching egg soaps.  Tomorrow I am going to break out my exotics for the first time and make a butter with cupaucu and moringa (may have spelled that wrong).  I think I found my happy place!



chigirl said:


> Hi Mischief!  I would love that because my soaping efforts have definitely taken a turn towards creating butters and salves with a few whipped soaps thrown in. I have discovered I love oils and butters. I spread things out all over my kitchen and start “cooking.”  It’s so much fun!  For my friends and coworkers I made Easter Bunny Cake body butter with shea, mango, castor,, tapioca starch , and rosehip. I colored it lavender, white with shimmer, and pale yellow. Since I couldn’t wait for Easter I already started handing it out with small gift bags of matching egg soaps.  Tomorrow I am going to break out my exotics for the first time and make a butter with cupaucu and moringa (may have spelled that wrong).  I think I found my happy place!


Oh, I almost forgot something I am so excited about!  A friend has a daughter with dry, sensitive skin and she’s been using my butters with great results so I formulated a whipped soap for her. Actually, it’s non-foaming and more of a conditioning cleanser. I used raw African black soap, Shea Butter and various oils I forgot to write down in my creative excitement.  Anyway, it’s unbelievably wonderful!  Hubby replaced our sump pump that day and it removed all the grime without drying his hands. Removed my makeup thoroughly. Then, hubby took a shower and used it and actually ran back downstairs yelling “write the recipe down!”  Lol!  He knows I forget. Yup, lost recipe but luckily I made 12 big jars of it.


----------



## Kimimarie84

I’ve been making whipped body butter, whipped body polish, and sugar scrubs, and I’m going to make a body scrub with coffee as well.


----------



## Misschief

I've been playing around with whipped body butters; I've tried them in the past and was unimpressed but I've discovered that I wasn't whipping them long enough. I don't think they're something that I'll introduce to market because I'm not sure they'll be stable enough in our summer heat but I'm enjoying making them. 

Last night, I made a small batch (100 gm) of what I'm calling Silk Road Body Butter, made with shea butter, Abyssinian oil, Camellia oil, Matcha Tea powder, and Silk powder (primary ingredients). It's really nice!


----------



## Kimimarie84

Misschief said:


> I've been playing around with whipped body butters; I've tried them in the past and was unimpressed but I've discovered that I wasn't whipping them long enough. I don't think they're something that I'll introduce to market because I'm not sure they'll be stable enough in our summer heat but I'm enjoying making them.
> 
> Last night, I made a small batch (100 gm) of what I'm calling Silk Road Body Butter, made with shea butter, Abyssinian oil, Camellia oil, Matcha Tea powder, and Silk powder (primary ingredients). It's really nice!



I’ve been working through the logistics of an outdoor event where the Alabama weather could prove less than ideal for body butters that melt. I’m thinking either power out to my spot and bringing a mini fridge, or keeping everything in a cooler with ice packs/ice and some sort of shelf to set all the body butter tubs on so they don’t sink into the slushy ice mess at the bottom. My husband has the right kind of brain for this sort of problem, so I think he’s going to build something for me.


----------



## Zing

Misschief said:


> Conditioner bars, three varieties.
> 
> View attachment 65181


What did you use to get that beautiful blue/green color?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> What did you use to get that beautiful blue/green color?  It's beautiful.


It's just a pinch of Bath Bomb blue from Voyageur. I'd love to get that colour in soap but it isn't cp compatible.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> It's just a pinch of Bath Bomb blue from Voyageur. I'd love to get that colour in soap but it isn't cp compatible.


They look similar to Nurture's Klein Blue to me, maybe with a touch of AC to deepen it?


----------



## kirsten.

chigirl said:


> dry, sensitive skin... I formulated a whipped soap for her. Actually, it’s non-foaming and more of a conditioning cleanser. I used raw African black soap, Shea Butter and various oils... “write the recipe down!”  Lol!  He knows I forget. Yup, lost recipe but luckily I made 12 big jars of it.



This is exactly what I'm looking for, my holy grail! I've been trying to make a liquid soap that doesn't strip my skin! I like @IrishLass LGS pretty well, not too harsh. @Zany_in_CO s flax seed shampoo was really fun to make but I must have mucked up somewhere - it is so harsh on my skin! Maybe I'm sensitive to flax oil in soap? I can eat it just fine (flax oil, not the soap - lol!) Oh well, it has made a brilliant soap for my wood floors and trim. 

I'll make an SOS post about this shortly, but I sure would like to try your recipe - whatever you can remember..?



Misschief said:


> Silk Road Body Butter, made with shea butter, Abyssinian oil, Camellia oil, Matcha Tea powder, and Silk powder (primary ingredients). It's really nice!



That sounds delightful!! So rich and luxurious! 

I was really struggling with body butter being too greasy and not light enough. I started adding some co-emulsifiers (btms50, cetyl alcohol, stearic acid and glycerine) - now I have a product I like


----------



## chigirl

kirsten. said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for, my holy grail! I've been trying to make a liquid soap that doesn't strip my skin! I like @IrishLass LGS pretty well, not too harsh. @Zany_in_CO s flax seed shampoo was really fun to make but I must have mucked up somewhere - it is so harsh on my skin! Maybe I'm sensitive to flax oil in soap? I can eat it just fine (flax oil, not the soap - lol!) Oh well, it has made a brilliant soap for my wood floors and trim.
> 
> I'll make an SOS post about this shortly, but I sure would like to try your recipe - whatever you can remember..?


Zany, the purists here are going to gag but I am really new at this and I am having a ton of fun so...
I used WSP’s foaming bath whipped soap base, 32 ounces, walnut oil, rosehip oil, 5 ounces of melted shea butter, 2 ounces of melted coconut soap base (M&P), and 8 ounces of cubed raw African Black soap that I melted with the soap base and shea butter.  I also used vitamin E and a preservative- just in case.  I cannot remember the amount of oils I put in 
I hope this helps. Half the fun is throwing this together to see how it turns out. . Kim


----------



## kirsten.

a little frog's breath, a little butterfly  essence... I see what you're doing there...


----------



## squarepancakes

Misschief said:


> I've been playing around with whipped body butters; I've tried them in the past and was unimpressed but I've discovered that I wasn't whipping them long enough. I don't think they're something that I'll introduce to market because I'm not sure they'll be stable enough in our summer heat but I'm enjoying making them.
> 
> Last night, I made a small batch (100 gm) of what I'm calling Silk Road Body Butter, made with shea butter, Abyssinian oil, Camellia oil, Matcha Tea powder, and Silk powder (primary ingredients). It's really nice!



How long did you whip them to get to a satisfactory stage for you? And do you mind sharing the recipe for it? My climate is hot and humid, so whipped body butter that isnt a gooey mess in the room has a high amount of shea. But a stable whipped body butter is so high in shea that it's just not absorbing as quick as I would like. I'm doing 2 shea : 1 grapeseed, with a bit of vit E and cornstarch. I'm not too concerned about the longevity of grapeseed at the moment since it's just personal/family use and I dont make a huge batch at once.

I've been toying with the idea of buying some mango butter to test it, but would like to see if I can make things work with what I have on hand first.


----------



## Misschief

@squarepancakes, I whipped it for quite a while, maybe 10 minutes or so? Here's the recipe I used, in percentages.

73% Shea Butter
22% Oil of choice (I used half Abyssinian oil and  half Camellia oil
0.5% Candelilla Wax
1.5% Matcha Powder
2% Lavender EO
1% Vitamin E

I also added about 1/2 tsp of silk powder and 1 tsp Arrowroot


----------



## AliOop

squarepancakes said:


> I've been toying with the idea of buying some mango butter to test it, but would like to see if I can make things work with what I have on hand first.


@Misschief, that is brilliant to use just a titch of wax to provide the firmness, rather than cocoa butter like many recipes use. For instance, when I lived in a very hot, humid climate, my non-whipped body butter was made of 1/3 mango butter, 1/3 cocoa butter, and 1/3 mix of soft oils: usually jojoba, argan, meadowfoam seed. Grapeseed should work well, too.

When I tweaked it for whipping, I used way less cocoa butter so it would fluff up, but it was still a pretty good percentage. Unfortunately, I'm not finding my notes, but hopefully that gives a starting point.

For my skin, mango butter, absorbs more quickly than shea, and doesn't seem to go grainy like shea can do with temperature fluctuations. But my skin does love shea, and I'm one of those weirdos who loves the smell of unrefined shea, too. So I'm always back and forth between the two. And don't get me started on cupuacu, tucuma, and the like. Too expensive for my regular use, but so nice!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @Misschief, that is brilliant to use just a titch of wax to provide the firmness, rather than cocoa butter like many recipes use. For instance, when I lived in a very hot, humid climate, my non-whipped body butter was made of 1/3 mango butter, 1/3 cocoa butter, and 1/3 mix of soft oils: usually jojoba, argan, meadowfoam seed. Grapeseed should work well, too.
> 
> When I tweaked it for whipping, I used way less cocoa butter so it would fluff up, but it was still a pretty good percentage. Unfortunately, I'm not finding my notes, but hopefully that gives a starting point.
> 
> For my skin, mango butter, absorbs more quickly than shea, and doesn't seem to go grainy like shea can do with temperature fluctuations. But my skin does love shea, and I'm one of those weirdos who loves the smell of unrefined shea, too. So I'm always back and forth between the two. And don't get me started on cupuacu, tucuma, and the like. Too expensive for my regular use, but so nice!



I'm with you on the shea; I don't mind the smell at all. I ordered raw shea butter from MamaTrade and it smells so nice! And it's so creamy, some of the nicest shea butter I've used. I've not had the opportunity to try some of the other butters as they're a little outside my budget at the moment.

I was kind of surprised to see candelilla in the base recipe that I used because it is such a hard wax; I was a little leery at first but it's such a small percentage that I decided to try it. I'm pretty happy with the final product.


----------



## squarepancakes

Misschief said:


> @squarepancakes, I whipped it for quite a while, maybe 10 minutes or so? Here's the recipe I used, in percentages.
> 
> 73% Shea Butter
> 22% Oil of choice (I used half Abyssinian oil and  half Camellia oil
> 0.5% Candelilla Wax
> 1.5% Matcha Powder
> 2% Lavender EO
> 1% Vitamin E
> 
> I also added about 1/2 tsp of silk powder and 1 tsp Arrowroot





AliOop said:


> @Misschief, that is brilliant to use just a titch of wax to provide the firmness, rather than cocoa butter like many recipes use. For instance, when I lived in a very hot, humid climate, my non-whipped body butter was made of 1/3 mango butter, 1/3 cocoa butter, and 1/3 mix of soft oils: usually jojoba, argan, meadowfoam seed. Grapeseed should work well, too.



Ah yes, I read about using cocoa butter or wax to provide better stability as well. I'll give both your suggestions a go and see how it works out! Thanks folks!


----------



## Misschief

squarepancakes said:


> Ah yes, I read about using cocoa butter or wax to provide better stability as well. I'll give both your suggestions a go and see how it works out! Thanks folks!


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TashaBird

I just made bath bomb embeds in 3 different ways. I pre bloomed the dye in the BS several days ago, but I dread making them. Trying to see which way I dread the least, and how each technique performs. I’m trying mini ice cube molds, chunkadust embed maker, and smooshing in a cookie sheet and slicing. Smooshing between two half cookie sheets was almost fun. I actually stepped on the top cookie sheet! That was kinda fun! Teflon and socks, bustin a move!!


----------



## TashaBird

Also, I just made a big order with liberty naturals that I’ve had in my cart for months! Face oil and shower steamers, here I come!!!


----------



## Zing

Pine tar has long been on my bucket list.  Recently, Mrs. Zing is having some skin flareups which kicked me into gear.  Tonight's experiment is a salve with pine tar, coconut oil, beeswax, and castor oil.  It's unscented -- and I kinda like the smell!  Am I wierd?  Next up is pine tar soap.
I've gotten great guidance from the search feature here -- but hit me up if you recommend any essential oil scents with pine tar in leave on products and soap.  Thanks!


----------



## Misschief

Zing said:


> Pine tar has long been on my bucket list.  Recently, Mrs. Zing is having some skin flareups which kicked me into gear.  Tonight's experiment is a salve with pine tar, coconut oil, beeswax, and castor oil.  It's unscented -- and I kinda like the smell!  Am I wierd?  Next up is pine tar soap.
> I've gotten great guidance from the search feature here -- but hit me up if you recommend any essential oil scents with pine tar in leave on products and soap.  Thanks!


I've made pine tar soap and I gotta say, I kinda like the smell of the pine tar, too. My pine tar soap is scented with a combination of Cedarwood Atlas and Lavender and has been quite well received, especially among my male clientele.


----------



## Misschief

I made myself a bottle of hand lotion today. I make it to sell but I'm starting to find the fragrances, though fairly light, somewhat overpowering. I made one 200 gram batch of lotion and added just 2 drops of Champaka FO. I also used Champa Floral Water as my liquid and the fragrance, for me, is just right. My hands are thanking me.


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> I made myself a bottle of hand lotion today. I make it to sell but I'm starting to find the fragrances, though fairly light, somewhat overpowering. I made one 200 gram batch of lotion and added just 2 drops of Champaka FO. I also used Champa Floral Water as my liquid and the fragrance, for me, is just right. My hands are thanking me.


It’s high time I make some lotion! I use a lot of it!! Did you buy a recipe you can recommend, or formulate your own?
I’ve got 4 batches of bath bombs to paint, package , and labor. And I’m not letting myself master batch any more until I make soap. I’m kind of addicted to making bath bombs right now  and I’ve got other products to make! Also just received my big investment order from liberty naturals so I can finally make another batch of my face oil!


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> It’s high time I make some lotion! I use a lot of it!! Did you buy a recipe you can recommend, or formulate your own?
> I’ve got 4 batches of bath bombs to paint, package , and labor. And I’m not letting myself master batch any more until I make soap. I’m kind of addicted to making bath bombs right now  and I’ve got other products to make! Also just received my big investment order from liberty naturals so I can finally make another batch of my face oil!



I use the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate recipe. I LOVE it! You can many both hand/body lotions and thick creams. It soaks in quickly and feels amazing. And, the part I love, is that it's totally customizable with different oils, extracts, and additives. (Sounds like I'm advertising... sorry. 









						DIY Lotion and Cream Super Concentrate - Etsy Canada
					

This Tutorials item by DIYbathandbodyshop has 1175 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 23 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I use the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate recipe. I LOVE it! You can many both hand/body lotions and thick creams. It soaks in quickly and feels amazing. And, the part I love, is that it's totally customizable with different oils, extracts, and additives. (Sounds like I'm advertising... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Lotion and Cream Super Concentrate - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Tutorials item by DIYbathandbodyshop has 1175 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 23 Dec, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I love this recipe, too! I have a bunch of the premade base in the garage fridge (where I keep all the soapy and non-soapy things that benefit from refrigeration). It's great to pull it out and make a quick batch when I need some!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I love this recipe, too! I have a bunch of the premade base in the garage fridge (where I keep all the soapy and non-soapy things that benefit from refrigeration). It's great to pull it out and make a quick batch when I need some!


That's exactly what I do! I've even set the recipe up in Excel so I can make custom sized batches easily. All I have to do is type in how much I want to make and it automatically gives me each ingredient amount.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> That's exactly what I do! I've even set the recipe up in Excel so I can make custom sized batches easily. All I have to do is type in how much I want to make and it automatically gives me each ingredient amount.


Do you use the Excel sheet that Marie Rayma provides on Humblebee and Me? That's the one I use, and I love it!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Do you use the Excel sheet that Marie Rayma provides on Humblebee and Me? That's the one I use, and I love it!


It's based on hers, yes. So handy! I've also created my own sheet to figure out recipe percentages with recipes that only provide volume.


----------



## Zing

Yesterday I made a pine tar salve, What Bath & Body Thing Have You Done Today?.  Mrs. Zing went to her dermatologist appointment today.  The doctor was not concerned about some minor flare ups on her face.  Mrs. Zing said her husband made a pine tar salve.  The doctor said that many natural remedies are effective and that some prescriptions have tar so it's okay to try it and it won't hurt.  Wow!  I thought that was a pretty progressive thing to say!  I've had excellent dermatologists myself but they're stuck on Dove Sensitive Soap (which feels caustic to me) and prescriptions.

EDIT:  I'll add what I learned.  I made the salve and poured into small tins.  I thought it would be gooier, like Vaseline, but it's hard and hard to scoop out.  Next time I'll do it like my lotion bars and pour into the "bullet" cake pop molds.


----------



## Misschief

I've been doing some reading and digging and collecting ingredients so I can make myself a Vitamin C serum. An order arrived today with the last of the ingredients so, tonight I played. 

I made a small (30 gram) batch of Vita-Sea, following the recipe provided by Holy Snails.


----------



## Hope Ann

TashaBird said:


> It’s high time I make some lotion! I use a lot of it!! Did you buy a recipe you can recommend, or formulate your own?



I highly recommend Swift Cradty Monkeys blog and/or ebooks.

Hope


----------



## Misschief

Hope Ann said:


> I highly recommend Swift Cradty Monkeys blog and/or ebooks.
> 
> Hope


I do, too, but I gotta tell you, the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate is a really good recipe. It's nice to have the base available to make up a bottle of lotion or jar of face cream when you need it.


----------



## Misschief

Upthread, I linked to the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate recipe. Today, I decided to see just how far I could push that recipe. I wanted a face cream with ALL the yummy ingredients I've been researching so I made a 250 gram batch with all of these fantastic ingredients. In the water phase, I subbed part of the water with aloe vera juice, 1% hyaluronic acid solution, 1% allantoin solution, and sea kelp ferment. My 5% additives included silk peptides, tremella extract, seaweed extract, propylene glycol, and sodium lactate. And, oh yeah, it's scented VERY lightly with just 5 drops of Sandalwood FO.

I'm still waiting for it to cool but, from what I managed to scrape out of my beaker, this stuff feels really, really nice! And it's a whole lot cheaper than the Creme de la Mer, which sells for about $700 for 100 ml at Sephora. The main ingredient in that face cream is sea kelp bioferment.


----------



## Bobbie.1960

Amazing post. Wondering if you or anyone else has made a cream with menthol in it as a summer cream to cool the skin, if so, would you share the recipe. I don’t sell products, I make them to enjoy myself.


----------



## Misschief

Bobbie.1960 said:


> Amazing post. Wondering if you or anyone else has made a cream with menthol in it as a summer cream to cool the skin, if so, would you share the recipe. I don’t sell products, I make them to enjoy myself.



I make an Avocado Mint Foot cream to which I add menthol and peppermint essential oil. Unfortunately, I can't share my recipe but i can tell you, it's made with the lotion concentrate base which is linked up thread. 

If you have a recipe you like, you can add about 1% menthol to your heated oil or water phase. The heat will melt the menthol into the liquid.


----------



## Bobbie.1960

Thank you. Question, if I add it to the lye and it melts, will it still have a cooling sensation to the skin??


----------



## Misschief

Bobbie.1960 said:


> Thank you. Question, if I add it to the lye and it melts, will it still have a cooling sensation to the skin??


I don't use it in soap so I can't answer your question. If you search menthol, though, I'm pretty sure you'll find information about using it in soap.


----------



## Rsapienza

Bobbie.1960 said:


> Thank you. Question, if I add it to the lye and it melts, will it still have a cooling sensation to the skin??


Yes, it will.


----------



## Rsapienza

Today I’m making a batch of the DIY Bath & Body Lip Scrub and serum. My daughter’s girlfriends are always on her about getting her Mom to make extra and to stop being so stingy figured I’d make a few things and she can keep them in a basket at her place for when the girls are over. I really LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the serum. It may be the nicest feeling lip product I have ever used!!


----------



## Megan

Rsapienza said:


> Today I’m making a batch of the DIY Bath & Body Lip Scrub and serum. My daughter’s girlfriends are always on her about getting her Mom to make extra and to stop being so stingy figured I’d make a few things and she can keep them in a basket at her place for when the girls are over. I really LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the serum. It may be the nicest feeling lip product I have ever used!!


That scrub is my favorite. I wonder if I should try making the serum though...for some reason I've just never gotten around to it.


----------



## Rsapienza

Megan said:


> That scrub is my favorite. I wonder if I should try making the serum though...for some reason I've just never gotten around to it.


I highly recommend it. It’s so easy to make too. I have several little jars around my house, in my purse, car, etc.


----------



## Misschief

Rsapienza said:


> I highly recommend it. It’s so easy to make too. I have several little jars around my house, in my purse, car, etc.


Agreed!! I even use it as a cuticle balm.


----------



## Misschief

Those of you who make your own skincare products, have you ever made the Shark Sauce, as found on the Holy Snails website? If you've made it, what's your opinion?

www.holysnailsblog.com/2015/07/shark-sauce-part-1-recipe.html


----------



## Megan

Misschief said:


> Those of you who make your own skincare products, have you ever made the Shark Sauce, as found on the Holy Snails website? If you've made it, what's your opinion?
> 
> www.holysnailsblog.com/2015/07/shark-sauce-part-1-recipe.html


Holy glass skin! Thanks for sharing this! I am such a skincare junkie. Putting in my order for the sea kelp bioferment, NAG, and HA right now...lol.


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> Holy glass skin! Thanks for sharing this! I am such a skincare junkie. Putting in my order for the sea kelp bioferment, NAG, and HA right now...lol.


LOL.. I've done the same. My order should be here some time next week. I'll be subbing out the SeaMollient for something else (probably more SKB) because I haven't found a Canadian supplier that carries it. I've made her Vita Sea serum and love it!


----------



## Rsapienza

I think I’ll follow suit


----------



## Misschief

I haven't made soap in ages (well, a month) but I'm obsessed with the sea kelp ferment and I've been making some test products with it. Last weekend, I made a face cream (from the DIY lotion concentrate) to which I added 14% Sea Kelp Bioferment, hyaluronic acid, allantoin, silk peptides, seaweed extract, isopropyl myristate and sodium lactate. It is amazing. It's really silky and soaks in nicely. It does soap a bit but that goes away pretty quickly. 

Today, I made a hand lotion and added SKB, aloe vera juice, shea butter, tamanu oil, seaweed extract, IPM and Fruit Acid Complex. 

Now I need to use up all these samples I'm making. I have cream and lotion samples everywhere!


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I haven't made soap in ages (well, a month) but I'm obsessed with the sea kelp ferment and I've been making some test products with it. Last weekend, I made a face cream (from the DIY lotion concentrate) to which I added 14% Sea Kelp Bioferment, hyaluronic acid, allantoin, silk peptides, seaweed extract, isopropyl myristate and sodium lactate. It is amazing. It's really silky and soaks in nicely. It does soap a bit but that goes away pretty quickly.
> 
> Today, I made a hand lotion and added SKB, aloe vera juice, shea butter, tamanu oil, seaweed extract, IPM and Fruit Acid Complex.
> 
> Now I need to use up all these samples I'm making. I have cream and lotion samples everywhere!


I'm happy to volunteer as a tester - solely to help you out, of course!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I'm happy to volunteer as a tester - solely to help you out, of course!


I just wish my daughter (or you) lived nearer; she's a great tester. No holding back, always good input. I have friends who love my products but they really don't give me helpful feedback.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> I just wish my daughter (or you) lived nearer; she's a great tester. No holding back, always good input. I have friends who love my products but they really don't give me helpful feedback.


I know what you mean. I think people are so grateful to receive a nice product that they are afraid to be honest about whether something is too drying, too greasy, etc.  

My daughter thankfully is also brutally honest. She isn't into handmade soap, but she likes my body butter and is absolutely gaga for my syndet shampoo bars and conditioner bars (both DIY B&B recipes, of course). Her hairdresser says that her hair has never been as soft and healthy since she started using them. We both have coarse hair, so that was a high compliment!


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I know what you mean. I think people are so grateful to receive a nice product that they are afraid to be honest about whether something is too drying, too greasy, etc.
> 
> My daughter thankfully is also brutally honest. She isn't into handmade soap, but she likes my body butter and is absolutely gaga for my syndet shampoo bars and conditioner bars (both DIY B&B recipes, of course). Her hairdresser says that her hair has never been as soft and healthy since she started using them. We both have coarse hair, so that was a high compliment!



I've been using the DIY shampoo bars for a couple of years now and every time I get my hair cut, I ask for a "report card" on my hair. She always tells me I have very fine hair, a LOT of it, and it's (in her words) "extremely healthy". 

I sent my sister a bottle of the B3/B5 Serum (DIY B&B recipe) and she gave me her honest feedback (sisters... they'll always give you an honest opinion, whether you want it or not). She felt it didn't really make a difference for her but she already uses a similar serum and has been using it for a while and admitted that she might not be the best person to give feedback. She's going to give it to her almost 40 year old daughter and get feedback from her.


----------



## AliOop

At some point I may try some of the serum recipes. But first I need to use some of the ingredients I bought a few months back and haven't tried yet.


----------



## Megan

Made the “shark serum” tonight…I put it in quotations because I took a lot of creative liberty but the inspiration came from her blog post. It’s thickening right now but I’m excited about trying it tonight. Hoping it does something to help my stress acne. 

Now I have to try to figure out why I bought glucono delta lactone…because I can’t remember and it wasn’t for this project…


----------



## AliOop

Megan said:


> Made the “shark serum” tonight…I put it in parentheses because I took a lot of creative liberty but the inspiration came from her blog post. It’s thickening right now but I’m excited about trying it tonight. Hoping it does something to help my stress acne.
> 
> Now I have to try to figure out why I bought glucono delta lactone…because I can’t remember and it wasn’t for this project…


I have a few such ingredients in my soaping cabinets...


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> Made the “shark serum” tonight…I put it in parentheses because I took a lot of creative liberty but the inspiration came from her blog post. It’s thickening right now but I’m excited about trying it tonight. Hoping it does something to help my stress acne.
> 
> Now I have to try to figure out why I bought glucono delta lactone…because I can’t remember and it wasn’t for this project…



Can't help you with the glucono delta lactone but I'm curious to find out what you think about the "Shark sauce".


----------



## Megan

Misschief said:


> Can't help you with the glucono delta lactone but I'm curious to find out what you think about the "Shark sauce".


I took before pictures. So I’ll let you all know in a couple of weeks. My version is closer to her 2.0 formula, the snail water version because I didn’t want to deal with the oil phase…but still a few tweaks.


----------



## AliOop

I signed up for three craft fairs: September, October, and December!

These will be my first ever, so I’d love some pointers on what bath and body products besides soap are good to sell at markets.

Lip balms are too frustrating for me, and I’m not ready to sell any lotions or other water-based products. I am considering bath bombs, shower steamers, bath soaks/salts, lotion bars, and maaaaybeee syndet shampoo bars.

Any other suggestions? Or warnings about what NOT to bring? My brand is a little whimsical or eclectic, if that helps.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I signed up for three craft fairs: September, October, and December!
> 
> These will be my first ever, so I’d love some pointers on what bath and body products besides soap are good to sell at markets.
> 
> Lip balms are too frustrating for me, and I’m not ready to sell any lotions or other water-based products. I am considering bath bombs, shower steamers, bath soaks/salts, lotion bars, and maaaaybeee syndet shampoo bars.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Or warnings about what NOT to bring? My brand is a little whimsical or eclectic, if that helps.



Soap is still my biggest seller. Shampoo bars move well but since I put them in glassine bags, they're not moving at all because people just can't see them. Steamers were a good seller, as were bath products (soaks and salts).

I bought and made bubble bath salts from the Two Wild Hares recipe: 









						DIY Bubble Bath Salt Bath Tea Milk Bath and Bonus Bling Salt - Etsy Canada
					

This Bath Bombs item by TwoWildHares has 1331 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 08 Jan, 2023




					www.etsy.com
				




They sold well and they're lovely recipes.


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> Soap is still my biggest seller. Shampoo bars move well but since I put them in glassine bags, they're not moving at all because people just can't see them. Steamers were a good seller, as were bath products (soaks and salts).
> 
> I bought and made bubble bath salts from the Two Wild Hares recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Bubble Bath Salt Bath Tea Milk Bath and Bonus Bling Salt - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bath Bombs item by TwoWildHares has 1331 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 08 Jan, 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sold well and they're lovely recipes.


Thank you, that is so helpful! I've been container shopping today and am horrified at the price increases and the number of items out of stock everywhere. 

To console myself, I'm headed into the soap room to experiment with a foaming sugar scrub recipe, using some product I have on hand from another project. If it works, it will be a one-and-done batch for sale, since I don't plan to repurchase that base product. We shall see...


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Thank you, that is so helpful! I've been container shopping today and am horrified at the price increases and the number of items out of stock everywhere.
> 
> To console myself, I'm headed into the soap room to experiment with a foaming sugar scrub recipe, using some product I have on hand from another project. If it works, it will be a one-and-done batch for sale, since I don't plan to repurchase that base product. We shall see...


You've got this, Ali.


----------



## Dooleykins

What a coincidence! I just made two batches of my foaming bath soaks. Veeeeery loosely based on recipes from Humblebee and Me as well as LotionCrafter.

I personally love them but I'm curious to see how they will sell in comparison to more traditional bath salts and milk baths.


----------



## Megan

Here are my results so far from my modified shark sauce. It has been 10 days and I was discouraged to look in the mirror yesterday because I m still struggling with my acne (stress/cycle and diet related) but I thought this morning I would snap a pic just because to compare and man…I do think this stuff is working. 
The main spots I do have are because I can’t keep my hands off my face but everything is much more calm overall. 
It looks like even my melasma is improving (one of the freckles above my lip too)…so yeah, I think I like this stuff.


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> Here are my results so far from my modified shark sauce. It has been 10 days and I was discouraged to look in the mirror yesterday because I m still struggling with my acne (stress/cycle and diet related) but I thought this morning I would snap a pic just because to compare and man…I do think this stuff is working.
> The main spots I do have are because I can’t keep my hands off my face but everything is much more calm overall.
> It looks like even my melasma is improving (one of the freckles above my lip too)…so yeah, I think I like this stuff.



I'm definitely seeing an improvement there! That's amazing. We're going to be visiting my daughter at the end of June for my g'daughter's grad; she has cystic acne (as did her father). It under control but I think I'll bring her a bottle of the shark sauce to try. (Along with the rest of their wish list which includes Salt Soap, Foaming Bath Butter, Shampoo bars, B3/B5 Serum.... and that's just the girls.)


----------



## AliOop

@Megan that is pretty dramatic improvement there! Do you mind sharing how you modified that recipe?


----------



## Dooleykins

Megan said:


> Here are my results so far from my modified shark sauce. It has been 10 days and I was discouraged to look in the mirror yesterday because I m still struggling with my acne (stress/cycle and diet related) but I thought this morning I would snap a pic just because to compare and man…I do think this stuff is working.
> The main spots I do have are because I can’t keep my hands off my face but everything is much more calm overall.
> It looks like even my melasma is improving (one of the freckles above my lip too)…so yeah, I think I like this stuff.



Wow!!! Your skin has really improved.

I'd also be curious to hear your tweaks.


----------



## Megan

Dooleykins said:


> Wow!!! Your skin has really improved.
> 
> I'd also be curious to hear your tweaks.


Off the top of my head, I took out the oil phase, added cucumber extract, I also didn't use any aloe (only distilled water) but might change that for the next time...that might be all but let me check my notes when I get home
She has three posts that discuss a similar formulation, so I kind of picked and chose from those three.


----------



## AliOop

@Dooleykins those are pretty! I've never heard of foaming bath salts before (_runs off to Humblebee & Me to find recipe). _


----------



## Dooleykins

@AliOop I kind of started with these and put my own spin on it:
humblebeeandme.com/lavender-oat-foaming-bath-salts
the hippy homemaker.com/diy-foaming-bedtime-bath-salts

I used SCI instead of SLSA because that's what I have. 

I did include the baking soda and citric acid. Also added sea salts and Himalayan salt to the Epsom salts, mainly for label appeal. I buy them in 50lb bags so the additional cost isn't very much per batch.


----------



## AliOop

Dooleykins said:


> @AliOop I kind of started with these and put my own spin on it:
> humblebeeandme.com/lavender-oat-foaming-bath-salts
> the hippy homemaker.com/diy-foaming-bedtime-bath-salts
> 
> I used SCI instead of SLSA because that's what I have.
> 
> I did include the baking soda and citric acid. Also added sea salts and Himalayan salt to the Epsom salts, mainly for label appeal. I buy them in 50lb bags so the additional cost isn't very much per batch.


Thanks, that's great info. I use SCI and stay away from SLSA, as well. 

The most expensive part of your recipe is probably the container, yes? I do love mason jars for many reasons but only use them for gift-giving due to cost.


----------



## Dooleykins

AliOop said:


> Thanks, that's great info. I use SCI and stay away from SLSA, as well.
> 
> The most expensive part of your recipe is probably the container, yes? I do love mason jars for many reasons but only use them for gift-giving due to cost.



The jar + scoop work out to about half the total cost. For my price point and target market I think they're worth it - zero waste is gaining a lot of traction in my area so plastic would be a no-go.


----------



## WeLoveWabiSabi

AliOop said:


> Thanks, that's great info. I use SCI and stay away from SLSA, as well.
> 
> The most expensive part of your recipe is probably the container, yes? I do love mason jars for many reasons but only use them for gift-giving due to cost.


I was thinking about trying some of these. I have SLSA. (I bought it to make bubble bars). I don't have any SCI. But I'm always trying for the best ingredients. Can you tell me why you prefer the SCI?Is it just because it's more mild?


----------



## AliOop

WeLoveWabiSabi said:


> I was thinking about trying some of these. I have SLSA. (I bought it to make bubble bars). I don't have any SCI. But I'm always trying for the best ingredients. Can you tell me why you prefer the SCI?Is it just because it's more mild?


Yes, SLSA is very drying and a bit irritating to my skin, and SCI isn't. But I do tend to have sensitive/reactive skin, so take that FWIW.


----------



## ivylorraine

Last night I made a batch of Marie's Shealoe Emulsified Body Butter v. 3.0 (minus the cyclomethicone because I don't have it) for myself, and a batch of her super simple creamy conditioner (replacing BTMS 25 with BTMS 50 plus cetyl alcohol) for my husband to try on his beard! 

So far I'm on the fence about the body butter; right now I find it feels like it's leaving a film of something on my skin other than the expected shea butter oiliness. Maybe the xanthan gum? Body products often benefit from a few days of curing, though, so I'm reserving final judgment. 

I feel like it will take a few uses to know if the conditioner is beneficial for my husband's beard, which is super coarse and doesn't really absorb oils or balms. If this works without causing acne I will be stoked.

I just want to note that per advice from @cmzaha I am going to throw away the shealoe cream due to inadvertent inclusion of non-colloidal oats which had been sold as colloidal. Having that extra organic material in the cream makes it unpreservable. I don't want to keep a fungus and bacteria buffet around, let alone apply it to my skin.


----------



## Misschief

ivylorraine said:


> I just want to note that per advice from @cmzaha I am going to throw away the shealoe cream due to inadvertent inclusion of non-colloidal oats which had been sold as colloidal. Having that extra organic material in the cream makes it unpreservable. I don't want to keep a fungus and bacteria buffet around, let alone apply it to my skin.



So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Megan

Alright…sorry for it taking so long…I have ADHD and every time I was at work I’d remember but when I got home I would forget to look at my notes
All below are in grams

5g niacinamide
4 NAG
5 licorice 
3 panthenol 
2g of 2% HA (made prior) a mix of several weights
30 Sea kelp bioferment 
2 sodium lactate
48 Distilled water 
1g optiphen 

I decided to add 5g cucumber extract at the end. If you wanted a neat percentage wise formula, I’d balance with water.


----------



## Dooleykins

I'm working on reformulating my beard oil and super frustrated.  had a great recipe that tested well, but it was hempseed oil based. My insurance won't cover it.

Anyone have a good recommendation for an insurance company that does cover hempseed oil?


----------



## Saponificarian

Dooleykins said:


> I'm working on reformulating my beard oil and super frustrated.  had a great recipe that tested well, but it was hempseed oil based. My insurance won't cover it.
> 
> Anyone have a good recommendation for an insurance company that does cover hempseed oil?



Have you tried subbing the Hempseed with refined Grapeseed oil?


----------



## Dooleykins

Saponificarian said:


> Have you tried subbing the Hempseed with refined Grapeseed oil?



My formula already had a decent amount of grapeseed oil in it, and as grapeseed has a short shelf-life, I didn't want it to be too much of the formula.

Came up with something I like and so far my testers like it, as well!


----------



## earlene

This talk of making serums has peaked my interest.  I started using one by Valentia called Bakuchiol serum with Prebiotics & Sea Fennel.  I am loving it, but it was pricey.  However, I doubt I will run out of it anytime soon because a little goes a long way.  Still, I do want to look into the serum-making process.


----------



## AliOop

I made three batches of syndet shampoo bars. The blue ones are scented with OT's Coconut, but all I smell is... something I don't like. I'll probably remelt them and add a different FO.


----------



## AliOop

Update on the shampoo bars: our son is visiting this week, and I asked him to tell me what scent he got from the blue bars. He immediately said, “Coconut!” When I enquired further, he said it was just like a coconut macaroon.

While that was a relief on the one hand that I don’t have to remelt and re-scent them, it is disappointing that, 16 months post-Covid, my sense of smell is still so messed up. I smell zero coconut, only waxy crayons. 

What’s weird is that I can smell the coconut very well from the FO bottle; I just can’t smell it in the product at all. Other scents used in the other bars transferred just fine from bottle to bars.


----------



## Megan

Made eucalyptus EO bath bombs last night at 2% load....I NEVER want to smell eucalyptus again!


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> Made eucalyptus EO bath bombs last night at 2% load....I NEVER want to smell eucalyptus again!


I'll bet you're breathing clearly, though.


----------



## Megan

I will be making another purchase from lotion crafter so that I can make more of the shark sauce inspired serum. Literally this is the best stuff I’ve ever used on my finicky skin. Now, it doesn’t stop my cystic acne that I get on my chin once a month like clockwork but I feel like that’s an internal issue and I really don’t expect anything external to fix it.

Seriously, I’m so thankful that this was brought up a few weeks ago because I’ve been struggling for years now with adult acne and I’ve had lasers, retinol, acid, nothing was helping and honestly most of this stuff was just irritating my skin more.

Right now I’m using plain gentle face cleaner and shark sauce…besides a sunscreen in the morning, that’s it! Oh, and an eye cream if I remember. 

The only thing that bothers me (very slight) is it is a bit sticky. I think it may be the cucumber extract so I’m going to change it up a tad on my next go around.

Forgive me for not being photogenic lol…the top is today, the bottom left is day one and bottom right is midway.


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> I will be making another purchase from lotion crafter so that I can make more of the shark sauce inspired serum. Literally this is the best stuff I’ve ever used on my finicky skin. Now, it doesn’t stop my cystic acne that I get on my chin once a month like clockwork but I feel like that’s an internal issue and I really don’t expect anything external to fix it.
> 
> Seriously, I’m so thankful that this was brought up a few weeks ago because I’ve been struggling for years now with adult acne and I’ve had lasers, retinol, acid, nothing was helping and honestly most of this stuff was just irritating my skin more.
> 
> Right now I’m using plain gentle face cleaner and shark sauce…besides a sunscreen in the morning, that’s it! Oh, and an eye cream if I remember.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me (very slight) is it is a bit sticky. I think it may be the cucumber extract so I’m going to change it up a tad on my next go around.
> 
> Forgive me for not being photogenic lol…the top is today, the bottom left is day one and bottom right is midway.


I'm really impressed! It's really made a difference for you; that gives me hope that it's something my granddaughter will appreciate. 

And you're lovely!


----------



## Megan

Misschief said:


> I'm really impressed! It's really made a difference for you; that gives me hope that it's something my granddaughter will appreciate.
> 
> And you're lovely!


I hope your granddaughter has as good of luck with it as I am! 

also, thank you


----------



## AliOop

Those really are some wonderful results, @Megan!


----------



## Zing

I made a batch of lavender lotion bars (beeswax, mango butter, jojoba, sweet almond, meadowfoam seed sweet meadowfoam seed oil).  Tomorrow we are headed to our youngest's graduation from college.  We are proud parents!!  The pandemic messed up his college education and we are enormously thrilled to finally get a ceremony!!  Our Noah's best friend's family is hosting a party and I'm taking soaps and lotion bars for them.  I'm also packing several soaps and lotion bars for him to give to his friends.


----------



## AliOop

A friend is coming over today to pick out some cured soap off my rack to take to a family reunion. Apparently my friend had given some of my lavender goat milk soaps to her sister for Christmas. Said sister is now pleading for more. I don't have lavender goat milk, but there is one goat milk option with another scent, as well as the triple-rice soap (unscented), and a few other scents and combos. It will be interesting to see what she ends up selecting.


----------



## Misschief

It's been a while since I made anything; with markets only once a month and sales not that great, there hasn't been much need. However, I've purchased a few ingredients that I really wanted to play with. One of them is an ingredient called Hilurlip, which is an oil-soluble product made with hyaluronic acid. I bought it mainly so I could make Humblebee and Me's Moisturizing Overnight Lip Mask, as per the recipe. I make it without the Hilurlip and it's one of my favourite lip balms, very rich, very sticky, and very effective.

I got off work early today so I decided it was a good time to make a small (100 gram) batch, seeing as I'm meeting an old friend for coffee tomorrow and wanted to give her a little surprise gift (a bar of soap and a lip balm). As an aside, it isn't that she's old (unless you count 67 as old); it's just that we haven't seen each other in 50 years. We were in high school together and spent that summer together with a group of church kids from all over Canada helping businesses in Jasper and I just recently found out that she lives in the same town, and not all that far from where I live. So, we decided to get together for coffee tomorrow.

Anyway, I love this stuff without the Hilurlip and I'm looking forward to trying the recipe as written.


----------



## AliOop

AliOop said:


> A friend is coming over today to pick out some cured soap off my rack to take to a family reunion. Apparently my friend had given some of my lavender goat milk soaps to her sister for Christmas. Said sister is now pleading for more. I don't have lavender goat milk, but there is one goat milk option with another scent, as well as the triple-rice soap (unscented), and a few other scents and combos. It will be interesting to see what she ends up selecting.


Sorry, I just realized that I posted that previous comment in the wrong thread - that was supposed to be in the soapy thing thread! However, it did turn into a bath and body thing because she saw my syndet shampoo bars and sugar scrub, so we discussed the merits of each. She wasn't ready to try a shampoo bar, but I'm going to make a new batch of sugar scrub so she can try some in the scent she prefers.


----------



## zuka001

I don't often make soap. I usually buy multi-purpose products that are easy to use because it is quite suitable for my work. I often use Hatomugi Moisturizing & Washing


----------



## Zany_in_CO

zuka001 said:


> I often use Hatomugi Moisturizing & Washing


If it isn't too much trouble, it would be helpful if you could share a link to the product.


----------



## TashaBird

Still fighting lung and sinus crude today so I made some shower steamers with eucalyptus and tea tree oil.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Still fighting lung and sinus crude today so I made some shower steamers with eucalyptus and tea tree oil.


Those noses are SO perfect for steamers! LOL


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

I made a restock of syndet bars scented In Brambleberry’s Emerald Agave. I am trying to see if I can ever get to the point where I have reached a limit in sales on these. Right now they are my most popular item and I have a solid repeat customer base.


----------



## kaygrrl

TashaBird said:


> Still fighting lung and sinus crude today so I made some shower steamers with eucalyptus and tea tree oil.


Where can l purchase some?


----------



## glendam

@Megan thank you for sharing that and the pictures.  I like that the larger picture is the after picture, unlike those ads where the before picture is taken from up close and the after picture from a greater distance


----------



## bwtapestry

TashaBird said:


> Still fighting lung and sinus crude today so I made some shower steamers with eucalyptus and tea tree oil.


Great idea with the noses!!!


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Those noses are SO perfect for steamers! LOL


Thanks. They crack me up! I put them in a bag with a couple of the cute little cakelette


----------



## ivylorraine

Earlier this week I paid an absurd amount of money for a tiny tube of Lanolips Lemonaid, but it's the only thing that seems to keep my lips truly happy. I remember Lansinoh being a godsend during the baby nursing days, but I also remember how unpleasant the smell and texture were to me when I tried it on my lips.

Looking at the Lanolips ingredient list, it seems very dupe-able. I need to investigate the citrus components to see what their role actually is.

For the thing I actually DID: I took another crack at Marie's Shealoe Butter but left out the colloidal oats since I haven't sourced any yet after the oat flour eBay ripoff that contaminated my last batch. My skin really likes it, and the lavender hydrosol smells incredible, but that xanthan gum texture just freaks me out on a primordial level. It's a problem I have with some commercial cleansers and lotions and foods too, gums just give a stretchy slipperiness that I find offensive. I think I can get through this batch but have learned for future projects that I prefer emulsifiers that are more stable, and fatty thickeners rather than gums.


----------



## Misschief

ivylorraine said:


> Earlier this week I paid an absurd amount of money for a tiny tube of Lanolips Lemonaid, but it's the only thing that seems to keep my lips truly happy. I remember Lansinoh being a godsend during the baby nursing days, but I also remember how unpleasant the smell and texture were to me when I tried it on my lips.
> 
> Looking at the Lanolips ingredient list, it seems very dupe-able. I need to investigate the citrus components to see what their role actually is.
> 
> For the thing I actually DID: I took another crack at Marie's Shealoe Butter but left out the colloidal oats since I haven't sourced any yet after the oat flour eBay ripoff that contaminated my last batch. My skin really likes it, and the lavender hydrosol smells incredible, but that xanthan gum texture just freaks me out on a primordial level. It's a problem I have with some commercial cleansers and lotions and foods too, gums just give a stretchy slipperiness that I find offensive. I think I can get through this batch but have learned for future projects that I prefer emulsifiers that are more stable, and fatty thickeners rather than gums.


That sounds pretty amazing! 

I've been making this Humblebee & Me recipe and I love it on my lips. It's supposed to be an Overnight Lip Mask but I use it all the time. 









						Moisturizing Overnight Lip Mask - Humblebee & Me
					

Back in December I picked up Laniege’s Lip Sleeping Mask at San Francisco’s Duty Free shop during a rather long stop-over on my way to New Zealand. I’d read about the product working wonders for super dry lips and was … Continue reading →




					www.humblebeeandme.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO

ivylorraine said:


> Looking at the Lanolips ingredient list, it seems very dupe-able. I need to investigate the citrus components to see what their role actually is.


I'm all for duping!  *INCI Decoder* is great for that:

*Lanolip's Lemonaid Lip Treatment*

A couple of the citrus ingredients are described as _"icky"_. LOL So you may want to leave them out.


----------



## ivylorraine

Thank you Zany, what a useful site! That's about a thousand times easier than the copy-paste web search I was doing. And I have all of the non-icky ingredients which is very convenient!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

@ivylorraine You're welcome! Always happy to be of service.  

To make it easier to find in the future I thought it might be good to post it in its own thread.

*INCI Decoder - Skincare Ingredients*


----------



## Zing

Zany_in_CO said:


> @ivylorraine You're welcome! Always happy to be of service.
> 
> To make it easier to find in the future I thought it might be good to post it in its own thread.
> 
> *INCI Decoder - Skincare Ingredients*


Oh. My. Lord!  Where has this website been all my life?!  Thank you!


----------



## Megan

glendam said:


> @Megan thank you for sharing that and the pictures.  I like that the larger picture is the after picture, unlike those ads where the before picture is taken from up close and the after picture from a greater distance


Lol...I didn't pay much attention to that! I just tried to get them all in the same collage. 

Update to the serum making: 
I ran out of my first batch (I was really slathering it on...I mean it is pretty economical compared to some of the stuff I was buying so...) 
I made another with all of the water replaced with the sea kelp bioferment. 
I would not recommend this...I mentioned the other batch was sticky...this one is extra sticky and pills a little. Plus it's literally a jelly. I may end up making a batch with less bioferment to dilute this one. 
Plan on testing other additives to the base as well, to see what I like best. Maybe in a couple of months.


----------



## Misschief

I have an upcoming market at a local yarn store and today someone messaged me to ask if I would have my Knitters Hand Cream available at that market. It's the perfect place to have it, right? So I made a small batch. The only thing that makes it a knitters hand cream is the addition of lanolin oil. Lanolin comes from sheep; wool comes from sheep, so.............



Megan said:


> I ran out of my first batch (I was really slathering it on...I mean it is pretty economical compared to some of the stuff I was buying so...)



Ah, the joys of DIY. When you make it yourself, you can use as much as you want! And, you know exactly what it costs and what's in it. 



Megan said:


> I made another with all of the water replaced with the sea kelp bioferment.
> I would not recommend this...I mentioned the other batch was sticky...this one is extra sticky and pills a little. Plus it's literally a jelly. I may end up making a batch with less bioferment to dilute this one.



This doesn't surprise me in the least. It's an amazing ingredient but, yeah, jelly. I love that you're playing with the formula. That's one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## AliOop

I watched this video about the new syndet shampoo bar base. Yes, now you can buy M&P syndet-shampoo-bar base from Stephenson to make your shampoo bars.


----------



## Catscankim

I made a gazillion, ok 50, lip balms. I guess my thing tonight is going to be labeling them. I had a cold last week and now that my nose is all good and sore from blowing it, it reminded me that I need to make some LOL.

Calendula infused sweet almond oil, mango butter, cocoa butter, beeswax. I just made it...literally just put the caps on, but I was dabbing up spillage the whole time and wiping it on my chapped face. My upper lip is almost normal now LOL.

Gonna put my logo on the labels and give them out at work next week...remind everybody to buy soap LOL.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I made a gazillion, ok 50, lip balms. I guess my thing tonight is going to be labeling them. I had a cold last week and now that my nose is all good and sore from blowing it, it reminded me that I need to make some LOL.
> 
> Calendula infused sweet almond oil, mango butter, cocoa butter, beeswax. I just made it...literally just put the caps on, but I was dabbing up spillage the whole time and wiping it on my chapped face. My upper lip is almost normal now LOL.
> 
> Gonna put my logo on the labels and give them out at work next week...remind everybody to buy soap LOL.


Lip balms are on my short list. I haven’t made any in over a year. What did you use to melt and pour?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

TashaBird said:


> What did you use to melt and pour?


MMS Lip Solutions (Lip Balms)


----------



## AliOop

I suddenly realized that next Saturday is our ladies' Bunco night... and I was asked to supply soaps and B&B products as the prizes. Soaps aplenty I have, so all is well there. Thankfully, I also still had some lotion concentrate and foaming bath butter concentrate, both made from the DIY Bath & Body recipes (sold on Etsy). That made it easy to whip up some little containers of emulsified foaming sugar scrub, as well as some Hemp Repair Cream (a lovely hand and foot cream made with hemp oil, colloidal oats, and a titch of liquid silk). 

The texture and performance of both turned out great. And the Hemp Repair Cream smells wonderful (Peppermint EO blended with a vanilla FO). Unfortunately, despite using way less than the recommended amount, the Plumeria in the sugar scrub is just way too strong. I'm going to make another batch with no scent, and mix them together to tone it down a bit!


----------



## bwtapestry

AliOop said:


> I suddenly realized that next Saturday is our ladies' Bunco night... and I was asked to supply soaps and B&B products as the prizes. Soaps aplenty I have, so all is well there. Thankfully, I also still had some lotion concentrate and foaming bath butter concentrate, both made from the DIY Bath & Body recipes (sold on Etsy). That made it easy to whip up some little containers of emulsified foaming sugar scrub, as well as some Hemp Repair Cream (a lovely hand and foot cream made with hemp oil, colloidal oats, and a titch of liquid silk).
> 
> The texture and performance of both turned out great. And the Hemp Repair Cream smells wonderful (Peppermint EO blended with a vanilla FO). Unfortunately, despite using way less than the recommended amount, the Plumeria in the sugar scrub is just way too strong. I'm going to make another batch with no scent, and mix them together to tone it down a bit!


I want to be part of your Bunco night. Fabulous items.


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> I suddenly realized that next Saturday is our ladies' Bunco night... and I was asked to supply soaps and B&B products as the prizes. Soaps aplenty I have, so all is well there. Thankfully, I also still had some lotion concentrate and foaming bath butter concentrate, both made from the DIY Bath & Body recipes (sold on Etsy). That made it easy to whip up some little containers of emulsified foaming sugar scrub, as well as some Hemp Repair Cream (a lovely hand and foot cream made with hemp oil, colloidal oats, and a titch of liquid silk).
> 
> The texture and performance of both turned out great. And the Hemp Repair Cream smells wonderful (Peppermint EO blended with a vanilla FO). Unfortunately, despite using way less than the recommended amount, the Plumeria in the sugar scrub is just way too strong. I'm going to make another batch with no scent, and mix them together to tone it down a bit!


I’m about to make the lotion concentrate from DIY as soon as my ingredients arrive. I can’t wait! I may have to try the foaming concentrate too. Is the hemp repair using the lotion concentrate?


----------



## AliOop

@bwtapestry It's a fun group, for sure! Great snacks and lots of laughing. We typically pay a $5 buy in and win cash prizes, but a few ladies requested hand-crafted items instead. It's a great excuse opportunity for me to make more products! 



TashaBird said:


> I’m about to make the lotion concentrate from DIY as soon as my ingredients arrive. I can’t wait! I may have to try the foaming concentrate too. Is the hemp repair using the lotion concentrate?


Yes! I love that base recipe since it is so customizable. The version I made tonight is a thicker cream (more base, less water), and uses hemp oil as the added oil. I also have a light cream version for face that uses argan and meadowfoam seed oils. It's just lovely!


----------



## Megan

Made pineapple bath bombs for an event on Sat (actually pineapple scented llamas...I'm on a llama kick) . Need to make mango tonight and I'll be all set with no time to spare!
A little nervous as I noticed warts on one of them last night but the rest seemed okay...so maybe it was just a mixing issue and I had a little activation. Hopefully It is just the one...I'll check on them after work. 
Hopefully I'll get pics tonight as I have to load them to my site anyway.


----------



## Megan

TashaBird said:


> Lip balms are on my short list. I haven’t made any in over a year. What did you use to melt and pour?


I would highly recommend a double boiling melting pot like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Double-Melting-Chocolate-Capacity/dp/B01N2LVGH0?th=1
I have the 600 ml one and it's perfect for one of those 48 balm trays. Super easy to clean too!


----------



## Catscankim

TashaBird said:


> Lip balms are on my short list. I haven’t made any in over a year. What did you use to melt and pour?


I used a candle wax pitcher and put it in a pot of hot water on the stove, and a dropper to fill my tubes. Not very hi tech lol.


----------



## TashaBird

Catscankim said:


> I used a candle wax pitcher and put it in a pot of hot water on the stove, and a dropper to fill my tubes. Not very hi tech lol.


I was wondering if a dropper would work to fill the tubes, or if it would be too small a quantity to hold the heat and stay fluid.


----------



## Megan

Ugh....the mango bath bombs I planned didn't work out...so now I have mango bath dust. 
They were simultaneously activating slightly (warty) and crumbling...so I have no idea what was going on...just a weird day I guess.


----------



## Misschief

Megan said:


> Ugh....the mango bath bombs I planned didn't work out...so now I have mango bath dust.
> They were simultaneously activating slightly (warty) and crumbling...so I have no idea what was going on...just a weird day I guess.


Humidity??


----------



## AliOop

@Catscankim and @TashaBird I highly recommend one of these for filling lip balm tubes: Lip Balm Filling Tray. Do check to make sure you are ordering the correct shape and size for the tubes that you use.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @Catscankim and @TashaBird I highly recommend one of these for filling lip balm tubes: Lip Balm Filling Tray. Do check to make sure you are ordering the correct shape and size for the tubes that you use.


I love those trays but, yes, you need to be sure the size works for the tubes you use. I only got to use mine once, with the tubes that came with it. None of my Voyageur tubes work with it so I'm back to filling by hand. 



TashaBird said:


> I was wondering if a dropper would work to fill the tubes, or if it would be too small a quantity to hold the heat and stay fluid.


I have a dropper that I've used to fill the tubes but it clogs up very quickly, frustrating me to no end. I use a glass beaker; for me, it works the best.


----------



## earlene

Looked up beard balm information because now that my husband is retired, he has decided to keep a beard and went out an bought a tin of beard balm at Walgreen's.  I read the label & was surprised by the very long list of ingredients, including denatured alcohol.  Anyway, I still have several threads here at SMF open to read & consider if making a beard balm for him is in our future.


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> Looked up beard balm information because now that my husband is retired, he has decided to keep a beard and went out an bought a tin of beard balm at Walgreen's.  I read the label & was surprised by the very long list of ingredients, including denatured alcohol.  Anyway, I still have several threads here at SMF open to read & consider if making a beard balm for him is in our future.


If you come up with something that works for him, I'd love to know about it. I've tried a couple of recipes and have received feedback from a few beardos. One was too soft, one was too hard; one wants more conditioning; another wants more hold. And then there's level of fragrance. One said it was too strong, another said it wasn't strong enough. I'm about ready to give up on beard care, to be honest.


----------



## Megan

Misschief said:


> Humidity??


Edit: It was humid outside yesterday, but I don't think it was humid in the room (eek...let you in on a secret, I haven't brought up my dehumidifier yet...but my air conditioner keeps it pretty dry) I don't know for sure inside what it was (I'll bring up the dehumidifier before my next batch so I have a number).
Warts were coming from the inside though, so probably I didn't incorporate the binder well enough or 70% IPA is no longer working for me...will try 91% next time.
They were all crumbling as I set them down to dry. So it felt like not enough binder or like I said, uneven incorporation... of course I tried to work it out but all the mixing didn't seem to help. (I also mix by hand, so might invest in a hand mixer to try to get a more even mix.)
Anyway, since they were already activating, I wasn't going to add more binder, and I just gave up! LOL
Luckily I do have bags for bath dust.


----------



## ivylorraine

earlene said:


> Looked up beard balm information because now that my husband is retired, he has decided to keep a beard and went out an bought a tin of beard balm at Walgreen's.  I read the label & was surprised by the very long list of ingredients, including denatured alcohol.  Anyway, I still have several threads here at SMF open to read & consider if making a beard balm for him is in our future.


My husband has a beard and cowboy-type mustache that needs a little wax for shape. He's repurposed a lotion bar that I made for the beard (a @Zing-style 1:1:1 of beeswax, jojoba, and shea), and a lip balm that was a little too heavy on the beeswax for shaping the mustache. It all gives a nice sheen and hold but no softening.

I made a light hair conditioner for him to use in the shower and it helps soften a bit.

I am going to try Marie's Conditioning Beard Balm next.


----------



## Zing

ivylorraine said:


> My husband has a beard and cowboy-type mustache that needs a little wax for shape. He's repurposed a lotion bar that I made for the beard (a @Zing-style 1:1:1 of beeswax, jojoba, and shea), and a lip balm that was a little too heavy on the beeswax for shaping the mustache. It all gives a nice sheen and hold but no softening.
> 
> I made a light hair conditioner for him to use in the shower and it helps soften a bit.
> 
> I am going to try Marie's Conditioning Beard Balm next.


You just made my day -- my lotion bar evangelizing is working!  Just a FYI.  This year I switched out shea and now use mango butter.  It was a game changer.  Mango is less greasy and absorbs much quicker.  However, I don't know how it would work on beards -- both my head and face are bald.   Isn't experimenting fun?


----------



## Picklekin

I made some paw wax for my elderly Labrador to help protect his feet from the pavements in this hot weather. We take him in out before the sun is up but he's old and his bladder demands another walk before it's cool again.


----------



## TashaBird

Yesterday I shrink wrapped 50 soaps and about 50 bath bombs. Shrink wrapping is not my favorite part. But it went ok. I blew less holes. Today I make labels and take their pics to post on my website. Hopefully up and live by this afternoon!
Then I finally made my first batch of lotion concentrate from DIY. I was so nervous I made sure I was well rested and focused. STILL I missed a step in the directions and did something too soon. I thought it was ruined and I was super bummed. I posted in their fb group about it and my SMF friend @Misschief came and saved me! It turned out alright after all. The only problem now is I used a new pot to melt the oils and waxes and I might have missed some polish when I washed it. Or it was from the new spatula it came with. But when I wiped the pot out with a paper towel before I put it in the sink there was some dark stuff. So, that’s not great. But, the process worked well, and I can at least play with it for myself.


----------



## TashaBird

Zing said:


> You just made my day -- my lotion bar evangelizing is working!  Just a FYI.  This year I switched out shea and now use mango butter.  It was a game changer.  Mango is less greasy and absorbs much quicker.  However, I don't know how it would work on beards -- both my head and face are bald.   Isn't experimenting fun?


How do you feel the mango butter compares to cocoa butter?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Yesterday I shrink wrapped 50 soaps and about 50 bath bombs. Shrink wrapping is not my favorite part. But it went ok. I blew less holes. Today I make labels and take their pics to post on my website. Hopefully up and live by this afternoon!
> Then I finally made my first batch of lotion concentrate from DIY. I was so nervous I made sure I was well rested and focused. STILL I missed a step in the directions and did something too soon. I thought it was ruined and I was super bummed. I posted in their fb group about it and my SMF friend @Misschief came and saved me! It turned out alright after all. The only problem now is I used a new pot to melt the oils and waxes and I might have missed some polish when I washed it. Or it was from the new spatula it came with. But when I wiped the pot out with a paper towel before I put it in the sink there was some dark stuff. So, that’s not great. But, the process worked well, and I can at least play with it for myself.


Happy to help 

Yeah, it's probably best to keep this batch for yourself. It will give you plenty to experiment with; now comes the fun part. Playtime!! 

One of my more popular creams has been the Avocado Foot Cream, made with menthol; a personal favourite is the hand lotion I made with sea kelp bioferment as part of the water component. Lately, I've also been subbing out part of the water for Aloe Vera juice (George's Aloe Vera Juice). I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## ivylorraine

Picklekin said:


> I made some paw wax for my elderly Labrador to help protect his feet from the pavements in this hot weather. We take him in out before the sun is up but he's old and his bladder demands another walk before it's cool again.


What a nice thing to do for your old friend, labs are such sweethearts. I just love older dogs. 

Okay, I love ALL dogs! 

May I ask what goes into your paw wax? I don't have to worry about pavement where I live, but my standard poodle is basically a sponge and I've been thinking about some kind of balm or wax for her feet for water repellency.


----------



## Zing

TashaBird said:


> How do you feel the mango butter compares to cocoa butter?


I also prefer mango over cocoa butter too also because it's less greasy and quickly absorbs.  I do still make cocoa butter lotion bars because several users request it.


----------



## AliOop

I also prefer mango butter! Just remember that cocoa butter is much harder than mango butter. If you sub one for the other, you will have to adjust other ingredients to achieve the same texture and firmness.


----------



## Picklekin

ivylorraine said:


> What a nice thing to do for your old friend, labs are such sweethearts. I just love older dogs.
> 
> Okay, I love ALL dogs!
> 
> May I ask what goes into your paw wax? I don't have to worry about pavement where I live, but my standard poodle is basically a sponge and I've been thinking about some kind of balm or wax for her feet for water repellency.



It was just shea butter(2pt), olive oil(1pt) and beeswax (2pt) I just  tried it out and he looked very confused as I put it on bless him. Can't really tell if it helped but it didn't seem to hurt. I think I'd do less beeswax next time as it's very solid!


----------



## TashaBird

Misschief said:


> Upthread, I linked to the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate recipe. Today, I decided to see just how far I could push that recipe. I wanted a face cream with ALL the yummy ingredients I've been researching so I made a 250 gram batch with all of these fantastic ingredients. In the water phase, I subbed part of the water with aloe vera juice, 1% hyaluronic acid solution, 1% allantoin solution, and sea kelp ferment. My 5% additives included silk peptides, tremella extract, seaweed extract, propylene glycol, and sodium lactate. And, oh yeah, it's scented VERY lightly with just 5 drops of Sandalwood FO.
> 
> I'm still waiting for it to cool but, from what I managed to scrape out of my beaker, this stuff feels really, really nice! And it's a whole lot cheaper than the Creme de la Mer, which sells for about $700 for 100 ml at Sephora. The main ingredient in that face cream is sea kelp bioferment.
> 
> View attachment 65675


I’ve been using search to try and find info about this lotion concentrate. I just made my first batch. The fb group isn’t very active, but I’m trying to learn there also. Is there a thread for this product, or could we start one?


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> I’ve been using search to try and find info about this lotion concentrate. I just made my first batch. The fb group isn’t very active, but I’m trying to learn there also. Is there a thread for this product, or could we start one?


Please do!


----------



## earlene

Picklekin said:


> It was just shea butter(2pt), olive oil(1pt) and beeswax (2pt) I just  tried it out and he looked very confused as I put it on bless him. Can't really tell if it helped but it didn't seem to hurt. I think I'd do less beeswax next time as it's very solid!


Sweet guy!  I love when a critter responds to our ministrations to care for them, even if it comes across as confused.  He knows your love him.


----------



## Tara_H

Love this new thread, what a good idea!

I've been doing zero soap making since I was last here, but pottering slowly along with other things.

Most recently I tried to recreate a tea tree lotion that I had years ago - I got it for use on freshly waxed legs but it was just a great consistency as well and I love the smell of tea tree.  I actually tried to buy another bottle a while back but it never arrived.

I adapted a recipe from aroma zone - basically after emulsification it would be the consistency of milk, so too thin to use easily, but it's also thickened with xanthan gum and it ended up being perfect! I put the max recommended % of tea tree oil and it's exactly what I was aiming for  I'm also delighted because the commercial one was super expensive, but this was really cheap to make since it's such a high % of water.



Misschief said:


> I haven't made soap in ages (well, a month) but I'm obsessed with the sea kelp ferment and I've been making some test products with it. Last weekend, I made a face cream (from the DIY lotion concentrate) to which I added 14% Sea Kelp Bioferment, hyaluronic acid, allantoin, silk peptides, seaweed extract, isopropyl myristate and sodium lactate. It is amazing. It's really silky and soaks in nicely. It does soap a bit but that goes away pretty quickly.
> 
> Today, I made a hand lotion and added SKB, aloe vera juice, shea butter, tamanu oil, seaweed extract, IPM and Fruit Acid Complex.
> 
> Now I need to use up all these samples I'm making. I have cream and lotion samples everywhere!


That sea kelp bioferment sounds fascinating! Do you know if it's something that could be made at home? I've recently gotten into seaweed foraging and I've been using kelp to make dashi so could easily get my hands on some. Must do some research 



Misschief said:


> I have an upcoming market at a local yarn store and today someone messaged me to ask if I would have my Knitters Hand Cream available at that market. It's the perfect place to have it, right? So I made a small batch. The only thing that makes it a knitters hand cream is the addition of lanolin oil. Lanolin comes from sheep; wool comes from sheep, so.............


Absolutely makes sense! I helped some friends shear their sheep last weekend and they gave me some of the wool to take home. I love spinning fresh unwashed wool; my hands are so soft now from the lanolin.  I'm thinking maybe next time I'll take some more (they said I could have as much as I wanted) and see how much lanolin I can extract.


----------



## ivylorraine

I decided to try the Humblebeeandme Ice Palace Shampoo Bar recipe because the cetearyl alcohol I ordered for the DIY B&B hot pour bar was delayed and would not be delivered until mid-July. I whipped it up last night and it really was very easy, though once the dough is made you have a limited amount of time to shape it before it starts to set. I fragranced it with Pixie Dust FO from Majestic Mountain Sage. It smells heavenly and I'm so glad to have a use for that FO. 

Guess what was delivered to my mailbox today. That's right, the cetearyl alcohol.

Oh well, I suppose I can now do a side-by-side test of both recipes and see which I like best! Neither will go to waste.


----------



## AliOop

@ivylorraine the first time I wanted to make the hot pour bar, there was no cetearyl available anywhere. However, I read this on HumbleBee & Me:

_Cetearyl alcohol__ is a blend of cetyl alcohol and stearyl alcohol—two fatty alcohols. It can come in 50/50 and 30/70 blends; I always use 30/70. Check with your supplier before purchasing so you know what you’re getting; if yours is different from mine you’ll likely notice a difference in the consistency and feel of your finished products, but that will vary._

As well as this in the DIY B&B recipe itself: *Cetearyl Alcohol ~ *_A white, waxy mixture of Cetyl alcohol and stearyl alcohol (usually a 70/30 ratio) _

Fortunately, I had one of those in my cabinets and was able to order the other for quick delivery. I then mixed them at the correct ratio to make the hot pour bars. Yay! Since then, I haven't had trouble ordering cetearyl alcohol, but it's worth knowing the work-around in the event you do run into a backorder again.


----------



## ivylorraine

Thank you @AliOop, I have read about blending your own cetearyl alcohol, and I even have cetyl alcohol on hand, but it didn't occur to me to order just stearyl alcohol! D'oh!


----------



## AliOop

ivylorraine said:


> Thank you @AliOop, I have read about blending your own cetearyl alcohol, and I even have cetyl alcohol on hand, but it didn't occur to me to order just stearyl alcohol! D'oh!


No worries, now you know and are armed for the future!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> I watched this video about the new syndet shampoo bar base. Yes, now you can buy M&P syndet-shampoo-bar base from Stephenson to make your shampoo bars.


I’ve been wanting to delve into syndet shampoo bars for a long time, but can’t seem to get motivated enough to overcome inertia.  After watching the video, I went looking for the featured product (Stephenson Syndopour) and ended up ordering some.  Feels like cheating, but also seems easy, which is what I need right now.  Has anyone else tried this base?


----------



## AliOop

@Mobjack Bay I haven't tried it, but here is a video of another maker who has, and who is pretty satisfied with them. Thanks for being the official SMF tester of this new product!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> @Mobjack Bay I haven't tried it, but here is a video of another maker who has, and who is pretty satisfied with them. Thanks for being the official SMF tester of this new product!


Will report back!  I love her idea of using the little bee molds and packing the bars in tins for travel.


----------



## dibbles

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been wanting to delve into syndet shampoo bars for a long time, but can’t seem to get motivated enough to overcome inertia.  After watching the video, I went looking for the featured product (Stephenson Syndopour) and ended up ordering some.  Feels like cheating, but also seems easy, which is what I need right now.  Has anyone else tried this base?


This is where I am as well. Also partly because of the expense of the ingredients, and the very real possibility of having a bunch left over if I don't like using the bars. I didn't care for the one and only shampoo bar I tried several years ago. I saw this base and have been wondering about it. My main motivation to try shampoo bars again is to find one more small single use plastic item I can eliminate from my life. I'll definitely be interested to see what you think!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

I wish I'd seen this M&P sooner.  After making and testing and making and testing syndet bar formulas, I finally hit on one I and my tester family and friends really like, but oh how much simpler the M&P would have been!


----------



## AliOop

For me, the nicest part about the M&P syndet base would be not having to wear the dust mask and eye protection when weighing and initially mixing the SCI. But I admit to really enjoying the process of concocting my own blend. And since I just restocked with a 5lb bag of SCI, it will be awhile before I could justify buying some of the base to try. So I will live vicariously through the rest of you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JoyfulSudz said:


> I wish I'd seen this M&P sooner.


Too bad it wasn't discussed in it's own thread. Easier to find for sure. But buried here, where anything and all things can be asked, answered and discussed at length? Not so much.   

(Just teasing!)


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AliOop said:


> But I admit to really enjoying the process of concocting my own blend.


 I totally agree on that.  It took a lot to come up with my blend, and I feel good about it.  There wouldn't be the same sense of pride with the M&P.  And who knows if I would like it as well on my hair...  Sure would be simpler though


----------



## SoapSisters

ivylorraine said:


> I decided to try the Humblebeeandme Ice Palace Shampoo Bar recipe because the cetearyl alcohol I ordered for the DIY B&B hot pour bar was delayed and would not be delivered until mid-July. I whipped it up last night and it really was very easy, though once the dough is made you have a limited amount of time to shape it before it starts to set. I fragranced it with Pixie Dust FO from Majestic Mountain Sage. It smells heavenly and I'm so glad to have a use for that FO.


Thanks for posting about this recipe! I've been ordering ingredients for my first shampoo bars (I bought the DIY pourable bar recommended on this forum and also planned to try Humblebee's rice starch shampoo bar). I see I have all the ingredients for this one as well. Yay! I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## ivylorraine

SoapSisters said:


> Thanks for posting about this recipe! I've been ordering ingredients for my first shampoo bars (I bought the DIY pourable bar recommended on this forum and also planned to try Humblebee's rice starch shampoo bar). I see I have all the ingredients for this one as well. Yay! I'd love to know what you think of it.


I used it yesterday for the first time, so I'm not sure how useful my feedback will be but here it is!

Overall, I think it would be brilliant for someone with short hair, or untreated hair that's not dry. I can see it being really appealing to anyone who prefers a fuss-free shower experience, as it was lovely as a body wash too. The lather was gorgeous, tons of creamy bubbles with good slip. It was nice for shaving.

For my hair, which is baby-fine and highlighted and tends to tangle at the ends when wet, I think I need shampoo with just a tiny bit more conditioning to avoid creating excessive tangles while washing. I had to follow up with one of my heavier conditioners. The recipe doesn't claim to be conditioning, so that was expected. Today my hair is super soft and voluminous, which my second-day hair is usually not.

I'm getting my hair cut quite short next week and look forward to trying this shampoo bar again after that. In the meantime I will happily be using this on my body.

Making it was dead simple. Wear a respirator or N95 mask that fits well. I thought the mix was never going to come together but it did. Once thoroughly mixed I had about 5 minutes of working time. I smooshed mine into a silicone bar mold.

I hope this was useful! Good luck!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Having made more than a dozen different test bars now, tested by myself and 5 other testers, I'd like to share my thoughts on shampoo bars.  

It became clear that different hair in different climates needs different shampoo. My testers with oily hair were very happy with the bars that left drier and curly hair too dry.  Where I live in the PNW, the weather is often rainy and humid, so humectants (especially glycerin) caused frizz.    

I don't want to make multiple formulas for every hair type, so I settled on a moisturizing and conditioning formula that seemed to please everyone.  The oily hair folks were still happy with the more conditioning formulas, and nobody seemed to like the bars with a lot of humectants.  

I'm also making conditioner bars.  The oily hair folks don't use the conditioner, only the shampoo, while the dry and curly heads like using the additional conditioner bar.

I must say, going down this syndet path has certainly provided lots more challenges than soap!


----------



## SoapSisters

@ivylorraine  Thanks for such detailed feedback!!! Really appreciate it! I just recently got a short haircut, so now I'm really looking forward to this particular shampo bar.


----------



## Zing

I made lotion bars!  My good good buddy from Hawai'i spent a few days here and brought me kukui nut oil and a boat load of plumeria fragrance oils.  Normally I'm not into florals but plumeria just sends me.  I used 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 mango butter, 1/9 kukui nut oil, 1/9 raspberry seed oil, 1/9 mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, and plumeria fragrance oil.


----------



## ivylorraine

Zing said:


> I made lotion bars!  My good good buddy from Hawai'i spent a few days here and brought me kukui nut oil and a boat load of plumeria fragrance oils.  Normally I'm not into florals but plumeria just sends me.  I used 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 mango butter, 1/9 kukui nut oil, 1/9 raspberry seed oil, 1/9 mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, and plumeria fragrance oil.


This gave me an idea of what to finally do with some gorgeous monoi oil I've had kicking around for the longest time! Too bad I don't have meadowfoam seed oil. Or mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil.


----------



## Zing

I'll share an update on last night's batch of lotion bars.  Despite some initial concern, it is not staining Mrs. Zing's or my skin for a jaundiced look (I was worried about the raspberry seed oil being really yellow).  It is the least greasy bar I've made so far.  Mmmmmmmmmmeadowfoam seed oil is amazing.  It's expensive but one of the few liquid oils I have right now -- haven't purchased many ingredients due to inflation.

I love the effect of kukui nut oil.  In Hawaii, they use it to soothe sunburns.  But it does have a distinct scent, not unpleasant but still.  While I normally dislike floral scents, I find plumeria intoxicating and a little goes a long way..  So I added in a smaller amount, 3-4%.  It was the perfect balance of plumeria and kukui, subtle and awesome.  Mrs. Zing has endorsed as well, so there's that..

And just to repeat my earlier post, my recipe is
1/3 beeswax, 
1/3 mango butter, 
1/9 kukui nut oil, 
1/9 raspberry seed oil, 
1/9 mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, and 
plumeria fragrance oil.


----------



## AliOop

I'm putting together what I need to make a loose version of the varicose vein recipe found here.  Starting with a mixture of meadowfoam seed oil and jojoba, I began an infusion with dried and powdered yarrow, arnica, and red clover blossoms. The infused oil will be used for the oil portion of my favorite lotion recipe. The recipe also calls for both horse chestnut extract and glycerin, so I purchased a horse chestnut extract that is made with glycerin instead of alcohol - win-win! Another ingredient is helichrysum EO; since that is so expensive, I purchased a water-based helichrysum extract.

The back story is that my family has a history of chronic venous insufficiency. I don't have it as badly as some other family members, but it has been getting worse the past few years as I've become more sedentary (duh). I have used this recipe in the past and seen improvement, but didn't stick with it. Now that I know how to work the active ingredients into my lotion recipe, I'm confident that I can be more consistent and see further improvement... and maybe share it with a few family members to see if they have any relief, as well.


----------



## JasmineTea

AliOop said:


> I'm putting together what I need to make a loose version of the varicose vein recipe found here.  Starting with a mixture of meadowfoam seed oil and jojoba, I began an infusion with dried and powdered yarrow, arnica, and red clover blossoms. The infused oil will be used for the oil portion of my favorite lotion recipe. The recipe also calls for glycerin, so I purchased a horse chestnut extract that is made with glycerin instead of alcohol.
> 
> The back story is that my family has a history of chronic venous insufficiency. I don't have it as badly as some other family members, but it has been getting worse the past few years as I've become more sedentary (duh). I have used this recipe in the past and seen improvement, but didn't stick with it. Now that I know how to work the active ingredients into my lotion recipe, I'm confident that I can be more consistent and see further improvement... and maybe share it with a few family members to see if they have any relief, as well.


Ooo, yes! My varicose veins have really worsened over the last year. Thanks for the link! I plan to make this, too, now.


----------



## AliOop

@JasmineTea let me know what you think when you have tried it. 

I had previously tried an OTC arnica gel after my third vein procedure (which is the last one; the condition never improves but always worsens despite using latest techniques). The gel was recommended by the nurses, and it sped up healing to a certain point for sure. Arnica is clinically proven effective for bruising, and many of my varicose veins are not the ropy kind; they are the result of very light bumps that create awful bruises, which turn into permanent marks bc the veins are so weak, they just never heal. That’s what made me decide to include arnica in the infusion, even though it isn’t part of her recipe.

The horse chestnut seems to be the star of the recipe, from what I’ve read. So, while I’m waiting for the infusion to be done, I am currently using up some alcohol-based horse chestnut extract that I mix into my lotion before applying. After just one week of applying it 1-2x per day, the most angry spots (where blood pools at my ankles) are definitely lighter.

I also have a big tangled mess of large dark blue veins and angry red broken capillaries on the outside of my left calf. It’s about six inches long and three inches across at its widest. Because it is so large, it doesn’t even look like veins from a glance. I’ve even had folks ask me, “What happened to your leg?” Or, “How did you get that burn?”

For the most part, I’m over being self-conscious about it, which is one plus that comes with aging.  But I am still thrilled to report that this spot is definitely much lighter after one week of faithfully applying the lotion, too. I am not expecting to miraculously eliminate all of these spots, but significant fading is a huge victory for me, one that conventional treatment was not able to accomplish.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

To prevent varicose veins I started wearing L'eggs Sheer Energy panty hose at age 26. I haven't kept up with it until recently when I noticed some "briusing" at both ankles. 

I had some *helicrysum EO 5% in olive oil *handy and started using that. It seems to be working. The marks are fading rather nicely.

 I'm wearing my L'eggs daily now too. Better than compression sox, IMO, but I have worn those too. A little too hot for summer.


----------



## JasmineTea

Zany_in_CO said:


> To prevent varicose veins I started wearing L'eggs Sheer Energy panty hose at age 26. I haven't kept up with it until recently when I noticed some "briusing" at both ankles.
> 
> I had some *helicrysum EO 5% in olive oil *handy and started using that. It seems to be working. The marks are fading rather nicely.
> 
> I'm wearing my L'eggs daily now too. Better than compression sox, IMO, but I have worn those too. A little too hot for summer.


Oh, my! That makes me hot just reading about wearing hose .  I haven't worn them for years. I _do_ understand their usefulness, though.



AliOop said:


> @JasmineTea let me know what you think when you have tried it.
> 
> I had previously tried an OTC arnica gel after my third vein procedure (which is the last one; the condition never improves but always worsens despite using latest techniques). The gel was recommended by the nurses, and it sped up healing to a certain point for sure. Arnica is clinically proven effective for bruising, and many of my varicose veins are not the ropy kind; they are the result of very light bumps that create awful bruises, which turn into permanent marks bc the veins are so weak, they just never heal. That’s what made me decide to include arnica in the infusion, even though it isn’t part of her recipe.
> 
> The horse chestnut seems to be the star of the recipe, from what I’ve read. So, while I’m waiting for the infusion to be done, I am currently using up some alcohol-based horse chestnut extract that I mix into my lotion before applying. After just one week of applying it 1-2x per day, the most angry spots (where blood pools at my ankles) are definitely lighter.
> 
> I also have a big tangled mess of large dark blue veins and angry red broken capillaries on the outside of my left calf. It’s about six inches long and three inches across at its widest. Because it is so large, it doesn’t even look like veins from a glance. I’ve even had folks ask me, “What happened to your leg?” Or, “How did you get that burn?”
> 
> For the most part, I’m over being self-conscious about it, which is one plus that comes with aging.  But I am still thrilled to report that this spot is definitely much lighter after one week of faithfully applying the lotion, too. I am not expecting to miraculously eliminate all of these spots, but significant fading is a huge victory for me, one that conventional treatment was not able to accomplish.


I ordered some herbs last night, including both arnica and horse chestnut. My current favorite lotion is Sugar Plum Facial Lotion - Humblebee & Me , so I'm thinking of infusing the herbs in oil (probably meadowfoam instead of the plum) and then making the lotion. I'm really looking forward to trying this. I have done precisely zero to treat/improve my veins. I already know I have problems with lymphatic flow and blood flow in my legs, because of my lipedema. It just never occurred to me to make and apply something .

Aging definitely has its benefits! I used to never leave the house without makeup. Now? I rarely wear it. My shoes have most definitely graduated to the comfortable sort. It's a blessing to not be troubled about some of those externals any more. That's not to say that I'm eager to display my lumpy body any time soon .


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> For me, the nicest part about the M&P syndet base would be not having to wear the dust mask and eye protection when weighing and initially mixing the SCI. But I admit to really enjoying the process of concocting my own blend. And since I just restocked with a 5lb bag of SCI, it will be awhile before I could justify buying some of the base to try. So I will live vicariously through the rest of you.


Was that 5lb powder SCI? If yes, may i ask where from?



Zing said:


> I made lotion bars!  My good good buddy from Hawai'i spent a few days here and brought me kukui nut oil and a boat load of plumeria fragrance oils.  Normally I'm not into florals but plumeria just sends me.  I used 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 mango butter, 1/9 kukui nut oil, 1/9 raspberry seed oil, 1/9 mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil, and plumeria fragrance oil.


I looooove jasmine plumeria fromNS!!


----------



## AliOop

Hi @TashaBird - I ordered it from MakeYourOwn.buzz. They used to have very slow shipping, but this one came in record time - about 4 days, IIRC.


----------



## JasmineTea

I made a trial batch of the pourable DIY Bath & Body shampoo bars. It took me soooo long to make them. What with measuring, melting, dissolving a bit in hot H2O, testing pH, remelting, adding citric acid solution (which, of course, I had to make since I didn't have any on hand), re-dissolving and testing, remelting to "pour" into the mold, it took hours for this very small batch. Someone please tell me that it's easier to work with a larger batch, or I will not want to make these again. My previous experience is with a more dough-like shampoo bar that I press. That seems like a walk in the park compared to the fiddly time I had with the pourable recipe. I really want to like making this recipe.


----------



## AliOop

@JasmineTea ugh, sorry it was no fun for you! I do think it is easier with larger batches. Also, I use the microwave to melt everything together except fragrance, preservative, and- I think?- the silk proteins. Have to check my notes on that last one. 

Anyway, microwaving it all in one container is so much easier and faster for me. Also, I tend to stick with the same additives so that I don’t have to pH test each time. I too find that part very time-consuming and not enjoyable. 

Now that you have slogged through all that work, I do hope you love the bars when you use them! FWIW, my first try turned out inexplicably soft, and it took me a long time to try again - but I am glad I did.


----------



## Misschief

@JasmineTea, I make five different varieties of shampoo bars; only one of them is the pourable shampoo bar because I too find it fiddly. I'll keep making that one pourable recipe as its the one my hair likes the best. And, yes, the procedure does become easier but it's still fiddly.

I can tell you that there are a lot of makers in the DIY Bath & Body FB group who prefer the pourable recipe over the pressed bar recipe; I'm not one of them.


----------



## maxine289

I found a recipe for a lotion supposedly similar to Aveeno.  I made one batch with shea butter, as called for in the recipe, and another with mango butter since I wanted to use it up. I didn't have any colloidal oatmeal so I put some oats in a food processor and tried to make my own.  I did get a pretty fine powder, almost like flour, but it was still too coarse.  I ended up straining the mixture before putting it into the jars.  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Misschief

maxine289 said:


> I found a recipe for a lotion supposedly similar to Aveeno.  I made one batch with shea butter, as called for in the recipe, and another with mango butter since I wanted to use it up. I didn't have any colloidal oatmeal so I put some oats in a food processor and tried to make my own.  I did get a pretty fine powder, almost like flour, but it was still too coarse.  I ended up straining the mixture before putting it into the jars.  Haven't tried it yet.


Yeah, I'm not surprised it's gritty. Colloidal oatmeal isn't just finely ground oatmeal; it's even finer, and water soluble because it goes through a different process. You can find Aveeno Colloidal Oatmeal in most drug stores. I find it in the baby section of my local drug store.


----------



## TashaBird

Is it powder, or the noodles? I need to order a big bunch of the powder.


AliOop said:


> Hi @TashaBird - I ordered it from MakeYourOwn.buzz. They used to have very slow shipping, but this one came in record time - about 4 days, IIRC.


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Is it powder, or the noodles? I need to order a big bunch of the powder.


It is this powder.


----------



## AliOop

Here is an update to my vein repair lotion:

For now, I’m not using the full recipe, since I’m waiting a few weeks while some of the herbs infuse into the jojoba oil. In the meantime, I’ve been using my regular lotion with alcohol-based horse chestnut extract stirred in.

It’s been two weeks, and I’ve seen marked improvement. As of yesterday morning, all the hot spots were much less “angry” looking - definitely fainter in color and smaller in size.

Of course, after 3.5 hours in a plane, even with RX compression hose, the swelling and redness grew visibly worse. However, my problem areas were nowhere near as bad as they normally are after flying.

When I got in from the airport, I rubbed in the lotion and really massaged out some of the swelling. This morning, I applied more lotion and went for a 40-minute walk (walking helps a lot by pumping the blood back up the legs).

Then the grandkids and I swam for about 90 minutes, and I just now reapplied the lotion after rinsing off. The damaged veins are still not quite back to where they were before the flight; however, they are still visibly better than before I started this experiment, and much better than normal after flying.

Apparently horse chestnut extract is a winner for me. I look forward to making the full version of the vein lotion when I get home, to see if the results improve even further.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Zany_in_CO said:


> I had some *helicrysum EO 5% in olive oil *handy and started using that. It seems to be working. The marks are fading rather nicely.


FWIW, The bruise marks on both ankles and one on my upper thigh have completely disappeared.


----------



## Gaisy59

Thank you to all the ladies with venous issues. I too have venous i sufficiency and will try these ingredients for sure. Flying to Australia in March and already thinking about my compression stockings and poor blood flow


----------



## AliOop

@Gaisy59 I hope the recipe helps. I believe it does take time and consistency, but I'm still early in the process myself. Please let us know how it works for you if you do try it.


----------



## Gaisy59

AliOop said:


> @Gaisy59 I hope the recipe helps. I believe it does take time and consistency, but I'm still early in the process myself. Please let us know how it works for you if you do try it.


Absolutely! And i am patient…nothing but time lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Gaisy59 said:


> Flying to Australia in March and already thinking about my compression stockings and poor blood flow


From LA to Sydney is an 11-hour flight as I recall. Be sure to tell the flight attendant about your condition. When I did that, she moved me to a seat where I had plenty of leg room. Ahhh.  I also got up and walked about the cabin every hour to keep the circulation going.


----------



## Gaisy59

Zany_in_CO said:


> From LA to Sydney is an 11-hour flight as I recall. Be sure to tell the flight attendant about your condition. When I did that, she moved me to a seat where I had plenty of leg room. Ahhh.  I also got up and walked about the cabin every hour to keep the circulation going.


I heard that before flight i should pop an aspirin. I also have major ear pain and have tried everything except decongestant spray which will be my next step.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Gaisy59 said:


> I heard that before flight i should pop an aspirin.


I almost added that!   2 Aspirin with a full glass of water to help with blood circulation. The water will help with dehydration. Depending on the brand, repeat every 4-8 hours as specified on the directions.  Yawning helps with ear pain. Here in Denver, I feel that kind of pressure when gaining elevation while driving to the mountains. It clears when I hear my ears pop!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I just noticed you're in Winnipeg! Flight time to Sydney is 20 hours! The time diffierence: Sydney is 15 hours ahead of Winnipeg. Plan on sleeping most of that journey if you can! Booze helps, but it also messes you up getting your land legs back the next day. 








						Winnipeg time to Sydney time conversion
					

Time difference between Winnipeg and Sydney including per hour local time conversion table




					24timezones.com


----------



## Gaisy59

Zany_in_CO said:


> I just noticed you're in Winnipeg! Flight time to Sydney is 20 hours! The time diffierence: Sydney is 15 hours ahead of Winnipeg. Plan on sleeping most of that journey if you can! Booze helps, but it also messes you up getting your land legs back the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnipeg time to Sydney time conversion
> 
> 
> Time difference between Winnipeg and Sydney including per hour local time conversion table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24timezones.com


Lmao that’s ok I didn’t want to correct you. But good to know about the 2 aspirins i thought it was just one. As for ear pain…omg i was crying the last time i flew. I have tried swallowing, chewing gum, drinking water and i have flight ear plugs. Nothing is helping so far. My ears just don’t want to pop. I even tried the scuba process for popping ears to no effect


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Well, you've got until March to figure it out, right? (Just kidding). I know that pain. It's excruciating. 

PS: It's too bad this discussion is in this thread... more people would see it if it had its own thread. There's a lot of medical types around and herbalists too. Hmmm


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, you've got until March to figure it out, right? (Just kidding). I know that pain. It's excruciating.
> 
> PS: It's too bad this discussion is in this thread... more people would see it if it had its own thread. There's a lot of medical types around and herbalists too. Hmmm


Perhaps you should start a thread?


----------



## Gaisy59

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, you've got until March to figure it out, right? (Just kidding). I know that pain. It's excruciating.
> 
> PS: It's too bad this discussion is in this thread... more people would see it if it had its own thread. There's a lot of medical types around and herbalists too. Hmmm


Well is there a medical section in this forum…I’m always game to learn things that will help my poor old body


----------



## earlene

Gaisy59 said:


> Lmao that’s ok I didn’t want to correct you. But good to know about the 2 aspirins i thought it was just one. As for ear pain…omg i was crying the last time i flew. I have tried swallowing, chewing gum, drinking water and i have flight ear plugs. Nothing is helping so far. My ears just don’t want to pop. I even tried the scuba process for popping ears to no effect


When I was young, and took up scuba diving, I followed my father's advice & took Sudafed (pseudoephridine), which helped a lot with the pressure changes that cause that ear pain.  However, as I got older Sudafed began to elevate my blood pressure, so I had to stop taking it.  Nor can I take Ibuprofen, which also elevate my BP.  

I suggest you seek out professional advice from your own physician who knows you and your medical conditions and can recommend or prescribe something more appropriate to you and your situation.

A few years ago after repair of an infected root canal procedure, during a flight across country, I had the worst sinus pain ever.  At one point I was blowing my nose and grainy stuff came out that looked like coffee grounds. (It was blood in my sinuses caused by the infected root canal procedure.)  The xrays my primary physician ordered showed extensive build up in my nasal-sinus (left over from the infected root canal that had not been sufficiently treated with antibiotics).  It required a lengthy course of antibiotics to clear up that infection, in fact, by the time that situation was resolved, I had gone through a course of antibiotics at least 4 times and had to have the tooth extracted because the root canal had actually re-infected at least twice before.

One thing I learned from that experience was that some dentists don't normally do xrays of the entire nasal-sinus area (they are all about teeth) so cannot really know if a tooth close to the nasal-sinus cavity is causing a sinus infection.  And I also learned that some of my teeth are extremely close to the sinus cavities under my eyes (I am probably not the only one.)  

The eustachian tubes are connected to the nasal-sinuses so that is another reason for the ear pain when flying with a sinus infection or even a cold.  But anomalies in people do occur and not everyone is the 'standard' build. For example, I learned from a cardiac ablation that my heart is not in the normal 'standard' position that 'most' people's hearts are, which resulted in a normally 20 minute procedure to take 3 hours.  So a minor anomaly of the eustachian tubes causing a person to not be able to pop their ears is quite possible.  Which is why I say, see your own primary physician; if you have not had this diagnosed, now is the perfect time in that you have several months prior to this flight to get it sorted out.  Of course it may not be an anatomical anomaly, but whatever it is, your Doctor is a better advisor than any of us here at SMF are likely to be.


----------



## Gaisy59

earlene said:


> When I was young, and took up scuba diving, I followed my father's advice & took Sudafed (pseudoephridine), which helped a lot with the pressure changes that cause that ear pain.  However, as I got older Sudafed began to elevate my blood pressure, so I had to stop taking it.  Nor can I take Ibuprofen, which also elevate my BP.
> 
> I suggest you seek out professional advice from your own physician who knows you and your medical conditions and can recommend or prescribe something more appropriate to you and your situation.
> 
> A few years ago after repair of an infected root canal procedure, during a flight across country, I had the worst sinus pain ever.  At one point I was blowing my nose and grainy stuff came out that looked like coffee grounds. (It was blood in my sinuses caused by the infected root canal procedure.)  The xrays my primary physician ordered showed extensive build up in my nasal-sinus (left over from the infected root canal that had not been sufficiently treated with antibiotics).  It required a lengthy course of antibiotics to clear up that infection, in fact, by the time that situation was resolved, I had gone through a course of antibiotics at least 4 times and had to have the tooth extracted because the root canal had actually re-infected at least twice before.
> 
> One thing I learned from that experience was that some dentists don't normally do xrays of the entire nasal-sinus area (they are all about teeth) so cannot really know if a tooth close to the nasal-sinus cavity is causing a sinus infection.  And I also learned that some of my teeth are extremely close to the sinus cavities under my eyes (I am probably not the only one.)
> 
> The eustachian tubes are connected to the nasal-sinuses so that is another reason for the ear pain when flying with a sinus infection or even a cold.  But anomalies in people do occur and not everyone is the 'standard' build. For example, I learned from a cardiac ablation that my heart is not in the normal 'standard' position that 'most' people's hearts are, which resulted in a normally 20 minute procedure to take 3 hours.  So a minor anomaly of the eustachian tubes causing a person to not be able to pop their ears is quite possible.  Which is why I say, see your own primary physician; if you have not had this diagnosed, now is the perfect time in that you have several months prior to this flight to get it sorted out.  Of course it may not be an anatomical anomaly, but whatever it is, your Doctor is a better advisor than any of us here at SMF are likely to be.


Omygosh Earlene!! This is horrible for you!  And ok i guess i should see my doc because i am on blood pressure medication so don’t want to mess that up.  I sure hope this isn’t the end of my flying days because i love to travel as I’m sure you do too. I am jealous of the people that just fly the sky with no issues.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## SoapSisters

I made my first shampoo bars using the Humblebee & Me Sulfate-Free Shampoo Bar with Rice Starch . Mine came out much softer than hers. I know this because she says they harden up in 3-4 days, and so far it's been 10 days and they're not hard enough yet.

I think the fault is with me and not the recipe. It's only a 100g bar (which I split into two 50g bars so someone else can try them too), and it's hard to measure such small quantities exactly, even though I have a scale with 0.01g accuracy. I also used slightly more fragrance and more preservative because I used a different one that calls for a bit more. I added some kaolin clay after a day or two, just to speed up the drying (and I know she puts clay in her other bars). I can't wait to try them, but I don't want to ruin them by trying before they're hard enough.


----------



## AliOop

SoapSisters said:


> I made my first shampoo bars using the Humblebee & Me Sulfate-Free Shampoo Bar with Rice Starch . Mine came out much softer than hers. I know this because she says they harden up in 3-4 days, and so far it's been 10 days and they're not hard enough yet.
> 
> I think the fault is with me and not the recipe. It's only a 100g bar (which I split into two 50g bars so someone else can try them too), and it's hard to measure such small quantities exactly, even though I have a scale with 0.01g accuracy. I also used slightly more fragrance and more preservative because I used a different one that calls for a bit more. I added some kaolin clay after a day or two, just to speed up the drying (and I know she puts clay in her other bars). I can't wait to try them, but I don't want to ruin them by trying before they're hard enough.


Since it was such a small batch, those extra liquids did probably make a difference. Adding some clay was a good call. Other possibilities are to put them in front of a blowing fan, or put them in a frost-free freezer for a day, since the cold, dry air really helps them harden.


----------



## SoapSisters

@AliOop , thanks so much for your comments! I feel better about the clay now - and I'm definitely going to try your freezer and fan tips.


----------



## Quilter99755

SoapSisters said:


> I made my first shampoo bars using the Humblebee & Me Sulfate-Free Shampoo Bar with Rice Starch . Mine came out much softer than hers.


I just made this recipe a few days ago. Mine came out way softer than what she showed, too. If I had known I would not have tried mixing with gloves. It was a mess trying to get the mixture off of the gloves, so that I could do something with it. LOL I thought I measured everything correctly and when it came out almost soupy I just figured I did something wrong. The only thing I had was the rice flour, so I tossed some more of that in the mess to stiffen it up enough to make the small balls. 

I put mine in the freezer for a couple of days. They are very hard and have a dry almost sandy feel to them...sort of like they were dusted with flour and dried hard. I haven't tried it out yet but will report back later.


----------



## SoapSisters

Quilter99755 said:


> I just made this recipe a few days ago. Mine came out way softer than what she showed, too. If I had known I would not have tried mixing with gloves. It was a mess trying to get the mixture off of the gloves, so that I could do something with it. LOL I thought I measured everything correctly and when it came out almost soupy I just figured I did something wrong.


What a coincidence! Thanks for your response! The consistency of my bars was not soupy, but more like soft play-dough. I agree with you about the gloves. Since my bars are for personal use only, I just used my clean bare hands when I added the clay. I put one of my bars in the freezer this morning, and I'm hoping that will do the trick like it did for you.


----------



## Quilter99755

SoapSisters said:


> What a coincidence! Thanks for your response! The consistency of my bars was not soupy, but more like soft play-dough. I agree with you about the gloves. Since my bars are for personal use only, I just used my clean bare hands when I added the clay. I put one of my bars in the freezer this morning, and I'm hoping that will do the trick like it did for you.


I used the "bar" (which is a round cylinder) on my hair this morning. After the initial wetting of the bar it felt almost slimy. It was hard to hold, so plan on putting it in one of my organza bags for the next use. Once it got lathered up on my hair, it was very sudsy with a smooth feel to the suds. I need to do that just in my hands rather than on my hair to see how much suds since at that point my eyes are shut! LOL I was a bit worried that I put too much rice flour in it to get it dry enough to shape...thought maybe it wouldn't rinse out well. But after it was sudsing on my hair it felt just fine...like any of the other syndet bars I have used.  I would have to say overall that my hair feels like it has a little more body to it than it normally does. It is very fine, slightly curly and short.

I will put it in one of the bags for the next use, since that is how I have been using all of my syndet bars. But will hand test the lather just to see what it does look like. I do like it better than her Mango syndet bar...but then I don't use the oils and butter that she does, but substitute things I have on hand.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

@SoapSisters and @Quilter99755 (and anyone else who has tried this recipe) -- I'd love to hear about how this does after a few shampoos in your hair.  I tried a couple other of her recipes and found them a bit drying on my fine very curly hair.  The rice starch sounds intriguing and I'm thinking I'd like to give this a try.  Maybe adding extra conditioning ingredients?


----------



## Quilter99755

I'll check back in after a few washes. I will admit that even though my hair is fine and on the thin side, it seems to be impervious to just about anything I put on it. I rarely use a conditioner on my hair and when I was younger needed to wash it daily due to an excess of oils. Now that I'm old, it doesn't get as oily and only wash it every other day or so. 

I'm not very adventurous as far as substitutions for syndet bars...I have kept within the subs that she has listed. I did read a couple of articles that stated that it wasn't very satisfactory to add conditioners to the syndet bars but do a conditioning bar instead. Since I have no need for it, I haven't looked into adding anything extra to any recipe.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Ok, I've been lurking long enough that THIS is the thread that made me finally register.
I am eager to see how the Humblebee syndet shampoo bar recipe with rice starch performs because that's one of the recipes I'm seriously considering for my first attempt at a syndet.
Has anyone used the pourable syndet shampoo bar recipe from Nest Soapery? That's another one I'm looking at but I can't tell if the SCI amount is over the recommended ~50% amount or not. 
I hadn't heard of the DIY one on Etsy until this thread, so that's the third one I'm interested in. Now I'm trying to figure out which of the 3 recipes to try first!


----------



## Quilter99755

I have the one from DIY on Etsy, but I didn't have any of the ingredients on hand as she uses different ones from the other recipes I have from her. I had never heard of Nest Soapery so was surprised to see the video. There are enough other ingredients in her recipe that it appears like it would be less than 50% for the SCI....just looking at the two containers that appeared to be about equal, plus the liquids that she added. If you buy it, I would be interested in your opinion. Someone on here has used the DIY pourable recipe so you might do a search for that.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Quilter99755 said:


> I'll check back in after a few washes. I will admit that even though my hair is fine and on the thin side, it seems to be impervious to just about anything I put on it. I rarely use a conditioner on my hair and when I was younger needed to wash it daily due to an excess of oils. Now that I'm old, it doesn't get as oily and only wash it every other day or so.
> 
> I'm not very adventurous as far as substitutions for syndet bars...I have kept within the subs that she has listed. I did read a couple of articles that stated that it wasn't very satisfactory to add conditioners to the syndet bars but do a conditioning bar instead. Since I have no need for it, I haven't looked into adding anything extra to any recipe.


My hair looks like I put my finger in the electric socket without liberal use of conditioners.  When I started asking friends to be testers for my shampoo bars, I was astounded that so many people don't use a conditioner after shampooing.  I always assumed that hair washing was a 2-step process for everyone!


----------



## SoapSisters

JoyfulSudz said:


> @SoapSisters and @Quilter99755 (and anyone else who has tried this recipe) -- I'd love to hear about how this does after a few shampoos in your hair.  I tried a couple other of her recipes and found them a bit drying on my fine very curly hair.  The rice starch sounds intriguing and I'm thinking I'd like to give this a try.  Maybe adding extra conditioning ingredients?


I've started a thread for this recipe, for easier access and others who may be interested. Humblebee & Me Shampoo Bar with Rice Starch


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SoapSisters said:


> I've started a thread for this recipe, for easier access and others who may be interested. Humblebee & Me Shampoo Bar with Rice Starch


----------



## TashaBird

Is there a thread for DIY Foaming Bath Butter Base? I’m getting ready to make some for the first time.


----------



## Misschief

TashaBird said:


> Is there a thread for DIY Foaming Bath Butter Base? I’m getting ready to make some for the first time.


I don't think so but, please, feel free to start one.  I love that stuff!


----------



## AliOop

TashaBird said:


> Is there a thread for DIY Foaming Bath Butter Base? I’m getting ready to make some for the first time.


It makes fantastic sugar scrubs!


----------



## TashaBird

AliOop said:


> It makes fantastic sugar scrubs!


That’s what I want to make!


----------



## Juggsy

Been a while for me on here. Mainly cause focussed on study and life.
So glad there's now a "WYDT thread for B&B", I don't make as much soap as I formulate. So this is great.

Friday Formulating:





Conditioners

this is the bottom one in the above photo
Intensive Conditioning with Coconut, Marula + Keratin






This next one has taken me over 18 months to develop, so proud of where I've come and what I've learned over the last 18 months. 




It is formulated for fine, damaged hair. it's also to help with my scalp issues and assisting with hair growth. that's due to the NV Redensifier (inci: Water (and) Glycerin (and) Hydrolyzed Pea Protein (and) Sodium Benzoate (and) Potassium Sorbate (and) Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract (and) Allium Cepa Bulb Extract (and) Sodium Hyaluronate).
 it doesn't have any "oils"  or heavy emollients - it does have some esters and some amodimethocone (functional silicone) as it is substantive to damaged hair and when combined with trideceth12 and Cetrimonium chloride helps eliminate build up.

amodimethocone is brilliant for damaged hair... and if it wasn't for my favourite Aussie CC Michelle Wong aka Lab Muffin. you can read about it here.
i actually wouldn't have attempted this if I wasn't doing my diploma in personal care formulation. so I suppose Belinda Carli is kinda responsible too. but I originally started with SCM's epic Level Conditioner and one of Jane Barber's formulas too. 


today is Saturday and I need to make a 5kg base batch of foaming bath butter for some scrubs.
it's dark and gloomy here and I just finished packaging some salty little crumbs to celebrate 20 years of salt scrub - I made a limited edition coconut+shea with green tea and aloe salt scrub and offered it to my "regulars" and have finally finished packing them today. hurrah!
for sending  I add washi tape around the top and attach spoon to side with washi tape as it doesn't damage the label. 
salt scrub is my bread and butter. only thing I've been consistent with.


----------



## LynetteO

Made my 1st batch of lotion solo & I’m so happy with it!  I’ve always made with a friend with oodles of batches under her belt. I decided to formulate a batch of Shea Aloe body butter. It turned out lovely. I added a few drops of lavender essential oil for fragrance.


----------



## Juggsy

It's Friday...

after a full week including my son's best friend's (& son of one of my closest friends) funeral. it's been good to get into the lab today.

Pretty annoyed with bottles that I purchased that suggested they were foaming dispensers - which I only realised after sterilising and filling two bottles:





I need to change the bottles. So annoying as these are $3 cheaper than my usual foamers (should have know).

We also have a cleansing oil with fractionated coconut, camiella, squalane, papaya, rosemary oleoresin, black seed and Sorbitan Oleate (and) Polyglyceryl-3 Polyricinoleate.
Which emulsifies on contact with water:





Next with have a Rose & Raspberry Clay Cleanser - I'm a little obsessed with clay cleansers at the moment. :





Next, we have a walnut scrub formulated especially for my friend's son.
It has white willow and black willow extracts for their salicylic acid. As John hasn't used salicylic acid before I thought it would be better to introduce it slowly rather than throw 1-2% salicylic acid.
So it's quite a gentle exfoliator. I developed this years ago as I wanted to recreate St Ive's Apricot Scrub - but the walnut I use is gentler than apricot.





Foaming Base:
i love making foaming base as to it, I can add all sorts for a decent scrub or body whip. I used this as a base in the scrubs above:





and last but never ever least we have a foaming salt scrub:






Now it's coffee and mask time - charcoal and peptide peeling mask


----------



## redheels40

Servant4Christ said:


> Ok, I've been lurking long enough that THIS is the thread that made me finally register.
> I am eager to see how the Humblebee syndet shampoo bar recipe with rice starch performs because that's one of the recipes I'm seriously considering for my first attempt at a syndet.
> Has anyone used the pourable syndet shampoo bar recipe from Nest Soapery? That's another one I'm looking at but I can't tell if the SCI amount is over the recommended ~50% amount or not.
> I hadn't heard of the DIY one on Etsy until this thread, so that's the third one I'm interested in. Now I'm trying to figure out which of the 3 recipes to try first!


I’ve used the pourable one from DIY on Etsy many many times, and love it!  It has more larger than any formula I’ve ever tried.



redheels40 said:


> I’ve used the pourable one from DIY on Etsy many many times, and love it!  It has more larger than any formula I’ve ever tried.


That’s supposed to say it has more LATHER


----------



## Misschief

Earlier this week, I gave some of the DIY Bath & Body B3/B5 Hyaluronic Acid Serum (she did insist on paying me something, so I charged her half price); she came back a couple of days later and let me know that she LOVES it! Then, today, she asked me if I had any more. When she's back in two weeks, she wants to buy some for one of her friends, wants her to try it.  I guess I'll be making more within the next couple of weeks - darn, huh?

I also gave her a couple of body butter samples (I make it but only as testers for myself and can't use it up fast enough); she asked if I had any more because she loves that, too! It's too bad she doesn't live here full time; she's from Chile but has a condo in Edmonton and visits here (Kelowna) for a month or so at a time.


----------



## nadsnads

kirsten. said:


> I used Zing's forest blend of EOs (thank you @Zing !)  It is *muah* chefs kiss* SO good! Could probably use a little more bubble but it's a good start.
> 
> Not really picture-worthy, so I'll just leave you imagining the springy-foresty-clean goodness.



I hope Zing can come to this thread and share their forest blend, I've always wanted to have a really good one. I did a search but couldn't find the thread if there was one.

I've purchased pine, birch tar (for smokiness), and cedarwood (which to me OOB smells like cat pee) in the hopes of recreating the smell of a forest sauna. I experimented with mixing in variations of those EOs with peppermint and eucalyptus and for some reason can never get the ratios quite right.


----------



## nadsnads

Last weekend I made a batch of my favorite all-in-one-day-and-night face cream, which i scent with Frankincense and 5x lemon and into which I've shoved an ungodly amount of actives. 

It's quite thick and occlusive, and my dry skin really loves it! The base oils are squalane, evening primrose, and sea buckthorn, together with cholesterol and ceramide similar to the recipe here for moisture barrier serum.


----------



## Misschief

nadsnads said:


> Last weekend I made a batch of my favorite all-in-one-day-and-night face cream, which i scent with Frankincense and 5x lemon and into which I've shoved an ungodly amount of actives.
> 
> It's quite thick and occlusive, and my dry skin really loves it! The base oils are squalane, evening primrose, and sea buckthorn, together with cholesterol and ceramide similar to the recipe here for moisture barrier serum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68008



It's so interesting that you posted the link to the Acid Queen's Moisture Barrier Serum; I just made some of that last week. I also have very dry skin and my skin is loving that stuff. It took a while to assemble all the ingredients and now I'm out of ceramide complex but I think the serum is one think I'm going to want to have on hand all the time.


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> Ok, I've been lurking long enough that THIS is the thread that made me finally register.
> I am eager to see how the Humblebee syndet shampoo bar recipe with rice starch performs because that's one of the recipes I'm seriously considering for my first attempt at a syndet.
> Has anyone used the pourable syndet shampoo bar recipe from Nest Soapery? That's another one I'm looking at but I can't tell if the SCI amount is over the recommended ~50% amount or not.
> I hadn't heard of the DIY one on Etsy until this thread, so that's the third one I'm interested in. Now I'm trying to figure out which of the 3 recipes to try first!


One thing to remember is that the “recommended” amount of SCI is based on the highest amount used by a manufacturer who marketed a product. There’s nothing inherently wrong with using more unless there are specific contraindications to doing so. I’ve the DIY B&B recipe with something like 73% SCI, iirc, and it works just fine for me and for all of my testers.

I do prefer the hot pour version now, because it is faster and makes nicer looking bars for me. But it is totally personal preference. Have fun experimenting and finding the one you love for your hair!

EDITED TO ADD: So far, today's B&B thing was to make a quick batch of Daily Shower Spray. It's so simple: 3 cups of warm water, 2 T citric acid. Stir until dissolved. Decant into spray bottle. 

After each shower, I quickly squeegee everything down; this really lowers the humidity in that room, since the water goes down the drain instead of evaporating into the air. Then I spray the DSS on the glass doors, as well as the area below the soap dish and my soap sock. The drainage from both of those leads to soap scum buildup in that one area. This simple spray makes a big difference in how quickly that scum builds up, and how easily it washes off. As for the glass doors, we have zero buildup from scum or water spots since we started using the squeegee and spraying on the DSS after that.


----------



## nadsnads

AliOop said:


> EDITED TO ADD: So far, today's B&B thing was to make a quick batch of Daily Shower Spray. It's so simple: 3 cups of warm water, 2 T citric acid. Stir until dissolved. Decant into spray bottle.
> 
> After each shower, I quickly squeegee everything down; this really lowers the humidity in that room, since the water goes down the drain instead of evaporating into the air. Then I spray the DSS on the glass doors, as well as the area below the soap dish and my soap sock. The drainage from both of those leads to soap scum buildup in that one area. This simple spray makes a big difference in how quickly that scum builds up, and how easily it washes off. As for the glass doors, we have zero buildup from scum or water spots since we started using the squeegee and spraying on the DSS after that.


Wow thanks for sharing that. I remember some time ago i experimented with replacing vinegar with citric acid in my shower spray. But i felt like neither left it as clean as i wanted to. Maybe using your proportions and squeegeeing everything down before spraying would make a big difference for me, I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## AliOop

nadsnads said:


> Wow thanks for sharing that. I remember some time ago i experimented with replacing vinegar with citric acid in my shower spray. But i felt like neither left it as clean as i wanted to. Maybe using your proportions and squeegeeing everything down before spraying would make a big difference for me, I'll have to give this a try!


Well, it doesn't actually clean the shower. It only prevents buildup of water spots and soap scum in between cleanings.

I clean the shower with a 50-50 blend of Dawn dish soap and plain white vinegar. Mix it well, then spray a heavy coat on all shower surfaces, including any glass. Then, the most important step: *Let it set for at least 15 minutes.* Don't skip that step; it doesn't work nearly as well unless it sits on the surface and begins breaking down the buildup of soap, dead skin cells, hard water deposits, etc.

When you return to clean it, you should be able to scrub lightly and then wash it all down. Of course, if you have a lot of buildup, especially hard water deposits, it can take a couple of rounds to get it all off. Scraping with a razor blade can help with really stubborn buildup.

Once you have the shower back to a good place, regular squeegee-ing and application of the daily shower spray should help maintain it so that weekly cleaning is much less strenuous. The Dawn-vinegar spray also works well on hard water deposits under the rim of toilets, and soap scum buildup on sinks, too.


----------



## nadsnads

AliOop said:


> Well, it doesn't actually clean the shower. It only prevents buildup of water spots and soap scum in between cleanings.
> 
> I clean the shower with a 50-50 blend of Dawn dish soap and plain white vinegar. Mix it well, then spray a heavy coat on all shower surfaces, including any glass. Then, the most important step: *Let it set for at least 15 minutes.* Don't skip that step; it doesn't work nearly as well unless it sits on the surface and begins breaking down the buildup of soap, dead skin cells, hard water deposits, etc.
> 
> When you return to clean it, you should be able to scrub lightly and then wash it all down. Of course, if you have a lot of buildup, especially hard water deposits, it can take a couple of rounds to get it all off. Scraping with a razor blade can help with really stubborn buildup.
> 
> Once you have the shower back to a good place, regular squeegee-ing and application of the daily shower spray should help maintain it so that weekly cleaning is much less strenuous. The Dawn-vinegar spray also works well on hard water deposits under the rim of toilets, and soap scum buildup on sinks, too.


I think with only squeegeeing the water after every shower i was able to avoid deep cleaning for a long enough time that it was worth the effort. But when i tried this type of shower spray made with vinegar before, i just couldn't stand the smell. It got all up in my nose when i was spraying it, and lingered in the bathroom for a long time after. 

I made a batch of your the citric acid shower spray yesterday, and scented it with some peppermint and eucalyptus mixed with polysorbate. I'm not crazy about how the spray leaves my shower door look wet, but i love the minty scent it leaves in my bathroom, so that alone will probably be enough to motivate me to use it 

I'll have to try your ratio for shower cleaner also. Right now I'm using something like a cup of vinegar with 1Tbsp Dawn.. works ok but even after sitting for 15min it still requires scrubbing. Best thing i came across so far was using Bar keepers friend. Turns out it's great for soap scum too! But it's not as hands-off as dawn/vinegar since you have to dispense/ rub it in in sections. Ugh, hate cleaning. 

Oh this reminds me, in the past i had also tried this enzyme cleaner from Voyageur as a shower spray because i had read that enzyme cleaners were able to eat soap scum. It did something but i also couldn't stand the strong chemical smell.


----------



## LynetteO

@Zing I had a request for some lotion bars & couldn’t help but sub out Shea butter for Mango butter based on your comment “like a second skin”. I  em’. Thanks for your post/review/recipe!!!


----------



## AliOop

@nadsnads I definitely prefer the citric acid DSS over the vinegar version for that reason. There is almost zero smell to it since I don't add EOs. My sprayer does a very fine mist, so the wet look to the shower doors dissipates quickly.

Thanks for the link to the enzyme cleaner, as well as the tip about the smell. Another reviewer mentioned that, as well - too bad. I'll be on the lookout for something similar that is unscented. 

I honestly don't mind cleaning the shower, toilets and sinks. Floors are my nemesis. First the vacuuming or sweeping, then the mopping. So.Much.Time.


----------



## Zing

LynetteO said:


> @Zing I had a request for some lotion bars & couldn’t help but sub out Shea butter for Mango butter based on your comment “like a second skin”. I  em’. Thanks for your post/review/recipe!!!


Right??!!  Enjoy!


----------



## AliOop

I spent a few hours researching lotion ingredients and additives. Total rabbit hole, and now I have 3 carts going at various online vendors.


----------



## LynetteO

AliOop said:


> I spent a few hours researching lotion ingredients and additives. Total rabbit hole, and now I have 3 carts going at various online vendors.


I think you saw my post about successfully completing my 1st solo lotion batch. I can see how large a  hole that research could be! What additive are you most looking forward to receiving?


----------



## AliOop

LynetteO said:


> I think you saw my post about successfully completing my 1st solo lotion batch. I can see how large a  hole that research could be! What additive are you most looking forward to receiving?


Isn't it fun? Tamanu oil, soapwort extract, allantoin, and horsetail extract are new items coming my way that I look forward to trying. I also restocked my supplies of fine pumice, red raspberry oil, cetyl alcohol, lecithin, and squalane. Then over to SKS for some packaging. It was an expensive afternoon.


----------



## nadsnads

AliOop said:


> @nadsnads I definitely prefer the citric acid DSS over the vinegar version for that reason. There is almost zero smell to it since I don't add EOs. My sprayer does a very fine mist, so the wet look to the shower doors dissipates quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the enzyme cleaner, as well as the tip about the smell. Another reviewer mentioned that, as well - too bad. I'll be on the lookout for something similar that is unscented.
> 
> I honestly don't mind cleaning the shower, toilets and sinks. Floors are my nemesis. First the vacuuming or sweeping, then the mopping. So.Much.Time.


Good to know! I'll have to try spraying less. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Prysm

I love seeing the photos in the thread.   I helps to show what you are discussing.     And I just like them.
We have plenty of room on the servers for you to upload the images right here.


----------



## Misschief

Prysm said:


> I love seeing the photos in the thread.   I helps to show what you are discussing.     And I just like them.
> We have plenty of room on the servers for you to upload the images right here.


Thank you, @Prysm! My sentiments exactly. I can understand for the soap thread but I think in this thread, it's entirely appropriate to post pictures.


----------



## Prysm

Any thread on the forum it is allowed and encouraged.    And same images can be in the media area.    
I'm trying to get the word out, as some have really be posting misinformation and making some members feel as if they are doing wrong.   Those members are doing it correctly.


----------



## Misschief

For the past year or so, I've been doing a LOT of reading on Swift Crafty Monkey's blog; earlier this year, I came across her recipe for Lanolin & Lecithin Cuticle Balm and made a small batch for my husband and myself, thinking it might help with his really rough feet (he has circulation issues in one of his feet due to an old injury). This stuff is amazing! I've been using it on my fingers, toes, and heels and I don't think they've ever looked as good and felt as good as they do now. Today, because it's a long weekend, I took the opportunity to make a larger batch for an upcoming market. 

You will need a subscription to access the recipe (they start at $1 per month) but I can tell you it's well worth it.


----------



## AliOop

this looks wonderful! I have lanolin on hand, and lecithin arriving shortly.  <_scurries off to look up recipe>_


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> this looks wonderful! I have lanolin on hand, and lecithin arriving shortly.  <_scurries off to look up recipe>_


You won't regret it. I swear I will never be without this stuff. It's done wonders for my weak nails.


----------



## nadsnads

Misschief said:


> You won't regret it. I swear I will never be without this stuff. It's done wonders for my weak nails.


I could never figure out what cuticle cream was for since I just get rid of my cuticles by cutting them. Is it greasy? How do you use it?


----------



## Misschief

nadsnads said:


> I could never figure out what cuticle cream was for since I just get rid of my cuticles by cutting them. Is it greasy? How do you use it?


It's thick and it's rich and it's a little greasy but soaks in quickly. It helps to soften your cuticles and the lanolin helps with water repelling. It's really helped my cuticles and nails. They're stronger and more resilient now than they've ever been.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl

Thanks for the tip- I'll check that out!


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> It's thick and it's rich and it's a little greasy but soaks in quickly. It helps to soften your cuticles and the lanolin helps with water repelling. It's really helped my cuticles and nails. They're stronger and more resilient now than they've ever been.


I've used @Misschief's cuticle balm and will totally vouch for it! It really does soften and yet strengthen nails at the same time. I put it on before bed so it has at least 8 hours to soak in without any hand-washing.


----------



## AliOop

I just unpacked my MMS order that I only placed this past Sunday. They are only a 4-hour drive from me, but that's still very fast processing and shipping by today's standards, IME.  

It was exciting to unpack a few new-to-me lotion ingredients, and to restock some olds ones, but I have to confess... when putting away the raspberry seed oil, I found an unopened container that I'd ordered last month, which had gotten pushed to the side and out of view. Please tell me I'm not the only one who does that!

Tonight I hope to make lotion if I can get enough work done before then. Lunch hour is almost over so I'd better get back to it now.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> It was exciting to unpack a few new-to-me lotion ingredients, and to restock some olds ones, but I have to confess... when putting away the raspberry seed oil, I found an unopened container that I'd ordered last month, which had gotten pushed to the side and out of view. Please tell me I'm not the only one who does that!



Yeah, no, you're not the only one. I've done that more than once, I hate to admit.

So what's the first thing you're going to make?


----------



## AliOop

I need to restock my solid conditioner bars, and plan to try the horsetail grass extract. But I'm dithering on the usage rate. Any suggestions? Here is the blurb from their website:

This extract is ULTRA concentrated and is actually 10 times the concentration of our original Horsetail Grass Extract. A little will go a very long way!

Why use horsetail grass extract? Horsetail Grass Extract is an astringent, healing, texturizer, elasticizer, high in silica, adds strength & sheen to hair, and is good for the skin.

Where should you use Horsetail Grass Extract? Try it in a hair conditioner, split end treatment, products to prevent hair loss and greasy hair, nail strengthener, moisturizing body cream, creams to prevent wrinkles and ointments.

*Usage rates are generally 0.1 to 10%. We use up to 1% in the liquid bases like shampoo and conditioner and 2 to 4 % in massage oils. Under extreme conditions, we can see the usage as high as 10%, but not as a daily care product.*

EDIT: I want the strength and sheen, but don't need the astringency. So I'm thinking 1% max?


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I need to restock my solid conditioner bars, and plan to try the horsetail grass extract. But I'm dithering on the usage rate. Any suggestions? Here is the blurb from their website:
> 
> This extract is ULTRA concentrated and is actually 10 times the concentration of our original Horsetail Grass Extract. A little will go a very long way!
> 
> Why use horsetail grass extract? Horsetail Grass Extract is an astringent, healing, texturizer, elasticizer, high in silica, adds strength & sheen to hair, and is good for the skin.
> 
> Where should you use Horsetail Grass Extract? Try it in a hair conditioner, split end treatment, products to prevent hair loss and greasy hair, nail strengthener, moisturizing body cream, creams to prevent wrinkles and ointments.
> 
> *Usage rates are generally 0.1 to 10%. We use up to 1% in the liquid bases like shampoo and conditioner and 2 to 4 % in massage oils. Under extreme conditions, we can see the usage as high as 10%, but not as a daily care product.*
> 
> EDIT: I want the strength and sheen, but don't need the astringency. So I'm thinking 1% max?


I don't have the horsetail extract but, generally, I use the extracts at 1% in hair products.


----------



## AliOop

Sounds good, thanks! I am going to make a very, very small batch. I do have dry hair, so the astringent nature of it may not work for me. But if not, my daughter's hair tends to be a bit oilier, and she'd probably love it.

After the horsetail extract, I plan to try the soapwort extract in a mini lotion batch. Here is their blurb about that one:

Moisturized, soothed, conditioned, and anti-inflammatory benefits are claimed for this herb over the centuries. We think soapwort adds a dewy, velvety finish to the skin when used in lotions, creams, hair care, and more!

Usage rates for this oil-soluble extract are generally 0.1 to 10%. We use up to 1% in the liquid bases like shampoo and conditioner and 2 to 4 % in massage oils. Under extreme conditions, we can see the usage as high as 10%, but only for indulgent personal care.


----------



## JasmineTea

My herbs for the vein lotion, courtesy of @AliOop, are straining this very moment. I hope to make the lotion tonight or tomorrow, and then . . . Presto! Instant Vein Disappearance! Right, @AliOop ? That's what you said, isn't it?


----------



## AliOop

I sure hope so! I was doing so well with mine until I left on vacation. Two weeks of being too hot to put on any lotion, and two long plane flights later, and I had significant regression. I just got back to applying it consistently this week, and am again seeing improvement. I hope you do, too!!


----------



## Juggsy

my post was removed to its own thread  I assumed that this thread was for sharing what you've done today and photos. sorry if I've done something wrong?

unsure where I'm supposed to post photos now?

My formulating focus for the last week has been trying to complete unit of work on aerosol formulations (really struggling with this unit) and getting ready for scary internship interview on 18th via zoom. never done a zoom interview before!

Specifically today, I got to wear new customised labcoat (woohoo for small excitements).

I also formulated some azelaic acid foaming cream cleanser.
Along with azelaic acid it has some milkthistle, and gentian extracts. It has a few humectants HA, Zinc PCA, Sucrose, Sorbitol etc. It also has some sea kelp bioferment. I used Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate as my main surf. it feels creamy and has decent foam.

oh i also formulated a new lip balm with Hyaluronic acid liposomes and tamanu oil. Hopefully healing and lip plumping.

no photos so my post doesn't get removed 

@Misschief I love Susan. She's been a massive help for me. Love that formula too.
I've been playing with a green balm that is vegan - so no lanolin but it was from that cuticle balm that spurred me to try. I've got FMS so hoping that tamanu oil will help. But it's quite similar to the lecithin and swapping lanolin for Bis-Diglyceryl Polyacyladipate-2 (vegan alternative for lanolin), tamanu instead of hazelnut, Carnauba Wax instead of beeswax (using 80% of 12% beeswax - 9.6% and adding 2.4% more mango butter). I really enjoy lecithin. it's an interesting ingredient.


@AliOop
I use horsetail extract at 2%

I actually mix horsetail, horse chestnut, bamboo, helichrysum and burdock root at 20% each.

Of this extract I then use 5% in shampoo and rinse off conditioner.

I have a leave in conditioner that's an intensive conditioner that uses 10%

I've seen it used 3.2% in a hair rinse.

I have superfine hair (lots of it though - typical lioness), sometimes oily scalp that is prone to breakouts (although this has improved over the last 12 months of trial and error).


----------



## AliOop

Hi @Juggsy,
Thanks for the info about how you use horsetail, and about your own hair needs. That helps me determine a baseline, if you will, to compare to what I’m making (solid conditioner bars), as well as my hair needs (very dry, very thick, low porosity, and 2a to 3b waves and curls). Since horsetail can be astringent, I can see where 2% might be good for your needs, and where starting at 1% may be a better choice for me. I made zero products this weekend, so perhaps this week I’ll finally get to using it!

There was a post further up about pictures being allowed in any thread. I’d recommend reaching out in a PM to the moderators for clarification. They are all volunteers so it can take a day or two, but they will get back to you and are so helpful, IME.


----------



## Juggsy

Up early making small 2kg batch of retinol and ceramide facial moisturiser. just bottled 10 x 100g tubes and 5 x 200g tubes.

Just have to print labels now...

These are all accounted for. I was just waiting on an order for seabuckthorn and more tubes to formulate. Biotubes are out of stock, waiting on them. Hope they arrive soon. I much prefer the matte look and the fact they can go in compost!

Meadowfoam Seed, Seabuckthorn, Papaya, and Squalane are the oils used.
Rose & Chamomile hydrosols give it a lovely scent.

it's super hydrating. I do two ceramide face creams one with retinol palmitate and one with niacinamide.

I use a gel cream (i prefer the hydrogels) with retinol for myself as well as niacinamide and NAG serum.










Now back onto course work.


----------



## Relle

Juggsy said:


> my post was removed to its own thread  I assumed that this thread was for sharing what you've done today and photos. sorry if I've done something wrong?


Your post is post no.229 in this thread. I moved it back from the Photo Gallery which I moved it to initially as it was in the wrong forum.


----------



## Misschief

I have a few things that need labeling. From front to back: (in the tins) Lanolin & Lecithin Cuticle Balm, (in the bags) OMH Bubbling Bath Salt, (in the black bottles) Tropical Paradise B3/B5 Hyaluronic Acid Serum, and, at the back, OMH Goat Milk & Honey Hand & Body Lotion. I also have a couple of batches of soap that need shrink wrapping and labeling. 

As well, I still plan on making some Menthol Foot Cream and some Menthol Foot Scrub before my next market on Aug. 21. I only make small batches these days as my market is down to one day a month.


----------



## LynetteO

I diluted some soap paste for liquid soap. Just for kicks I scented with “Revive” from EO calc. Smells pretty darn good.


----------



## Zing

LynetteO said:


> I diluted some soap paste for liquid soap. Just for kicks I scented with “Revive” from EO calc. Smells pretty darn good.


I don't know how I've missed that blend!  I'm gonna use it in my next batch of soap.  Thanks.


----------



## AliOop

Today I picked up some raw materials from a local maker. I'd priced everything out, and her asking price was about ¼ of the current cost to buy everything. She was nice enough to wait till I was off work to run over. Wheeee! Time to make stuff!


----------



## AliOop

Soooooo. Today I made conditioner bars. Pulled out all the stops and used my pricey new baobab oil, which is supposed to be wonderful for dry curly hair. Even added dimethicone, which I usually skip, but I received some in a destash, so why not? And I even made a bigger batch than normal, because, why not?

I also incorporated an update to the DIY B&B conditioner bars, which calls for using Olivem 1000 instead of some of the glycerin. Only it was supposed to be Olivem 300.... which I didn't notice till I was cleaning up and reviewing the recipe notes. I sure hope that these still work as conditioner bars, or lotion bars, or something, because there are too many expensive ingredients in these to toss them.

PS - at least they smell really good: a blend of rosemary, tea tree, peppermint, and patchouli EOs, with some Bamboo Mint FO to cut down on the medicinal smell. Sounds weird but I really like it.


----------



## earlene

Yesterday while visiting the Ozark Folk Center State Park, I noticed the price of the lotion bars the soapmaker was selling were priced $10.00.  Her soap was only $4.00 per bar, so I was quite surprised by that $10.00 price tag.  Is that normally what they go for?  I must admit, I've never really looked.  Maybe her lotion bars were larger than normal, though.  I kind of expect them to be much smaller than a bar of soap, but they were about the same size as her $4.00 bars.  I think the bars are about 4 ounces, but I'm not really sure, as she doesn't include the weight on the label.


----------



## Catscankim

earlene said:


> Yesterday while visiting the Ozark Folk Center State Park, I noticed the price of the lotion bars the soapmaker was selling were priced $10.00.  Her soap was only $4.00 per bar, so I was quite surprised by that $10.00 price tag.  Is that normally what they go for?  I must admit, I've never really looked.  Maybe her lotion bars were larger than normal, though.  I kind of expect them to be much smaller than a bar of soap, but they were about the same size as her $4.00 bars.  I think the bars are about 4 ounces, but I'm not really sure, as she doesn't include the weight on the label.


I've been too busy to sell lately, and being in FL I have restrictions on selling bath and body stuff. But I sell my soaps for $8. I wouldn't sell for less, except deals like 3/$20. So I think they are shorting themselves on the soaps.

From recipes that I have seen, lotion bars are pretty cheap to make and way less time consuming, so I am assuming they are dipping into the label appeal. Guess they are making one a bargain and selling the label appeal. Shorting themselves on the one, to market the other. I dunno.

Personally I think homemade soaps are timeless. And its a necessity on one hand, and a craft on the other if you are making "art" out of soap. I guess when I get back into selling again (or even making for that matter at this point), that I will probably sell my easy peasy one color one scent soaps for a little less than my artisan type soaps. My time is worth money. I can do a simple soap in an hour, the other ones might take days with planning etc.

But I forget who said it to me when I was freaking out one time about not having enough soaps on my tables to look full after I potentially sold a bunch. She said to me "just throw together some lotion bars to put out to bulk up your table"...without her knowing the florida situation about not being able to sell lotion bars.

I bought a lotion bar once, and personally I hated it. It came in a tin that you had to keep taking out and using. I mean, it felt nice, but taking it in and out of the tin kinda was weird. Unless I was using it wrong. It didn't come with instructions LOL. But that one was only like $5 from what I remember. And this was from a company that also sold soaps for $8.


----------



## AliOop

There was another thread here that mentioned lotion bars for $17. I guess it all depends on the size, the ingredients, and of course, what the local market views as acceptable. Personally, I like lotion bars for traveling (no leakage, and doesn't have to go in the liquids bag), but I do prefer regular lotion at home.

The exception is that I do keep a lotion bar at my home office desk in the winter. I'm often in online meetings that drag on forever, or waiting in the online queue for an hour or more for the court to call a client's case. That's when I'll grab a lotion bar to quickly relieve dry hands or heels. I may also be stretching, lifting weights, folding laundry, or cruising SMF, but I digress...

A couple of my friends were converted to lotion bar fanatics after trying some of @Zing's recipe.  One of them in particular let me know that she cannot ever be without these again during the winter season. She's had cracked and bleeding skin every year since she can remember, and the lotion bar was the only thing that relieved this.

UPDATE ON CONDITIONER BARS: This morning they feel pretty firm. They definitely don't melt as easily to the touch as my original recipe. I'll have to try one in the shower next time I wash my hair, but my sense is that they may be a bit draggy. If that is the case, I will remelt and add a bit more oil and/or BTMS 50 to see if they will loosen up. Another good case for making very small batches when experimenting!!

Speaking of which, last night was apparently mad scientist experimentation night. After the conditioner bar mess-up, I pulled out a half-full bucket of Stephenson's Jelly Soap Base. The grandsons liked making it one time, and then they were done with it. For a long time the thought had been to make sugar scrubs with it. So, I played around with whipping in some DIY B&B foaming bath butter base, sugar, colorant, and scent.

It feels wonderful for washing: scrubby, foaming, and a moisturizing finish. Unfortunately, it is a marshmallow creme consistency -- way too sticky for easy removal from the container. One cookie-shaped lump was left out overnight to see if it would dry up enough to become like a bubble-scoop. It is drier but still too tacky. I will try baking one in the oven to attempt a dry cookie-type of bath scrub, and will also try adding more of the foaming bath base to attempt more of a traditional scrub that can be more easily scooped out of the container.


----------



## Kiti Williams

earlene said:


> Yesterday while visiting the Ozark Folk Center State Park, I noticed the price of the lotion bars the soapmaker was selling were priced $10.00.  Her soap was only $4.00 per bar, so I was quite surprised by that $10.00 price tag.  Is that normally what they go for?  I must admit, I've never really looked.  Maybe her lotion bars were larger than normal, though.  I kind of expect them to be much smaller than a bar of soap, but they were about the same size as her $4.00 bars.  I think the bars are about 4 ounces, but I'm not really sure, as she doesn't include the weight on the label.


My Lotion Bars sell at $10.00 each because of the oils and how long they last.  A 2oz round bar in a metal tin, will last 2 months, using it 4 times a day.  This is way more than my daughter uses it for her dry, patchy skin.  yes my soaps go for $5.00 each, they are 4oz and will last 6 months if used daily for showering.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> There was another thread here that mentioned lotion bars for $17. I guess it all depends on the size, the ingredients, and of course, what the local market views as acceptable. Personally, I like lotion bars for traveling (no leakage, and doesn't have to go in the liquids bag), but I do prefer regular lotion at home.
> 
> The exception is that I do keep a lotion bar at my home office desk in the winter. I'm often in online meetings that drag on forever, or waiting in the online queue for an hour or more for the court to call a client's case. That's when I'll grab a lotion bar to quickly relieve dry hands or heels. I may also be stretching, lifting weights, folding laundry, or cruising SMF, but I digress...
> 
> A couple of my friends were converted to lotion bar fanatics after trying some of @Zing's recipe.  One of them in particular let me know that she cannot ever be without these again during the winter season. She's had cracked and bleeding skin every year since she can remember, and the lotion bar was the only thing that relieved this.
> 
> UPDATE ON CONDITIONER BARS: This morning they feel pretty firm. They definitely don't melt as easily to the touch as my original recipe. I'll have to try one in the shower next time I wash my hair, but my sense is that they may be a bit draggy. If that is the case, I will remelt and add a bit more oil and/or BTMS 50 to see if they will loosen up. Another good case for making very small batches when experimenting!!
> 
> Speaking of which, last night was apparently mad scientist experimentation night. After the conditioner bar mess-up, I pulled out a half-full bucket of Stephenson's Jelly Soap Base. The grandsons liked making it one time, and then they were done with it. For a long time the thought had been to make sugar scrubs with it. So, I played around with whipping in some DIY B&B foaming bath butter base, sugar, colorant, and scent.
> 
> It feels wonderful for washing: scrubby, foaming, and a moisturizing finish. Unfortunately, it is a marshmallow creme consistency -- way too sticky for easy removal from the container. One cookie-shaped lump was left out overnight to see if it would dry up enough to become like a bubble-scoop. It is drier but still too tacky. I will try baking one in the oven to attempt a dry cookie-type of bath scrub, and will also try adding more of the foaming bath base to attempt more of a traditional scrub that can be more easily scooped out of the container.


Oh. My. Lord. This totally makes my day!!


----------



## Servant4Christ

I think I remember stumbling onto Zing's lotion bar recipe here somewhere, but for the life of me I can't remember which of the gazillion threads it was in! There is so. much. info. here.


----------



## Rsapienza

Speaking of Zing’s lotion bars, I made some last night. I did a few in a snowflake mold and a few in a thick lip balm tube.


----------



## Virgogoddess

I sell my lotion bars for $10. They weigh 2.65 oz. I put a little mica in and make them into cute flowers/shapes and people go crazy for them! They look pretty, so they attract a lot of attention. I feel like I’ve made the nicest lotion bar, it’s got three butters: mango, cocoa, Shea!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Virgogoddess said:


> They look pretty, so they attract a lot of attention.


----------



## Virgogoddess

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 68363


I went a little crazy with pics


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lovely! I can see why they sell well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Virgogoddess

Zany_in_CO said:


> Lovely! I can see why they sell well! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I should personally say thank you for your no slime Castile. I make those and love them!


----------



## earlene

Virgogoddess said:


> I sell my lotion bars for $10. They weigh 2.65 oz. I put a little mica in and make them into cute flowers/shapes and people go crazy for them! They look pretty, so they attract a lot of attention. I feel like I’ve made the nicest lotion bar, it’s got three butters: mango, cocoa, Shea!


They sound like they are luxurious and are gorgeous to look at, too. I love that you put so much effort into your lotion bars!  Apparently so do your customers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Virgogoddess said:


> Thank you! I should personally say thank you for your no slime Castile. I make those and love them!


You're welcome!


----------



## vivhalaska

So pretty. I love lotion bars, I use mine in the shower before I dry myself. They leave my skin very soft and moisturised. I can smell the fragrance oil from them all day.


----------



## SoapM0m

Virgogoddess said:


> I went a little crazy with pics


These are beautiful!! Do you mind sharing where you got your molds?


----------



## Virgogoddess

SoapM0m said:


> These are beautiful!! Do you mind sharing where you got your molds?


Amazon for the assorted flowers and bescented for the sunflowers, I think the rose one is from bescented as well. The sunflowers are very popular.

I’m an esthetician for 32 years. I’ve been making my face butter for years and then back in 2018 I bought a lotion bar. I thought it was so cool, I had to have one. It had so much beeswax you could hardly use it but it started me researching! About the same time I was making lip balms. I still use the same formula. I only started with soap in 2020. I was so bored..  It sounds crazy but every morning I woke up I said, “ just make soap!” It saved me


----------



## LynetteO

LynetteO said:


> I diluted some soap paste for liquid soap. Just for kicks I scented with “Revive” from EO calc. Smells pretty darn good!


I took some “Revive” LS into the work office staff bathroom and left it.  Let me just say that 1. It’s nearly gone in less than a week & 2. I think darn near every user has commented on the pleasing scent & asks what the fragrance is. The principal has made @ least SIX comments of how much she LOVES the soap & scent so I’m thinking a bottle of her own is in order for her birthday.


----------



## Zing

Servant4Christ said:


> I think I remember stumbling onto Zing's lotion bar recipe here somewhere, but for the life of me I can't remember which of the gazillion threads it was in! There is so. much. info. here.


I don't know how I missed this.  Simple recipe.  One third each of beeswax, mango butter, liquid oil (I like alone or combinations of sweet almond, jojoba, meadowfoam seed).  I also add essential oil and vitamin E oil at 1%.


----------



## Misschief

It's been a while (it seems) since I've posted anything at all. At last week's market, I ran out of shampoo bars and yesterday I had a customer order 3 of my Scalp Loving Shampoo bars so that's what I'm doing this morning. I should be making several batches of shampoo bars, and I may just do that, but I'm healing from a concussion and still have a bit of concussion brain. 

The Scalp Loving Shampoo bars are made with Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Colloidal Oatmeal, Burdock root extract, White Willow Bark extract, Nettle extract, and Mallow infused Avocado oil, among other ingredients. They've become quite popular.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Misschief said:


> Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Colloidal Oatmeal, Burdock root extract, White Willow Bark extract, Nettle extract, and Mallow infused Avocado oil, among other ingredients.


Thanks for sharing! Sounds fantastic! 
 If you don't mind my asking, Lye-based or Syndets?


----------



## dibbles

@Virgogoddess your lotion bars are gorgeous, and the packaging is so pretty.

@Misschief I hope you are fully recovered from your concussion soon


----------



## AliOop

@Misschief sorry to hear about the concussion - get better soon, 

Your shampoo bars do sound lovely! Is this the hot-pour DIY B&B recipe?


----------



## Misschief

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks for sharing! Sounds fantastic!
> If you don't mind my asking, Lye-based or Syndets?


Syndet. I use the DIY Bath & Body Shampoo bar recipe.



AliOop said:


> Your shampoo bars do sound lovely! Is this the hot-pour DIY B&B recipe?



This is the regular shampoo bar, made with powdered SCI (last recipe in the booklet).


----------



## bwtapestry

Hope you are healing well from your concussion. Brain injuries need much additional care.  Be well.


----------



## Misschief

bwtapestry said:


> Hope you are healing well from your concussion. Brain injuries need much additional care.  Be well.





dibbles said:


> @Misschief I hope you are fully recovered from your concussion soon





AliOop said:


> @Misschief sorry to hear about the concussion - get better soon,



Thank you all. My accident (fell out of the hammock onto a concrete pad) happened two weeks ago. I still have a lump on my head but it's healing well. I have various bumps and bruises all down my left side; the only one that still bothers me is my hip (my doctor said it will take time). He's happy with my progress, though. As I alluded, I still have occasional concussion brain but, all in all, I'm doing well and John (my husband) is making sure I'm well looked after.


----------



## Misschief

Today was another day of playing in the kitchen. In addition to the shampoo bars, my friend also asked for some of my Knitter's Hand Cream. I didn't have enough left to complete her request so I made another small batch today. It's made with the DIY Bath & Body Lotion Concentrate and is made with lanolin, silk, and argan oil. Then, because I still had some lip scrub base, I made three kinds of Fruit Smoothie Lip Scrub - Raspberry, Banana Custard, and Pumpkin Pie (Banana Custard is not pictured). Again, it's a DIY Bath & Body recipe. When I have them, the lip scrubs are quite popular and they're quick and easy to make. I usually make a 500 gram batch of the base, which will give me 10 batches of finished scrub (five 20 gram pots per batch).


----------



## Servant4Christ

Wow @Misschief ! Is there anything you _don't_ make?! 
I am curious about one of the DIY B&B recipes I _think_ you make. In the B3/B5 Serum recipe, are there instructions for adding ceramide complex? I've read so many good things about ceramides that it made me wonder. I won't be attempting serums any time in the near future as it says for advanced makers and I'm not there yet.


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> Wow @Misschief ! Is there anything you _don't_ make?!
> I am curious about one of the DIY B&B recipes I _think_ you make. In the B3/B5 Serum recipe, are there instructions for adding ceramide complex? I've read so many good things about ceramides that it made me wonder. I won't be attempting serums any time in the near future as it says for advanced makers and I'm not there yet.


Humblebee & Me has a good cermamide complex recipe that's quite simple to make (I've made it and use it). I wouldn't add the Ceramide Complex to the DIY B&B B3/B5 Serum which, incidentally, is very easy to make. The directions are clearly written and very easy to follow. I make it regularly and it takes less than an hour to put it all together; then you let it sit overnight to thicken. It's a fun recipe to make. I think she grades it for advanced makers only because of the ingredients. Not everyone will have those ingredients on hand. 









						Rose Ceramide Facial Gel - Humblebee & Me
					

Today we’re making a simple, fragrant facial gel starring ceramides. This gel not only moisturizes and hydrates the skin immediately, but it also helps strengthen your moisture barrier. This leads to stronger, more resilient skin and less transepidermal water loss … Continue reading →




					www.humblebeeandme.com


----------



## AliOop

Today I made a new batch of varicose vein lotion, using jojoba oil that had been infused since July 3 with ground herbs: yarrow, red clover, and arnica. The jojoba is a significant part of the homemade lotion concentrate base (using this recipe, except with grapeseed oil instead of coconut oil, and Olivem 1000 instead of E-Wax). I then mixed the base with horsetail extract, calendula extract, and helichrysum extract, all which were glycerin-based (not alcohol), and then made up the difference with hot distilled water.

Thankfully it turned out a light pinkish-tan, despite the horsetail extract being quite a dark brown.  To cover the less-than-ideal smell of the herbs and extracts, it is lightly scented with lavender EO, peppermint EOs,  and a vanilla FO. This smells fantastic and already feels so nice on the skin! That will keep me motivated to apply it 2-3x per day as needed for me to see the benefits of the herbs and extracts.

I'll be interested to how the results compare to my previous batch, which was my regular lotion, with horsetail extract stirred in, and which worked remarkably well for reducing the size, itchiness, throbbing, and appearance of my varicose veins.







... and then I ordered a bunch more lotion and conditioner ingredients. LotionCrafter's prices + shipping were the best compared to a few other places.


----------



## AliOop

I tested the lotion today, and it is lovely. Very pillowy, and easy to rub in.  

This was my first time using Olivem 1000 instead of e-wax. It definitely has a lower soaping effect than e-wax, at least in this recipe. However, when I went to order some more Olivem 1000 last night, I found that it is double or triple the price of e-wax. 🥹

Needless to say, I will be sticking with e-wax unless prices change (or I can score more Olivem 1000 in a destash, which is how I acquired what I used yesterday). 

I may also experiment with some additives that reduce the soaping effect. I notice that aloe vera powder tends to increase it. I’d be interested to hear what others have done in this regard.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> I tested the lotion today, and it is lovely. Very pillowy, and easy to rub in.
> 
> This was my first time using Olivem 1000 instead of e-wax. It definitely has a lower soaping effect than e-wax, at least in this recipe. However, when I went to order some more Olivem 1000 last night, I found that it is double or triple the price of e-wax. 🥹
> 
> Needless to say, I will be sticking with e-wax unless prices change (or I can score more Olivem 1000 in a destash, which is how I acquired what I used yesterday).
> 
> I may also experiment with some additives that reduce the soaping effect. I notice that aloe vera powder tends to increase it. I’d be interested to hear what others have done in this regard.


You could always incorporate some dimethicone or IPM (Isopropyl Myristate). I use IPM in most of my lotion/cream recipes at 1-2%.. Check out this post from SCM:






						What’s the deal with the “soaping effect” or those white streaks from emulsions? – Point of Interest
					






					www.swiftcraftymonkey.blog


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> You could always incorporate some dimethicone or IPM (Isopropyl Myristate). I use IPM in most of my lotion/cream recipes at 1-2%.. Check out this post from SCM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the deal with the “soaping effect” or those white streaks from emulsions? – Point of Interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swiftcraftymonkey.blog


Ooooh, I have some IPM and have used it before. I forgot that besides reducing greasiness, it also reduces soaping. I’m going to try it in a small batch of this to see how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Well, it doesn't actually clean the shower. It only prevents buildup of water spots and soap scum in between cleanings.
> 
> I clean the shower with a 50-50 blend of Dawn dish soap and plain white vinegar. Mix it well, then spray a heavy coat on all shower surfaces, including any glass. Then, the most important step: *Let it set for at least 15 minutes.* Don't skip that step; it doesn't work nearly as well unless it sits on the surface and begins breaking down the buildup of soap, dead skin cells, hard water deposits, etc.
> 
> When you return to clean it, you should be able to scrub lightly and then wash it all down. Of course, if you have a lot of buildup, especially hard water deposits, it can take a couple of rounds to get it all off. Scraping with a razor blade can help with really stubborn buildup.
> 
> Once you have the shower back to a good place, regular squeegee-ing and application of the daily shower spray should help maintain it so that weekly cleaning is much less strenuous. The Dawn-vinegar spray also works well on hard water deposits under the rim of toilets, and soap scum buildup on sinks, too.


Thanks for this recipe!  It's a game-changer and really powerful.  I was so frustrated I couldn't keep our vinyl curtain clean and I just knew my peeps here would have a recipe.


----------



## AliOop

While rooting around under the bathroom sink for another container of deodorant, I came across a batch I'd made awhile back that was too draggy - no gliding onto the skin as one expects from a deo stick. Not finding any other deo stash, I remelted this batch with a bit more babassu oil, FKO, and mag hydroxide. 

After pouring it into a few containers, it has now cooled completely. and I've tested it. It's not perfect, but it's quite usable and will tide me over while I play with adding cetyl alcohol and cetearyl alcohol to different batches in an attempt to achieve the elusive glide. I also posted a comment on HumbleBee & Me to suggest that she revisit deodorant formulation. She has a bunch of old recipes on the blog, but they all contain baking soda, which is a no-go for me (and which she no longer recommends, either). 

I also made up another batch of citric acid daily shower spray, and a batch of my husband's post-shampoo ACV + EO hair rinse. After informing him that I'd once again used up all the distilled water in the house (which he also needs for his CPAP machine), he suggested that I buy a water distiller. My response: "As you wish."  So, I'm off to purchase that now (from my Amazon wish-list, of course).


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> Soooooo. Today I made conditioner bars. Pulled out all the stops and used my pricey new baobab oil, which is supposed to be wonderful for dry curly hair. Even added dimethicone, which I usually skip, but I received some in a destash, so why not? And I even made a bigger batch than normal, because, why not?
> 
> I also incorporated an update to the DIY B&B conditioner bars, which calls for using Olivem 1000 instead of some of the glycerin. Only it was supposed to be Olivem 300.... which I didn't notice till I was cleaning up and reviewing the recipe notes. I sure hope that these still work as conditioner bars, or lotion bars, or something, because there are too many expensive ingredients in these to toss them.
> 
> PS - at least they smell really good: a blend of rosemary, tea tree, peppermint, and patchouli EOs, with some Bamboo Mint FO to cut down on the medicinal smell. Sounds weird but I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 68213


I've been on the fence about whether to buy this recipe or try Humblebee's Vanilla Spice bar because there are less ingredients. Have you tried them both, by chance? It'll be my first time making conditioner bars and I want them to be awesome enough to use and gift a couple to friends, too. I already bought DIY's hot pour shampoo bar recipe and can't wait for a couple of the ingredients to arrive so I can get started.


----------



## Servant4Christ

As for what I've made: I made a facial cleanser to try on my super sensitive skin and I'm crossing my fingers that my face doesn't revolt when I get up the nerve to try it. I'm waiting until after this weekend just in case because we're having pictures taken.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Well, it doesn't actually clean the shower. It only prevents buildup of water spots and soap scum in between cleanings.
> 
> I clean the shower with a 50-50 blend of Dawn dish soap and plain white vinegar. Mix it well, then spray a heavy coat on all shower surfaces, including any glass. Then, the most important step: *Let it set for at least 15 minutes.* Don't skip that step; it doesn't work nearly as well unless it sits on the surface and begins breaking down the buildup of soap, dead skin cells, hard water deposits, etc.
> 
> When you return to clean it, you should be able to scrub lightly and then wash it all down. Of course, if you have a lot of buildup, especially hard water deposits, it can take a couple of rounds to get it all off. Scraping with a razor blade can help with really stubborn buildup.
> 
> Once you have the shower back to a good place, regular squeegee-ing and application of the daily shower spray should help maintain it so that weekly cleaning is much less strenuous. The Dawn-vinegar spray also works well on hard water deposits under the rim of toilets, and soap scum buildup on sinks, too.


So, again, thank you for this recipe.  I love how powerful it is.  But I'm not crazy about the scent of vinegar.  Do you think it's safe to add lemon essential oil?  Would it affect tile and vinyl?


----------



## AliOop

Zing said:


> So, again, thank you for this recipe.  I love how powerful it is.  But I'm not crazy about the scent of vinegar.  Do you think it's safe to add lemon essential oil?  Would it affect tile and vinyl?


Yes the smell is strong, esp if you are spraying from inside the shower with the doors or curtains closed.   

I have added d-limonene to mine, which is kinda like lemon EO on steroids, and is found in many commercial cleaners. So I’m sure lemon EO would be fine for your tile and glass at least. 

Maybe test a bottom corner of your shower curtain to see how it reacts on vinyl? If you do decide to spray the whole thing, please videotape it in case it melts, because I know we’d all want to see that! I mean, so we could sympathize with you!


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> I've been on the fence about whether to buy this recipe or try Humblebee's Vanilla Spice bar because there are less ingredients. Have you tried them both, by chance? It'll be my first time making conditioner bars and I want them to be awesome enough to use and gift a couple to friends, too. I already bought DIY's hot pour shampoo bar recipe and can't wait for a couple of the ingredients to arrive so I can get started.


I haven't used that recipe, sorry. Just looking at the ingredients, for my own use, I'd have to sub out the cetrimonium chloride. In her online encyclopedia, Marie describes it as "an excellent conditioning agent for hair, with anti-static, anti-frizz, and detangling properties. It also functions as an emulsifier and surfactant, helping boost rinse-off and stabilize emulsions." However, she also notes the very low usage rate due to high possibility for skin irritation. I can almost guarantee that I'd be one of those people, so I've never ventured into trying it.

The DIY B&B recipe uses Honey Quat instead, but that can have a very strong and not-nice smell that has to be covered up with some kind of EO or FO.  I use glycerine instead. Since the centrimonium chloride is only 4% of the Vanilla Spice bar recipe, glycerine could be an easy sub for you, too, if you have some around. If not, I'd up the BTMS 50 by that 4%.

I'd also have trouble with the EO blend in the Vanilla Spice bars, which Marie no longer recommends per the update on that page. My skin and blood pressure react violently to even small amounts of those EOs, even when well-diluted. Of course, it's easy enough to leave out the EOs, or use different ones.

Unlike shampoo bars, conditioner bars are quite forgiving when you play around with the recipe. Some folks make them with just BTMS, or only BTMS plus a butter... or BTMS, butter, cetyl, glycerine, and panthenol. The cool thing is that if you don't like the conditioner bar, like a lotion bar, you can remelt it to add more ingredients.  

If you do try the recipe, or some version thereof, I'd love to hear back.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> I haven't used that recipe, sorry. Just looking at the ingredients, for my own use, I'd have to sub out the cetrimonium chloride. In her online encyclopedia, Marie describes it as "an excellent conditioning agent for hair, with anti-static, anti-frizz, and detangling properties. It also functions as an emulsifier and surfactant, helping boost rinse-off and stabilize emulsions." However, she also notes the very low usage rate due to high possibility for skin irritation. I can almost guarantee that I'd be one of those people, so I've never ventured into trying it.
> 
> The DIY B&B recipe uses Honey Quat instead, but that can have a very strong and not-nice smell that has to be covered up with some kind of EO or FO.  I use glycerine instead. Since the centrimonium chloride is only 4% of the Vanilla Spice bar recipe, glycerine could be an easy sub for you, too, if you have some around. If not, I'd up the BTMS 50 by that 4%.
> 
> I'd also have trouble with the EO blend in the Vanilla Spice bars, which Marie no longer recommends per the update on that page. My skin and blood pressure react violently to even small amounts of those EOs, even when well-diluted. Of course, it's easy enough to leave out the EOs, or use different ones.
> 
> Unlike shampoo bars, conditioner bars are quite forgiving when you play around with the recipe. Some folks make them with just BTMS, or only BTMS plus a butter... or BTMS, butter, cetyl, glycerine, and panthenol. The cool thing is that if you don't like the conditioner bar, like a lotion bar, you can remelt it to add more ingredients.
> 
> If you do try the recipe, or some version thereof, I'd love to hear back.


Thank you. I have very reactive skin and scalp and I read all that, too, which is why you are the one I thought to ask. I don't scent or color anything for myself and my family because of all the skin reactions. I purchased both DIY recipes (hot pour shampoo bars and conditioner bars). It just might be a little longer before I attempt the conditioner bars because anything worth doing is worth doing right. Lol.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Servant4Christ said:


> I made a facial cleanser to try on my super sensitive skin and I'm crossing my fingers that my face doesn't revolt


I have mature, dry, sensitive skin. Years ago I was using *DHC Deep Cleansing Oil I* bought from a Japanese Mail Order Catalog. It is one of the first things I was able to duplicate.





__





						Deep Cleansing Oil
					

ZANY’S ALL NATURAL DEEP CLEANSING OIL & MAKEUP REMOVER A gentle, non-soap facial cleanser for all skin.  Label ingredients: Polyoxyethylene sorbitan monooleate, caprylic/capric triglyceride, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil and T-50 tocopherols.  You will be amazed at how this formula removes...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




_DHC’s bestselling, cult-classic Deep Cleansing Oil is truly one of a kind. The original Japanese first step oil cleanser melts away makeup and dissolves impurities, leaving your skin clean, soft and radiant.  _


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ But but but  ... if you have all the ingredients for the Vanilla Spice bars, it's super easy to sub out the centrimonium chloride for another liquid, like this (changes shown in bold):

20g | 0.71oz BTMS-50
10g | 0.35oz cetyl alcohol
15g | 0.53oz  tucuma butter (*or cocoa butter, kokum butter, or another hard butter)
2g | 0.07oz glycerin or favorite hair oil like meadowfoam, jojoba, argan, baobab, etc. (instead of centrimonium chloride)*
1g | 0.03oz panthenol powder
1g | 0.03oz hydrolyzed silk* (or another hydrolized protein like oat, baobab, etc., or glycerin)*

No, those substitution ingredients don't serve the same function as centrimonium chloride, but they are of similar consistency, so the mix will come together correctly. I don't use any quats and have never had a problem subbing in any of these other ingredients. And I can say, any of the variations listed above would create a conditioner bar that I'd like for my dry, curly hair and sensitive skin.

So while I totally applaud your desire to "do it right," conditioner bars are really just super customizable lotion bars for hair. With a base of BTMS 50 and cetyl in the right ratios as shown here, everything else is based on what works for you.

If you are able to tolerate a wee bit of a gentle EO (lavender? patchouli?) that will make it smell nicer, that's something to consider. Some of the conditioner bar ingredients and some of the recommended hair oils don't smell that wonderful. They don't bother me, but I've heard of others gagging on the smell. I don't think it remains in the hair after using.

Good luck, and please let us know how it goes once you get a chance to try your recipe of choice.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> @Servant4Christ But but but  ... if you have all the ingredients for the Vanilla Spice bars, it's super easy to sub out the centrimonium chloride for another liquid, like this (changes shown in bold):
> 
> 20g | 0.71oz BTMS-50
> 10g | 0.35oz cetyl alcohol
> 15g | 0.53oz  tucuma butter (*or cocoa butter, kokum butter, or another hard butter)
> 2g | 0.07oz glycerin or favorite hair oil like meadowfoam, jojoba, argan, baobab, etc. (instead of centrimonium chloride)*
> 1g | 0.03oz panthenol powder
> 1g | 0.03oz hydrolyzed silk* (or another hydrolized protein like oat, baobab, etc., or glycerin)*
> 
> No, those substitution ingredients don't serve the same function as centrimonium chloride, but they are of similar consistency, so the mix will come together correctly. I don't use any quats and have never had a problem subbing in any of these other ingredients. And I can say, any of the variations listed above would create a conditioner bar that I'd like for my dry, curly hair and sensitive skin.
> 
> So while I totally applaud your desire to "do it right," conditioner bars are really just super customizable lotion bars for hair. With a base of BTMS 50 and cetyl in the right ratios as shown here, everything else is based on what works for you.
> 
> If you are able to tolerate a wee bit of a gentle EO (lavender? patchouli?) that will make it smell nicer, that's something to consider. Some of the conditioner bar ingredients and some of the recommended hair oils don't smell that wonderful. They don't bother me, but I've heard of others gagging on the smell. I don't think it remains in the hair after using.
> 
> Good luck, and please let us know how it goes once you get a chance to try your recipe of choice.


Thank you! Now I just need to figure out how big my shampoo and conditioner bars are supposed to be as in weight (in grams) equals what size mold. I know how to do this but I think my brain went into overload in my excitement and is now mush.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> I haven't used that recipe, sorry. Just looking at the ingredients, for my own use, I'd have to sub out the cetrimonium chloride. In her online encyclopedia, Marie describes it as "an excellent conditioning agent for hair, with anti-static, anti-frizz, and detangling properties. It also functions as an emulsifier and surfactant, helping boost rinse-off and stabilize emulsions." However, she also notes the very low usage rate due to high possibility for skin irritation. I can almost guarantee that I'd be one of those people, so I've never ventured into trying it.
> 
> The DIY B&B recipe uses Honey Quat instead, but that can have a very strong and not-nice smell that has to be covered up with some kind of EO or FO.  I use glycerine instead. Since the centrimonium chloride is only 4% of the Vanilla Spice bar recipe, glycerine could be an easy sub for you, too, if you have some around. If not, I'd up the BTMS 50 by that 4%.
> 
> I'd also have trouble with the EO blend in the Vanilla Spice bars, which Marie no longer recommends per the update on that page. My skin and blood pressure react violently to even small amounts of those EOs, even when well-diluted. Of course, it's easy enough to leave out the EOs, or use different ones.
> 
> Unlike shampoo bars, conditioner bars are quite forgiving when you play around with the recipe. Some folks make them with just BTMS, or only BTMS plus a butter... or BTMS, butter, cetyl, glycerine, and panthenol. The cool thing is that if you don't like the conditioner bar, like a lotion bar, you can remelt it to add more ingredients.
> 
> If you do try the recipe, or some version thereof, I'd love to hear back.


I was considering researching to see if I can sub cationic guar gum (mixed in the glycerin) for the honeyquat. Would this make sense?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Servant4Christ said:


> Now I just need to figure out how big my shampoo and conditioner bars are supposed to be as in weight (in grams) equals what size mold.


Vendors typically indicate how much a mold holds.
My loaf mold holds up to 44 oz wt. (1250g) approx.
My six-cavity circles mold hold up to 5 oz. wt. (140g) each.

HTH


----------



## AliOop

Servant4Christ said:


> Thank you! Now I just need to figure out how big my shampoo and conditioner bars are supposed to be as in weight (in grams) equals what size mold. I know how to do this but I think my brain went into overload in my excitement and is now mush.


haha I totally get it! What I did was look in at all my cavity molds, and think about what shape I wanted to hold in my hand. I've experimented with a few different ones, and have learned a few things along the way:

1. Cubic or round shapes work best because they wear more evenly, something like this or like this or like this. I've also used soap molds shaped like dahlias and sunflowers which worked pretty well; they were just REALLY large so you will be using the same bar FOR-EVAH.

2. Rectangular shapes, or those with a thinner plane and a thicker plane (e.g., your standard bar soap shape) tend to wear unevenly and eventually break into pieces. That's not a big deal if you don't mind remelting them back together, or using them in a thin mesh bag, but I prefer to avoid the extra work myself.

To figure out size in terms of how much product, if you watch Marie's video for the recipe she made (the one I customized above), it fit into one cavity of what appeared to be a standard sized silicone muffin mold (another great option for a mold, btw).



Servant4Christ said:


> I was considering researching to see if I can sub cationic guar gum (mixed in the glycerin) for the honeyquat. Would this make sense?


I don't think that's a good sub, honestly. Gums are used for thickening, which is not what you are after. Glycerin or an oil that's nice for hair will be your best bet here, especially if you want to use what you have on hand, or you want to buy something that can also be used in a lot of other products.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> haha I totally get it! What I did was look in at all my cavity molds, and think about what shape I wanted to hold in my hand. I've experimented with a few different ones, and have learned a few things along the way:
> 
> 1. Cubic or round shapes work best because they wear more evenly, something like this or like this or like this. I've also used soap molds shaped like dahlias and sunflowers which worked pretty well; they were just REALLY large so you will be using the same bar FOR-EVAH.
> 
> 2. Rectangular shapes, or those with a thinner plane and a thicker plane (e.g., your standard bar soap shape) tend to wear unevenly and eventually break into pieces. That's not a big deal if you don't mind remelting them back together, or using them in a thin mesh bag, but I prefer to avoid the extra work myself.
> 
> To figure out size in terms of how much product, if you watch Marie's video for the recipe she made (the one I customized above), it fit into one cavity of what appeared to be a standard sized silicone muffin mold (another great option for a mold, btw).
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a good sub, honestly. Gums are used for thickening, which is not what you are after. Glycerin or an oil that's nice for hair will be your best bet here, especially if you want to use what you have on hand, or you want to buy something that can also be used in a lot of other products.


Thanks. I must've watched one too many videos over at wholeelise. She mostly makes liquids, not solids, but it's fascinating to watch!
I use silicone muffin pans for my CP dish soap and I have a couple ergonomic shaped silicone 6 cavity molds that I use for standard CP soap because my husband prefers the more commercial type design over the brick shape of traditional handcrafted soap. I can't blame him as they ARE easier to twirl in my hands and I just attach the old bar to the new one when replacing it in the shower so no waste. I'm thinking a bit smaller molds for shampoo and conditioner, though. I haven't decided if shampoo and conditioner should be different shapes or if I should add a touch of color to just the shampoo to make them easier to identify/distinguish from each other in the shower sans glasses.


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ I'd go with the silicone muffin mold for making a single-bar batch of the conditioner bar recipe. Even if you don't fill it all the way up, it will be the right size and shape. 

I tend to color my shampoo bars just a bit, but honestly, the color and final texture of shampoo bars does differ enough from the conditioner bars that it probably isn't needed. 

But if you want a "natural" colorant, you could use a tiny bit of cocoa powder, turmeric powder, rhassoul clay, or french green clay in the shampoo bars. I'd avoid bentonite clay or AC since they are both strong active ingredients that can really affect the bar's performance in ways that you may not want.


----------



## AliOop

My Camden-Grey order arrived today, including the wonderfully-chocolatey-smelling cocoa butter re-stock that was the original reason for the purchase.... plus all the other oils that were added to reach "free" shipping (pic 1).   They also included a small sampler pack of items (pic 2). I'm particularly excited about the frankincense tears.  Well, and the broccoli oil, which I've wanted to try for the longest time in my hair conditioner bars.


----------



## JasmineTea

AliOop said:


> My Camden-Grey order arrived today, including the wonderfully-chocolatey-smelling cocoa butter re-stock that was the original reason for the purchase.... plus all the other oils that were added to reach "free" shipping (pic 1).   They also included a small sampler pack of items (pic 2). I'm particularly excited about the frankincense tears.  Well, and the broccoli oil, which I've wanted to try for the longest time in my hair conditioner bars.
> 
> View attachment 69014
> View attachment 69015


The thrill of getting a package of oils/butters/surfactants/etc. really never does go away .


----------



## kirsten.

I'm curious, what is the soapy use for potassium sorbate? I use it to arrest fermentation when sweetening homemade wine, but I thought it wasn't recommended for skin care. Hmmmm...

I've been doing lots of bath and body stuff lately, but I haven't taken many pictures so I haven't posted about it. I did give myself a treat though. I swapped out all the regular caps on my oils and liquid additives with spout pouring caps! It cost me probably $2 and saves me so much P.I.T.A. drips down the sides of my bottles! Living in luxury over here!


----------



## AliOop

@JasmineTea you are correct... it's like Christmas and birthdays even though I know what's in the package. Or maybe because I DO know and am so excited to receive it! 

@kirsten. I didn't know either and had to check the Camden Grey website; here is their description:

Potassium sorbate, the potassium salt of sorbic acid, is a naturally-occurring organic acid. Potassium sorbate is the most widely used food grade preservative and is not a broad spectrum preservative for cosmetic use. It is used as a mold, bacterial and yeast inhibitor and as a fungistatic agent in foods. It is also used in cosmetics, pharmaceuticals, tobacco and flavoring products.

Our food grade potassium sorbate is made up of white to off-white tiny flakes, dissolves instantly in water and has a melting point of 270C. The FDA regards this product as GRAS (generally regarded as safe). Usage level: 0.5% to 1.0%. For making toiletries: Dissolve potassium sorbate in the water phase at the beginning of your process until well dissolved. INCI: Potassium sorbate.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Misschief said:


> I purchased my conditioner recipe from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy and I love it. No changes at all.


I have so many questions about this because the recipe gives options!

1. Would kokum be a good sub for the cocoa butter?
2. Do you use the dimethicone, lux glide, or broc seed oil?
3. Will honeyquat make mine stink if I don't use a FO/EO?
4. Which hydrolyzed protein? I cannot seem to find hydrolyzed silk, but instead keep finding liquid silk aminos.

And don't get me started on the shampoo (pourable) recipe, because I'm probably overthinking that one too. I can't seem to decide between the baobab or sunflower recipe.
Hmmm, maybe I should just make the baobab shampoo recipe and continue the theme by using the baobab protein in the conditioner bar


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> I have so many questions about this because the recipe gives options!
> 
> 1. Would kokum be a good sub for the cocoa butter?
> 2. Do you use the dimethicone, lux glide, or broc seed oil?
> 3. Will honeyquat make mine stink if I don't use a FO/EO?
> 5. Which hydrolyzed protein? I cannot seem to find hydrolyzed silk, but instead keep finding liquid silk aminos.
> 
> And don't get me started on the shampoo recipe, because I'm probably overthinking that one too. I can't seem to decide between the baobab or sunflower recipe.
> Hmmm, maybe I should just make the baobab shampoo recipe and continue the theme by using the baobab protein in the conditioner bar



1. Sure
2. I use dimethicone because I already had it on hand
3. I don't use it without a FO/EO so I can't speak to that
4. I use several. I'm not at home right now so can't access my Soapmaking program (where I have my b & b recipes as well). 

As for the shampoo bars, I make several varieties, including the Pourable Shampoo. I love them all but that one is my favourite. Again, I'm happy to share additives but I'm not at home right now. And, yes, your baobab idea sounds like a good one!


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ here are my thoughts about your questions:

1. Yes on Kokum or another hard butter instead of cocoa.

2. I use glycerine instead of dimethicone due to some sensitivities. Turns out great!

3. I also use glycerin instead of honey quat, also due to sensitivities. Still turns out great.

4. I've used liquid silk aminos and hydrolized silk protein. They act the same in the mix, and feel identical in the final product. Honestly, I think it is the same product by two different names. Anything hydrolized is a liquid, and aminos are building blocks of protein, right? I could be wrong, but it's close enough for me, and both make wonderful conditioner bars.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> @Servant4Christ here are my thoughts about your questions:
> 
> 1. Yes on Kokum or another hard butter instead of cocoa.
> 
> 2. I use glycerine instead of dimethicone due to some sensitivities. Turns out great!
> 
> 3. I also use glycerin instead of honey quat, also due to sensitivities. Still turns out great.
> 
> 4. I've used liquid silk aminos and hydrolized silk protein. They act the same in the mix, and feel identical in the final product. Honestly, I think it is the same product by two different names. Anything hydrolized is a liquid, and aminos are building blocks of protein, right? I could be wrong, but it's close enough for me, and both make wonderful conditioner bars.


Thank you. I wasn't sure if replacing more than one ingredient with glycerine in addition to glycerine already being an ingredient on the list would be too much.


----------



## AliOop

That's a very legitimate question. I think because the overall percentage of those two ingredients is so small, it doesn't make much difference - assuming the concern is using too much glycerin, which can cause sweating and stickiness. But that doesn't happen in the recipe, at least, not for me. 

I do miss the ability to use dimethicone because of its unique feel that it brings to the bar, which glycerin does not provide. But I did just receive broccoli seed oil and am hoping that it will add that magic, as it is reported to do.

All that to say, if you have dimethicone and honey quat, and you don't have any sensitivity to them, then by all means, go for it. If not, the glycerin sub won't cause any problems. It just doesn't create the same feel.


----------



## Misschief

Ok, shampoo bars... here are a few ideas for subs

1. Foaming apple, foaming silk, or foaming oat can be subbed for the Cocomidopropyl Betaine. 
2. Any hydrolyzed protein can be used. I've used Oat Protein (Cromoist) quite often, as well as Quinoa Protein. Silk Amino Acids
3. I've also added all kinds of botanical extracts. For instance, in my Fresh bars, I use Bamboo and Sunflower extracts; in my Scalp Loving bars I add: Burdock Root, Colloidal Oatmeal, Nettle extract, White Willow extract, and I infuse the oil with Mallow Root.


----------



## Servant4Christ

AliOop said:


> That's a very legitimate question. I think because the overall percentage of those two ingredients is so small, it doesn't make much difference - assuming the concern is using too much glycerin, which can cause sweating and stickiness. But that doesn't happen in the recipe, at least, not for me.
> 
> I do miss the ability to use dimethicone because of its unique feel that it brings to the bar, which glycerin does not provide. But I did just receive *broccoli seed oil* and am hoping that it will add that magic, as it is reported to do.
> 
> All that to say, if you have dimethicone and honey quat, and you don't have any sensitivity to them, then by all means, go for it. If not, the glycerin sub won't cause any problems. It just doesn't create the same feel.


I saw that in your pic and post above and I can't wait to hear how the broccoli seed works out for you! 
I don't have honeyquat or dimethicone in my arsenal, which is why I was considering LuxGlide as a natural alternative without the pungent broc smell, but it turns out that it's not that easy to find. Guess I'll either try the dimethicone or up the glycerine.


Misschief said:


> Ok, shampoo bars... here are a few ideas for subs
> 
> 1. Foaming apple, foaming silk, or foaming oat can be subbed for the Cocomidopropyl Betaine.
> 2. Any hydrolyzed protein can be used. I've used Oat Protein (Cromoist) quite often, as well as Quinoa Protein. Silk Amino Acids
> 3. I've also added all kinds of botanical extracts. For instance, in my Fresh bars, I use Bamboo and Sunflower extracts; in my Scalp Loving bars I add: Burdock Root, Colloidal Oatmeal, Nettle extract, White Willow extract, and I infuse the oil with Mallow Root.


I hadn't thought about subbing the CAPB but it's good to know I can if need be, later on! I do wonder if subbing sweet almond oil for the sunflower in the normal to dry recipe would work because I have an overabundance of sweet almond that's nearing the end of it's recommended shelf life. Thankyou for clearing up my confusion on the hydrolyzed silk. I'm happy to hear I can use either one!


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> I do wonder if subbing sweet almond oil for the sunflower in the normal to dry recipe would work because I have an overabundance of sweet almond that's nearing the end of it's recommended shelf life.


When it comes to the oils, use your preferred oil. Do your research as to what it brings to the table but if you like it, use it.


----------



## Christa10

kirsten. said:


> I'm curious, what is the soapy use for potassium sorbate? I use it to arrest fermentation when sweetening homemade wine, but I thought it wasn't recommended for skin care. Hmmmm...
> 
> I've been doing lots of bath and body stuff lately, but I haven't taken many pictures so I haven't posted about it. I did give myself a treat though. I swapped out all the regular caps on my oils and liquid additives with spout pouring caps! It cost me probably $2 and saves me so much P.I.T.A. drips down the sides of my bottles! Living in luxury over here!


Where did you get the spout pouring caps?  It's so annoying to have all those drips when pouring oils.


----------



## AliOop

While researching the answer to another post (asking whether it was possible to make hydrolized silk at home), I came across this interesting info on Humblebee & Me about the difference between hydrolized silk proteins, peptides, and amino acids:

_It is often possible to purchase hydrolyzed silk in a variety of particle sizes—powder, peptides, and amino acids. The powder is usually the largest particle size, followed by peptides and then amino acids. The finer the powder the more readily it can penetrate the skin and hair, but there will be less of a visual sheen/finish. I use peptides to get the best of both worlds._


----------



## kirsten.

Christa10 said:


> Where did you get the spout pouring caps?  It's so annoying to have all those drips when pouring oils.


Windy point 








						Turret Cap - Black - 24/4101 dozen (12)
					

This ribbed dispensing cap makes pouring liquids almost foolproof.




					www.windypointsoap.com
				



I like the plastic pipettes for small amounts of oil, like sea buckthorn, or liquid germall...


----------



## AliOop

Using the lotion concentrate base from the DIY B&B recipe, I made some lotions today. 

The jar is a 100g batch of a skin lotion with chamomile powder in it. I'm not crazy about the brown speckles of powder, nor the slightly gritty feel. You can see how some of the chamomile powder is sitting on the inside of the lid (thanks to me slopping a bunch of it all over the inside of the lid). Hopefully by tomorrow the specks will have absorbed more of the water and oil, and will be less noticeable. It is very lightly scented with lavender EO - just enough to cover the rather meh smell of the ingredients.

The three pump bottles were another 100g batch of a very light facial lotion, made with jasmine water, argan oil, raspberry seed oil, rosehip oil, and hydrolized oats. This one is had just a few drops of sandalwood vanilla FO in it. I don't like scented things on my face, but it needed just a titch of something since again, the ingredients didn't have a pleasant smell, despite the jasmine water which had smelled quite nice on its own, but disappeared in the mix. The faintest whiff of sandalwood FO is much better.  And I'm already loving how much lighter it feels due to the higher wateril ratio than I typically use for regular hand/body lotions.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> The jar is a 100g batch of a skin lotion with chamomile powder in it. I'm not crazy about the brown speckles of powder, nor the slightly gritty feel. You can see how some of the chamomile powder is sitting on the inside of the lid (thanks to me slopping a bunch of it all over the inside of the lid). Hopefully by tomorrow the specks will have absorbed more of the water and oil, and will be less noticeable.



For next time, you could dissolve the extracts in a bit of the liquid ingredients (water) and add it in the cool down phase, rather than adding the straight powder.


----------



## Christa10

kirsten. said:


> Windy point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turret Cap - Black - 24/4101 dozen (12)
> 
> 
> This ribbed dispensing cap makes pouring liquids almost foolproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windypointsoap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the plastic pipettes for small amounts of oil, like sea buckthorn, or liquid germall...


Thanks for showing me what they look like.  I think I will get some!


----------



## AliOop

Misschief said:


> For next time, you could dissolve the extracts in a bit of the liquid ingredients (water) and add it in the cool down phase, rather than adding the straight powder.


Thanks, that is actually what I did. When they didn't seem to dissolve well before adding that liquid into to mix, I should have listened to my instincts not to add it. They are still undissolved as of this morning.  

I'm considering reheating the lotion and adding some more hot water to see if the extracts will dissolve. I don't mind if the lotion ends up thinner, as long as it isn't grainy. Since I won't use it as-is, I don't have anything to lose by trying, right?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

AliOop said:


> 'm considering reheating the lotion and adding some more hot water to see if the extracts will dissolve.


A better option might be to wait 2 weeks or so to allow the powder to fully hydrate. Reheating lotion risks compromising the preservative.  

FYI: Liquid extracts may be an option for you?:








						Search: 135 results found for "extracts*"
					

Lotioncrafter is a wholesale supplier of natural materials for the development of cosmetics and toiletries. From soothing botanical extracts to innovative anti-aging cosmeceuticals, we offer a wide range of cosmetic ingredients to meet the needs of both small and large manufacturers.




					lotioncrafter.com
				




Consider using skin & hair beneficial Geranium EO for fragrance.


----------



## Servant4Christ

I just ordered some surfactants from Amazon to get me started on making shampoo bars. The price was a little higher than elsewhere online, but I had a lot of points saved up to redeem. Oils, proteins, and extracts will come from Lotioncrafter and Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Servant4Christ said:


> Oils, proteins, and extracts will come from Lotioncrafter and Wholesale Supplies Plus.


WSP - be prepared to wait  - my order 10/11/22 still hasn't shipped.

Lotioncrafter - I get my order in 3 days usually. Be sure to double-check shipping options. If you haven't done so already, check out her formulary for good tried & true recipes.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Zany_in_CO said:


> WSP - be prepared to wait  - my order 10/11/22 still hasn't shipped.
> 
> Lotioncrafter - I get my order in 3 days usually. Be sure to double-check shipping options. If you haven't done so already, check out her formulary for good tried & true recipes.


I'm using DIYs hot pour shampoo bar recipe and eventually her conditioner bar recipe that I have, but I'm still slowing accumulating all the ingredients. Thanks for the heads up on WSP shipping!


----------



## msunnerstood

Im working on a syndet facial cleansing bar. Been experimenting with different ingredients for a few months now. Trying a bit of rice powder this time.


----------



## kirsten.

I've actually been making a ton of stuff lately, but this week I made a batch of magnesium lotion with horsetail extract for leg cramps and vein health. Inspired by Nerdy Farm Wife. 
Also made some lip balm based on a humble bee recipe. I think it looks nice, and it feels divine! Soy wax rather than beeswax, added lanolin because my skin loves that, also raspberry, blackberry and meadowfoam oils.


----------



## AliOop

My bath and body thing today was opening an email from Lotion Crafter to learn that they refunded me $4 in excess shipping fees from my last order. I have to say, their prices are competitive, their order fulfillment is quick, but this level of customer service puts them over the top for me!


----------



## AliOop

Back on post #17, I shared how the chamomile powder did not disperse well in my lotion, leaving undissolved specks. My plan was to reheat the lotion and add more water to help the powder disperse. Well, I actually forgot about it till today, and look what I found:






I've never, ever had a moldy lotion before. This lotion had the correct amount of preservative added at the correct temperature. It simply couldn't withstand the bug food in those clumps of chamomile powder!  This is a great example for anyone who thinks they don't need to preserve their lotions, or who think they can add unlimited amounts of organic matter without consequence.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Yes the smell is strong, esp if you are spraying from inside the shower with the doors or curtains closed.
> 
> I have added d-limonene to mine, which is kinda like lemon EO on steroids, and is found in many commercial cleaners. So I’m sure lemon EO would be fine for your tile and glass at least.
> 
> Maybe test a bottom corner of your shower curtain to see how it reacts on vinyl? If you do decide to spray the whole thing, please videotape it in case it melts, because I know we’d all want to see that! I mean, so we could sympathize with you!


I just discovered that eocalc has a category for household cleaners!  Still lovin' this recipe.  Our shower and curtain have never been so clean and clear.  It makes the once weekly cleaning so much easier.


----------



## AliOop

@Zing I didn't know that about EOCalc- thank you! I just love all the knowledge this group shares!

Glad you are still having good results with the recipe, too. I spoke with some ladies who are professional housecleaners, and they also use Dawn, sometimes mixed with vinegar, and sometimes straight but followed by scrubbing with a Magic Eraser. I love those, too, but would rather not spend the $$ for an extra product in the house.

@msunnerstood how did the syndet facial cleanser with rice powder turn out? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Thanks, that is actually what I did. When they didn't seem to dissolve well before adding that liquid into to mix, I should have listened to my instincts not to add it. They are still undissolved as of this morning.
> 
> I'm considering reheating the lotion and adding some more hot water to see if the extracts will dissolve. I don't mind if the lotion ends up thinner, as long as it isn't grainy. Since I won't use it as-is, I don't have anything to lose by trying, right?


I am guessing it is not going to dissolve at this point, but that is probably me being negative. If you reheat your lotion just keep it below the temp your preservative allows. Next time strain out your water before adding it to your lotion.   I always strained the water I dissolved solids in through a really fine strainer used only for my lotions.

Yesterday I sold four deodorant sticks I poured last week. Does that count as doing something? I ran out of my base so I had to actually order some supplies since all my lotion and deo supplies are packed. What sticker shock with some of the prices.


----------



## AliOop

@cmzaha I appreciate the help. Check out my later post #349 to see what happened to it...


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Back on post #17, I shared how the chamomile powder did not disperse well in my lotion, leaving undissolved specks. My plan was to reheat the lotion and add more water to help the powder disperse. Well, I actually forgot about it till today, and look what I found:
> 
> View attachment 69273
> 
> 
> I've never, ever had a moldy lotion before. This lotion had the correct amount of preservative added at the correct temperature. It simply couldn't withstand the bug food in those clumps of chamomile powder!  This is a great example for anyone who thinks they don't need to preserve their lotions, or who think they can add unlimited amounts of organic matter without consequence.


Oops, that is really ugly. Part of the reason I mentioned above is to strain your water.!! Lotions are so tricky. You probably remember I experimented a lot with lotions and preservatives back when selling. Many times I came up with colorful molds. I would have to check my notes which are stored but there was one lotion combination of oils I wanted to work and it never did. DeeAnna might remember she and I discussed it. It was something popular several years ago but it always molded or separated. If I remember I will let you know so you never try it.


----------



## AliOop

Thank you Carolyn, I would love to know more. I have nowhere near the experience you do with lotions. Until now, I've always played it super safe with organic material since I gag at the idea of using spoiled products on my skin. So usually I infuse the oils or use premade liquid extracts.

I do like the idea of straining the water, but to be honest, it may take me awhile to want to try that again. I tend to like expensive oils in my lotions (meadowfoam, argan, jojoba). Thankfully it was only a 100g batch so not much in the way of wasted materials.


----------



## Misschief

This morning, I made three batches of lip balm, Orange Creamsicle, Acai & Blueberry, and my original Cocoa Butter & Peppermint. I only make small batches (16 tubes per batch) and I really should make more but I need more tubes. And I'm feeling incredibly lazy today.

I'm also testing a lotion bar recipe from Whole Elise. It has Olivem 1000 in it, which is an emulsifier so I'm thinking this would be a great lotion bar for after a bath or shower. 









						Lotion Bars | Whole Elise
					

Creamy lotion bars that can be used on wet and dry skin!




					wholeelise.com


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Thank you Carolyn, I would love to know more. I have nowhere near the experience you do with lotions. Until now, I've always played it super safe with organic material since I gag at the idea of using spoiled products on my skin. So usually I infuse the oils or use premade liquid extracts.
> 
> I do like the idea of straining the water, but to be honest, it may take me awhile to want to try that again. I tend to like expensive oils in my lotions (meadowfoam, argan, jojoba). Thankfully it was only a 100g batch so not much in the way of wasted materials.


My problem was unless I was in testing mode I was usually making at least 2-3 gallons at a time, so losses were big. Give my old brain time and I will think about what the additive or oil was. I am thinking additive that just would not work. I tended to stay away from additives other than the norm such as vitamins or infusing the oils and straining them several times so none of the residual matter made it into the lotion, for that reason I did not infuse powders if I was going to use the botanical infusion in lotions. I pretty much stuck with extracts and no hydrosols or if using hydrosols I used them in small percentages, which really became label appeal.


----------



## AliOop

I've recently used up all my old stockings that were repurposed into infusion bags (after washing, of course!) so I purchased some large sealable tea bags. I haven't tried them yet but will report back as to how well they work.

I do prefer enclosing the plant matter or powder in something so there is less to strain out. Usually I let it all settle and pour off the oil at the top. The oil with residual powder at the bottom was used for soaps, not lotions.


----------



## JasmineTea

Misschief said:


> This morning, I made three batches of lip balm, Orange Creamsicle, Acai & Blueberry, and my original Cocoa Butter & Peppermint. I only make small batches (16 tubes per batch) and I really should make more but I need more tubes. And I'm feeling incredibly lazy today.
> 
> I'm also testing a lotion bar recipe from Whole Elise. It has Olivem 1000 in it, which is an emulsifier so I'm thinking this would be a great lotion bar for after a bath or shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotion Bars | Whole Elise
> 
> 
> Creamy lotion bars that can be used on wet and dry skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wholeelise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69319


I am interested to know what you think of this, as I was just pondering the possibility of an emulsified lotion bar the other day.


----------



## Misschief

JasmineTea said:


> I am interested to know what you think of this, as I was just pondering the possibility of an emulsified lotion bar the other day.


On its own, with dry skin, I find it a bit draggy. After a bath, however, it goes on beautifully and feels really good. And I smell like a chocolate bar. Which my husband finds delectable. Win, win, right?


----------



## JasmineTea

Misschief said:


> On its own, with dry skin, I find it a bit draggy. After a bath, however, it goes on beautifully and feels really good. And I smell like a chocolate bar. Which my husband finds delectable. Win, win, right?




Does it feel heavy or greasy after application?


----------



## Misschief

JasmineTea said:


> Does it feel heavy or greasy after application?


Not really. When applied to wet skin, I found that it soaked in quickly and left my skin feeling moisturized but not greasy.


----------



## JasmineTea

Misschief said:


> Not really. When applied to wet skin, I found that it soaked in quickly and left my skin feeling moisturized but not greasy.


Great! Thanks for your input. I may just have to try it.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> I remelted my greasy lotion bars, and added some beeswax and leftover sunflower wax. The consistency is almost right. Since these are for me only, I'm going to call it good and enjoy them.


IPM will cut the greasy if you are not opposed to using it. I used it in all my solid lotions. I always recommended to my customers that were using it on their feet to use it and night and cover their feet with a cotton sock. Even better if you shower and night and put it on after a shower and cover the feet with cotton socks. Water moisturizes.


----------



## cmzaha

cmzaha said:


> Oops, that is really ugly. Part of the reason I mentioned above is to strain your water.!! Lotions are so tricky. You probably remember I experimented a lot with lotions and preservatives back when selling. Many times I came up with colorful molds. I would have to check my notes which are stored but there was one lotion combination of oils I wanted to work and it never did. DeeAnna might remember she and I discussed it. It was something popular several years ago but it always molded or separated. If I remember I will let you know so you never try it.


I found some other notes about solid lotions and it jogged my memory. It was Arnica-infused oil that I tried in several lotion formulas that would never preserve. Considering I remember I made the same test lotion with and without the Rrnica-infused oil I determined it had to be the Arnica that was failing in water-based lotions.


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> I found some other notes about solid lotions and it jogged my memory. It was Arnica-infused oil that I tried in several lotion formulas that would never preserve. Considering I remember I made the same test lotion with and without the Rrnica-infused oil I determined it had to be the Arnica that was failing in water-based lotions.



@cmzaha thank you for that info about arnica. The batch that went bad included undissolved chamomile powder, but no arnica. 

However I did make another batch before that with infused oil that included arnica, yarrow, and something else that's not coming to mind at the moment. I will definitely keep a close eye on that one and appreciate knowing about the difficulties.



cmzaha said:


> IPM will cut the greasy if you are not opposed to using it. I used it in all my solid lotions. I always recommended to my customers that were using it on their feet to use it and night and cover their feet with a cotton sock. Even better if you shower and night and put it on after a shower and cover the feet with cotton socks. Water moisturizes.


I do have some IPM from you and like using it in lotions. I didn't know it could be used with anhydrous "lotion" (really butter) bars as well as true lotion that has water in it. I will give that a try - thank you!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

Just finished making shampoo bars with my new mooncake press.  It's time-consuming to use, but the bars are so pretty it's worth it.  Used the Revive blend from eocalc (tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, and lavender) and they smell divine.  Gotta try this blend in some soap too.


----------



## Misschief

I got on this bandwagon today... Got to say, it was fun putting it together. I did 4 tubes in all, just to test. Crazy easy and I think it could be a good seller for upcoming Christmas markets.


----------



## AliOop

JoyfulSudz said:


> Just finished making shampoo bars with my new mooncake press.  It's time-consuming to use, but the bars are so pretty it's worth it.  Used the Revive blend from eocalc (tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, and lavender) and they smell divine.  Gotta try this blend in some soap too.


These look great! I made some with my press way back. As long as I put a layer of plastic wrap tightly against the design, it didn't stick at all and released very easily. Adjusting the wrap after each bar took the most time!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AliOop said:


> These look great! I made some with my press way back. As long as I put a layer of plastic wrap tightly against the design, it didn't stick at all and released very easily. Adjusting the wrap after each bar took the most time!


I had trouble using the plastic wrap too.  Then I started dusting it with cornstarch and it worked beautifully.  (You can see a bit of the dust on the bars if you look closely.)


----------



## ivylorraine

Thanks for linking that lotion bar recipe @Misschief.

I made a batch last night scented with Neroli Portofino type from Scent Memory. I went a little wild with the FO so they are pretty perfumey, but the bars themselves have a wonderful smooth silkiness and feel really nice on damp skin. I don't generally like starches in anhydrous formulas but here it works well to reduce oiliness without making me feel like a buttered & floured cake pan. 

If they don't get grainy or sticky after a couple of weeks I think I will make many more (not so scented!) and give them for gifts.


----------



## Misschief

ivylorraine said:


> Thanks for linking that lotion bar recipe @Misschief.
> 
> I made a batch last night scented with Neroli Portofino type from Scent Memory. I went a little wild with the FO so they are pretty perfumey, but the bars themselves have a wonderful smooth silkiness and feel really nice on damp skin. I don't generally like starches in anhydrous formulas but here it works well to reduce oiliness without making me feel like a buttered & floured cake pan.
> 
> If they don't get grainy or sticky after a couple of weeks I think I will make many more (not so scented!) and give them for gifts.


They'd make perfect little gifts, wouldn't they? And so easy to make.


----------



## Servant4Christ

@Misschief I'm glad to hear someone has used that lotion bar recipe because I've been considering that recipe (and others at her site) longer than DIY's shampoo and conditioner bars but I had to make a choice. 
The last ingredient needed for my first shampoo bars is ordered. I ordered it from Bulk Naturals Wholesale. It took me a while to find liquid bamboo extract someplace other than WSP!


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> @Misschief I'm glad to hear someone has used that lotion bar recipe because I've been considering that recipe (and others at her site) longer than DIY's shampoo and conditioner bars but I had to make a choice.
> The last ingredient needed for my first shampoo bars is ordered. I ordered it from Bulk Naturals Wholesale. It took me a while to find liquid bamboo extract someplace other than WSP!


You don't have to use the bamboo extract. You can use any liquid extract that you think will be good for your hair. I use a lot of different extracts when I make the shampoo bars. 

I love Whole Elise; I've made several of her recipes and have been very happy with all of them.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Misschief said:


> You don't have to use the bamboo extract. You can use any liquid extract that you think will be good for your hair. I use a lot of different extracts when I make the shampoo bars.
> 
> I love Whole Elise; I've made several of her recipes and have been very happy with all of them.


Really!? That's so encouraging! I want to make and try her non-comedogenic face moisturizer but got tripped up on finding the HA gel. I emailed her to see if there's a way to use the HA powder to make the gel, but haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> Really!? That's so encouraging! I want to make and try her non-comedogenic face moisturizer but got tripped up on finding the HA gel. I emailed her to see if there's a way to use the HA powder to make the gel, but haven't gotten a reply.


Yes, you can. I usually make up a batch of 1% HA solution and keep in on hand for formulating with. You can read more here: 









						Let's Talk About Hyaluronic Acid - Humblebee & Me
					

Hyaluronic acid and I began our relationship over a year ago, with The Ordinary’s Hyaluronic Acid 2% + B5 serum, and that relationship has since grown into quite the love story. HA is one of those ingredients I’d heard all sorts … Continue reading →




					www.humblebeeandme.com


----------



## Zing

JoyfulSudz said:


> Just finished making shampoo bars with my new mooncake press.  It's time-consuming to use, but the bars are so pretty it's worth it.  Used the Revive blend from eocalc (tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus, and lavender) and they smell divine.  Gotta try this blend in some soap too.


I love Revive in soap!


----------



## AliOop

Today I shredded up about four batches of soap that were just sitting on my curing rack and not going anywhere; the picture of all those pretty shreds is posted in the Soapy Thing thread. My plan for them is to .... make whipped sugar soap scrubs! 

I posted back in September about how I made a sugar scrub using a combination of a Stephenson's jelly soap base, and the foaming scrub based recipe from DIY Bath & Body. It took some tinkering to find the right consistency plus lather, but the verdict is in. I made a huge batch of scrubs for a ladies' retreat, and they all raved about it. Of course, I have no more jelly soap base, so I was thinking about making it with a more traditional liquid soap paste base. Because next up is our Ladies' Christmas Luncheon/Gift Boutique, to which I'll be donating a lot of products.

Then I happened upon this video from Mrs. Soap & Clay, where she explains how to make a whipped sugar scrub from soap shreds. What?!?  I am ambivalent about her as a YouTuber since I don't agree with some of her practices. However, she is very generous with her knowledge, and she offers some really good ideas... like using soap shreds to make sugar scrubs! It's going to take some experimentation but with all the shreds I have, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Today I shredded up about four batches of soap that were just sitting on my curing rack and not going anywhere; the picture of all those pretty shreds is posted in the Soapy Thing thread. My plan for them is to .... make whipped sugar soap scrubs!
> 
> I posted back in September about how I made a sugar scrub using a combination of a Stephenson's jelly soap base, and the foaming scrub based recipe from DIY Bath & Body. It took some tinkering to find the right consistency plus lather, but the verdict is in. I made a huge batch of scrubs for a ladies' retreat, and they all raved about it. Of course, I have no more jelly soap base, so I was thinking about making it with a more traditional liquid soap paste base. Because next up is our Ladies' Christmas Luncheon/Gift Boutique, to which I'll be donating a lot of products.
> 
> Then I happened upon this video from Mrs. Soap & Clay, where she explains how to make a whipped sugar scrub from soap shreds. What?!?  I am ambivalent about her as a YouTuber since I don't agree with some of her practices. However, she is very generous with her knowledge, and she offers some really good ideas... like using soap shreds to make sugar scrubs! It's going to take some experimentation but with all the shreds I have, that shouldn't be a problem.


I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Servant4Christ

Misschief said:


> I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


You and me both! I want to learn ALL the things.


----------



## AliOop

I will be sure to report back when it's done. Besides making the scrubs, which is the fun part, I must decide what other products I can donate to the Christmas Boutique. Bath bombs and soaps for sure, and maybe lotion bars and shower steamers, too. What gets in my way is the labeling. It is so time-consuming, and not really in my skill set to design them, either.


----------



## kirsten.

I just spent a hot minute trying to figure out how.we started talking about sewing. Scrubs. I'm a sleep deprived nurse lol!! 

I had some friends over to show them how to make some basics. Herb infused oils, whipped body butter and drawing salve.


----------



## dmcgee5034

I got the cutest 4oz mason jars to make ?sugar? scrubs with 2 FO from BB that I didn’t realize isn’t recommended for CP soap. I’ve never made scrubs before so I’ll have to read up on them. Tips and tricks and advice welcome. FOs are Cherry Almond and Pineapple Papaya.


----------



## dalewaite48

I introduced to my line of products a Men's Beard Conditioner.  It is called Bourbon Tobacco and it smells terrific.  I plan on also adding to my men's line a shampoo and shower gel with the same scent.


----------



## Misschief

dalewaite48 said:


> I introduced to my line of products a Men's Beard Conditioner.  It is called Bourbon Tobacco and it smells terrific.  I plan on also adding to my men's line a shampoo and shower gel with the same scent.


I LOVE Bourbon Tobacco! I used the same in a line of men's products; women were buying it for themselves. LOL I did a beard balm (who doesn't love a good balm?), beard oil, and an all in one body wash.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Today I shredded up about four batches of soap that were just sitting on my curing rack and not going anywhere; the picture of all those pretty shreds is posted in the Soapy Thing thread. My plan for them is to .... make whipped sugar soap scrubs!
> 
> I posted back in September about how I made a sugar scrub using a combination of a Stephenson's jelly soap base, and the foaming scrub based recipe from DIY Bath & Body. It took some tinkering to find the right consistency plus lather, but the verdict is in. I made a huge batch of scrubs for a ladies' retreat, and they all raved about it. Of course, I have no more jelly soap base, so I was thinking about making it with a more traditional liquid soap paste base. Because next up is our Ladies' Christmas Luncheon/Gift Boutique, to which I'll be donating a lot of products.
> 
> Then I happened upon this video from Mrs. Soap & Clay, where she explains how to make a whipped sugar scrub from soap shreds. What?!? I am ambivalent about her as a YouTuber since I don't agree with some of her practices. However, she is very generous with her knowledge, and she offers some really good ideas... like using soap shreds to make sugar scrubs! It's going to take some experimentation but with all the shreds I have, that shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks for calling attention to the video.  I kind of sorta watched it, but lack the time right now to study/focus through the long narrative.  Basically she’s mixing very dry CO shreds with an equal amount of water, melting the mixture, adding 40% of shred weight in glycerin as a solvent and then adding X amount stearic acid as a “hard“ fat(?), presumably because she started with pure CO shreds.  Then she whips it up, adds the X amount of sugar and whips some more.  I assume less water is needed if the soap is not fully dry and less/no stearic is necessary if the base shreds are from a balanced recipe. Does that sound about right?  I might give it a try.


----------



## AliOop

@Mobjack Bay yes, that sounds right to me. As I understand it, the stearic also helps maintain the emulsion, although the soap is the primary emulsifier.

After the big shredding process the other night, I remembered some 0-SF-100%CO stain sticks that were languishing in my laundry room (made waaaay to many of them).  So, I grated those up, too.  Altogether, my basic starting mix will consist of:

1. Four parts shreds from my regular CP soap recipe (lard, tallow, low CO, butter, soft oil, 2%SF)
2. One part shreds from my (former) shave soap recipe (dual lye, high tallow, stearic acid, low CO, butter, 5%SF)
3. One shy part gratings from my stain-stick recipe (100% CO, 0%SF).

I'm hoping create something that melts down easily, bubbles well, isn't too drying, and doesn't require lots of expensive ingredients. Yes, I want it all!  I'm not sure I'll add any stearic acid to start since the shave soap has quite a bit, and my regular recipe has some.

After watching her entire sugar scrub playlist, there were definitely nuggets along the way that will help inform my experiments. For instance, per this other video of hers, if my initial mix doesn't bubble well enough, I'll try adding some melted SCI+CapB. That's essentially what I did with the last batch; I started with the jelly soap base, but it didn't bubble well enough, so I added in some of the DIY B&B scrub base - which includes SCI + CapB, among other things. Had I found her video first, that process would have been much faster, but I'm actually happy that I figured it out on my own, and then found someone else confirming it.

Good luck with yours, and please let us know how it turns out!

edit: Here are my recipe notes from her video:

Start with soap shreds.
Add 50-100% water, depending on how dry or soft the shreds are.
Add 50-100% glycerin, depending on how cleansing or conditioning the shreds are.
Add up to 10% soft oil but probably reduce the water or glycerin a bit.
Using the total weight of the combined shreds + water + glycerin, add 10-30% stearic acid.
Melt it all together.
Let cool completely, then whip.
To thin it out, add more water or glycerin.
To thicken it, add more melted stearic, let it cool, and rewhip.
Add 50-100% sugar.
Add preservative.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Thanks @AliOop I think I have some stearic acid in my stash, but not much, so I guess I will start small.  I don’t have anything in the syndet ingredient realm.


----------



## AliOop

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks @AliOop I think I have some stearic acid in my stash, but not much, so I guess I will start small.  I don’t have anything in the syndet ingredient realm.


Do you have any shave soaps you could shred up? Those are so high in stearic, you may not need to use your stash.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

AliOop said:


> Do you have any shave soaps you could shred up? Those are so high in stearic, you may not need to use your stash.


3+ years and I still have not made shave soap…


----------



## AliOop

Had I known that, I would have sent you some of mine before I shredded it all up!


----------



## AliOop

Made another batch of soap-shred sugar-scrub base in the turkey roaster pan. Followed the Soap & Clay recipe  and used (edit to clarify)_ 100% water and 50% glycerin per shred weight, plus 10% each stearic and FCO per batch weight_. It came together beautifully. I think it also helped that the shreds were much softer (not as old), and that it was only ⅓ the size of the previous batch, making it easier to melt and stir.

This came out to 3900 grams of finished base, for basically the cost of the glycerin and stearic acid (since the soap shreds were already costed out in the original soap recipes). The pic isn't that great, but it's a very pretty light blue-green, colored solely from the shreds. I'll probably scent it with a peppermint EO-vanilla FO mix.


----------



## dmcgee5034

Sugar scrubs - my first bath and body thing 

Details over in the photo gallery: dmcgee5034 CP GMS soapy photo gallery


----------



## Servant4Christ

I made my first shampoo bar today. DIY B&B's pourable recipe.
Something I learned is not to put your silicone mold in the microwave even for 5 seconds thinking it will smooth the tops. It won't. Instead, your shampoo will swell up and out like a jet puffed marshmallow!
I scooped out the mixture and gently remelted/repoured. It went relatively smoothly for a first try and my mixture never was outside the target temperature. As for the resulting shampoo bar, I didn't really know what to expect, but a light weight bar (compared to the same size CP soap) that smells and feels like uncolored candle wax or crayons wasn't it at all. I'm actually disappointed because I spent the money to purchase every ingredient except the castor, which I happen to keep stocked for my CP soaping, and I can't imagine using most of these ingredients for anything else.
I should disclose that I made this without color or fragrance to get a feel for the process. Maybe the smell will dissipate in a day or two. Anyone know? I know the raw batter smell of CP soap does, so I can only hope.


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ I'm so sorry to hear that! Mine is definitely lighter than soap, but still lasts much longer than you would think. It doesn't smell like crayons, but I always add a very low amount of FO or EO since I heard that some of the ingredients don't have the greatest smell.

As for the texture, I'm wondering if that extra heat in your microwave did something to the ingredients? Mine feels smooth, but not waxy or crayon-like. Can you make another bar and see if it comes out better?

For future, a hot blow-dryer or heat gun might be a better option, although the recipe creator recommends planing or grating as her method of choice.

I hope you do end up liking how it works! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Mine feels smooth but lumpy if that makes sense. I'm sure it's just because I didn't pour fast enough as it cools down super quick and I didn't feel like remelting it _again_. I'm not sure why I'm surprised at it being so much lighter than soap. It's not soap! The smell is what's throwing me. It's not strong,  but it's noticable and certainly not scent free. I'm going to give it a couple days and then attempt washing my hair with it anyways. I'll definitely have to buy some FO/EO now. I'd also really like to try some mica for a bit of color. The recipe didn't say how to add it, though. Will mica just mix right into the phase B ingredients? I know that in soap, it's dispersed in oil first. Syndets really are a different animal.


----------



## SoapSisters

@Servant4Christ  My friends and family have been happy with the DIY Pourable formulation, so I urge you to keep trying. I agree with you, though, that it's tricky to melt it down and pour fast enough. I've been using the microwave but decided that next time I make them, I'm going to use a double-boiler (bain-marie). I'm thinking I might have a better handle on the melting if I'm staring at in on the stovetop.  

Regarding scent, I use rosemary essential oil as the extract ingredient in the formulation (I wrote to the recipe creators who said that would be fine). So the rosemary then serves two purposes, scent and extract. I added litsea EO as the essential oil component, which tempers the rosemary a bit and gives a nice, fresh scent.


----------



## Servant4Christ

Thanks. Thankfully, the smell isn't as strong or noticable this morning so maybe it's just the surfactants I'm smelling which I'm not accustomed to. I'm more anxious to see how it performs on my hair than I am about how it looks, right now, but here's a pic of my very first bar. I'm sure it'll look nicer the more I practice.


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ That looks much better than my first pourable bar. Mine still gets a little heat sink in the center from pouring them hot enough to make them smooth. I don’t sell, so it’s not really a big deal, because I do like working with that recipe.

I also like the original one as well. It is a harder bar and requires a little more work to make it look nice. I’ve used my moon cake presses for that one, and been very happy with how it turned out.

But like you said, the main thing is how it works on your hair!

If you don’t want to use mica, you could add a little colored clay or AC to the bar for color. I would stay away from bentonite bc it would probably make the recipe less pourable bc it is so absorbent. But French green or rose kaolin would be nice. I like to stir my colorant into the preservative/EO mix before adding those. That way I can see how well those things are mixed in to the rest of the batter.

Anyway great job!


----------



## Misschief

Servant4Christ said:


> Thanks. Thankfully, the smell isn't as strong or noticable this morning so maybe it's just the surfactants I'm smelling which I'm not accustomed to. I'm more anxious to see how it performs on my hair than I am about how it looks, right now, but here's a pic of my very first bar. I'm sure it'll look nicer the more I practice.


That looks better than my first pourable bars, too. That recipe takes a little getting used to. I was so unhappy with my bars that I softened them up (about 10 secs in the nuclear box), then pressed them into my shampoo bar molds. I was much happier with them after that.


----------



## Gaisy59

Looks smoother than my bars and i have made a couple now.


----------



## Rattanjeet

dalewaite48 said:


> I introduced to my line of products a Men's Beard Conditioner.  It is called Bourbon Tobacco and it smells terrific.  I plan on also adding to my men's line a shampoo and shower gel with the same scent.


Hi Dalewaite48,

Have you tried your hands on Hair and beard wax as well? Thanks in advance


----------



## AliOop

Worked on finalizing the selection of donated items for the upcoming Ladies' Christmas Event. So far I have sugar scrubs (4 different scents), roll-on lotion bars (in mini deo tubes), regular lotion bars, cuticle balm, lip balm in tubes, lip balm in pots, lip scrubs, and soaps. I had hoped to make bath bombs today, but it was my first day back at work after family that was visiting for the holiday weekend left early this morning. The house looked like a tornado hit, so I cleaned up during phone calls when I could and did more tonight after work. Bath bombs are a remote possibility for Thursday, but labels have to be the first priority since these items must be properly labeled for sale at the luncheon. Everything has to be delivered by Friday at 2pm.


----------



## SoapSisters

@AliOop This is so impressive! You are truly Wonder Woman to get this range of items together during such a busy time of the year! Wow! And all for a donation. Wow again!


----------



## Rattanjeet

Wow


----------



## Nicolesica

AliOop said:


> Worked on finalizing the selection of donated items for the upcoming Ladies' Christmas Event. So far I have sugar scrubs (4 different scents), roll-on lotion bars (in mini deo tubes), regular lotion bars, cuticle balm, lip balm in tubes, lip balm in pots, lip scrubs, and soaps. I had hoped to make bath bombs today, but it was my first day back at work after family that was visiting for the holiday weekend left early this morning. The house looked like a tornado hit, so I cleaned up during phone calls when I could and did more tonight after work. Bath bombs are a remote possibility for Thursday, but labels have to be the first priority since these items must be properly labeled for sale at the luncheon. Everything has to be delivered by Friday at 2pm.
> 
> View attachment 69784
> 
> 
> View attachment 69785


Do the square tins have cute little snowman soaps in them? I love that they are donations. Doesn’t pay the bills, but it sure makes you feel good.


----------



## AliOop

Nicolesica said:


> Do the square tins have cute little snowman soaps in them? I love that they are donations. Doesn’t pay the bills, but it sure makes you feel good.


Those are actually little snowman lotion bars. They were a huge hit last year. Each tin will either have two snowmen, or one snowman and a mini-lip scrub. The lip scrubs are flavored with something like Sweet Sugared Kisses; I can't remember the exact name of it, but it's like putting a warm sugar cookie on your lips. 

To keep costs in line, I worked hard to use up ingredients and containers that were purchased on destash and/or that I had on hand, including soap shreds for the sugar scrub base. And full disclosure, the generosity of some of our members really helped! Some time ago, @cmzaha was very generous with her destash of containers, FOs and molds, including the ever-popular mini-snowman mold. @Todd Ziegler was generous with providing lip balms (the ones in tubes) at a great price, and others helped with knowledge and recipes (like @Zing's lotion bars) to help me pull it together. I appreciate the depth of generosity of this forum, for sure!


----------



## dibbles

It all looks wonderful @AliOop!


----------



## Servant4Christ

And here I was feeling good about making another batch of shampoo/facial bars. I made a 500g batch today instead of just a 100g bar like the two previous times. I mostly did this out of sheer curiousity to see if maybe it's a recipe that acts differently when scaled down. 
I learned another helpful tip: Don't add more once you've already poured! I rewarmed my batter but there wasn't enough for another bar, so I thought I'd just add it to the tops of the ones I had already poured. Man oh man, what a terrible idea. They turned out ugly ugly. I waited until they set in the freezer, grated them, remelted, and poured them again. Now they are pretty.


----------



## AliOop

@Servant4Christ you should feel great about that! It can be so stressful when first working with a new recipe with all new ingredients. It takes perseverance to keep working at it.  

(_psst - I learned that same lesson the exact same way about not pouring over the top of an existing bar)_


----------



## Servant4Christ

I also learned that I can scrape together what's leftover and squish it like playdough until it forms another makeshift bar.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Wow @AliOop I have major product and container envy!


----------



## Rattanjeet

I did the photography of the soaps made yesterday


----------



## Nancy G

Servant4Christ said:


> I also learned that I can scrape together what's leftover and squish it like playdough until it forms another makeshift bar.
> 
> View attachment 69802


Great idea!



dalewaite48 said:


> I introduced to my line of products a Men's Beard Conditioner.  It is called Bourbon Tobacco and it smells terrific.  I plan on also adding to my men's line a shampoo and shower gel with the same scent.


Oh i can just imagine the lovely scent. An old flame of mine (pun intended) smoked bourbon whiskey blend in his pipe....one of the good memories.


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> Worked on finalizing the selection of donated items for the upcoming Ladies' Christmas Event. So far I have sugar scrubs (4 different scents), roll-on lotion bars (in mini deo tubes), regular lotion bars, cuticle balm, lip balm in tubes, lip balm in pots, lip scrubs, and soaps. I had hoped to make bath bombs today, but it was my first day back at work after family that was visiting for the holiday weekend left early this morning. The house looked like a tornado hit, so I cleaned up during phone calls when I could and did more tonight after work. Bath bombs are a remote possibility for Thursday, but labels have to be the first priority since these items must be properly labeled for sale at the luncheon. Everything has to be delivered by Friday at 2pm.
> 
> View attachment 69784
> 
> 
> View attachment 69785


Wowwwww, @AliOop!  Amazing!  Love love love!


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Worked on finalizing the selection of donated items for the upcoming Ladies' Christmas Event. So far I have sugar scrubs (4 different scents), roll-on lotion bars (in mini deo tubes), regular lotion bars, cuticle balm, lip balm in tubes, lip balm in pots, lip scrubs, and soaps. I had hoped to make bath bombs today, but it was my first day back at work after family that was visiting for the holiday weekend left early this morning. The house looked like a tornado hit, so I cleaned up during phone calls when I could and did more tonight after work. Bath bombs are a remote possibility for Thursday, but labels have to be the first priority since these items must be properly labeled for sale at the luncheon. Everything has to be delivered by Friday at 2pm.
> 
> View attachment 69784
> 
> 
> View attachment 69785


C'mon, now, don't be slacking!  Where are the bath bombs??!!
And what are roll-on lotion bars?


----------



## Servant4Christ

I wondered about the roll-on lotion bars, too.

After making that small batch of shampoo/facial bars yesterday, I noticed that when adding a little hot water to the bowl I mixed them in, I whipped up an unbelievable amount of lather. So, out of curiosity, instead of dumping it down the drain, I put the water and lather in a quart mason jar to see how long lather would hold. It's been over 24 hours (nearly 36hrs, actually) and the lather is still not going anywhere! And no, nobody has shaken the jar because I hid it.


----------



## AliOop

Oh my dear @Zing, I just knew I could count on you for "encouragement" and "support."   Hopefully bath bombs will happen tonight, but NO promises. First there will be a whole bunch of M&P soaps, which I don't usually make, but I don't have enough cured CP on hand. Plus, this is an opportunity to use up a lot of M&P base, colors, and FOs that came along with other ingredients purchased on destash.

For now, everything else is finally labeled, including sample-sized lip scrub pots and sample-sized lip balm pots. It took awhile for labeling inspiration to strike, since the 1" pots are waaaay to small for any readable labels. I finally realized that they could go together in a little drawstring bag, with a label attached to that. I did the larger lip scrub pots the same way. Both have labels on the back with my contact info. Please excuse the lousy printing since my printer is tired and acting up after all of this!






Roll-on lotion bars are just like regular lotion bars, but they have a titch more beeswax to make them just a tad firmer, and they are poured into mini-deodorant tubes. That way, they can be easily applied during the workday without getting any on the tips of the fingers (which then get onto the computer keyboard, etc.). You can find a variety of shapes and sizes of the small deo tubes at SKS bottle and other packaging places. The ones I have were purchased on destash from another generous SMF member. I labeled them as "Solid Lotion Sticks" but figured y'all would have a better idea of what I meant by "lotion bars" - which as we all know, are really body butter bars, right?


----------



## JasmineTea

Servant4Christ said:


> I also learned that I can scrape together what's leftover and squish it like playdough until it forms another makeshift bar.
> 
> View attachment 69802


Those look really pretty . . . love the pastel color .


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Worked on finalizing the selection of donated items for the upcoming Ladies' Christmas Event. So far I have sugar scrubs (4 different scents), roll-on lotion bars (in mini deo tubes), regular lotion bars, cuticle balm, lip balm in tubes, lip balm in pots, lip scrubs, and soaps. I had hoped to make bath bombs today, but it was my first day back at work after family that was visiting for the holiday weekend left early this morning. The house looked like a tornado hit, so I cleaned up during phone calls when I could and did more tonight after work. Bath bombs are a remote possibility for Thursday, but labels have to be the first priority since these items must be properly labeled for sale at the luncheon. Everything has to be delivered by Friday at 2pm.
> 
> View attachment 69784
> 
> 
> View attachment 69785


I love those little mini snowmen. I still have a container of mini snowmen sugar scrubs in my bathroom. They make adorable little sugar scrubs!! I am so glad a lot of your destash is going to good use!!


----------



## AliOop

Alas, no bath bombs happened tonight. Since everything needs to be delivered and set up by 5pm tomorrow, I'm flat out of time for those. But I did use up all the white M&P base that I'd somehow amassed over the last year or so, along with the last of some fragrances. You can see a lot of spills on the one mold, which was the first one. That's all it took to remind me why I never use that particular glass measuring pitcher - it drips and spills and overpours no matter what is in it.

Once all of this is cleared out and dropped off tomorrow, my soap room will feel positively cavernous, I'm sure. Right now I have to move at least two things to get to anything else. 






PS - I just realized this post should have gone over in the Soapy Thing thread, but hopefully you can bear with me as this saga draws near to ending.


----------



## cmzaha

AliOop said:


> Alas, no bath bombs happened tonight. Since everything needs to be delivered and set up by 5pm tomorrow, I'm flat out of time for those. But I did use up all the white M&P base that I'd somehow amassed over the last year or so, along with the last of some fragrances. You can see a lot of spills on the one mold, which was the first one. That's all it took to remind me why I never use that particular glass measuring pitcher - it drips and spills and overpours no matter what is in it.
> 
> Once all of this is cleared out and dropped off tomorrow, my soap room will feel positively cavernous, I'm sure. Right now I have to move at least two things to get to anything else.
> 
> View attachment 69828
> 
> PS - I just realized this post should have gone over in the Soapy Thing thread, but hopefully you can bear with me as this saga draws near to ending.


This picture almost makes me miss making all these types of items. Almost...


----------



## AliOop

cmzaha said:


> This picture almost makes me miss making all these types of items. Almost...


The M&P was fun at first. But I really don't have a good set-up for it since I am using the microwave in my soap room. I find it has such a nicer consistency if I heat and hold over the stove to ensure that it doesn't have a mix of overheated and unmelted bits. Maybe I'll get a cheap electric burner which would also be nice for lotion making and shampoo/conditioner bars, too. Also, I could really see a difference from one brand of base to another, and from one brand of glass measuring pitcher to another. Like you said, it almost makes me want to get into it more... almost...


----------



## dibbles

@AliOop when I used to do a lot of M&P I would melt the base in my crockpot and keep it warm while pouring from a separate pitcher. It takes longer to melt the base, but works well.


----------



## AliOop

Good to know, thank you!


----------



## AliOop

Here is a picture of the partial display set-up with donations from me and others.  I have been down with a sinus infection and not able to attend, so a friend set this all up for me. Additional ornament trees and earring trees were added after this was taken, as well. I'm not sure why they used the unfitted table clothes instead of the fitted ones I sent, but this is all at another local church that is letting us use their facility, so perhaps some things got lost in the mix (or maybe they used these ones to hide the other half of the products underneath the table). Overall, I think they did a good job since none of them have ever done a market display before. Hoping to hear that it all went well!


----------



## Misschief

@AliOop that looks fantastic! Sorry to feel you're under the weather; I hope you feel better soon!

I've been making lip balms all morning. Five separate batches (only 18-20 per batch) for my next two upcoming markets, the last two of the season. It's taking all morning because I just got off an hour long phone call with my son. I'll put lip balm making aside for that any day!


----------



## AliOop

Thank you, @Misschief, I am on the mend. 

Today's bath and body thing was wiping out approximately 200 containers purchased on destash awhile ago (the ones with the hitch-hiking spiders in the box, for those of you saw that post). They've been sitting in my garage for over a month now, so it feels good to have them all in a not-dirty, no-spider tub. I'll do a more thorough clean-up with soap, water, and alcohol right before I use them.


----------



## JasmineTea

Can I tell yesterday's? I made Marie Rayma's Patron-only Hot Cocoa Body Milk recipe. It's a wonderfully light lotion that is not greasy. She has a hot cocoa theme going on this season, and this is a lighter version of the body butter.

After years of benefiting from Marie's many recipes, I finally became a patron. It's about time I gave her some support for all of the wonderful knowledge she shares. I'm really enjoying the 'extras' that patrons receive.


----------



## Misschief

JasmineTea said:


> Can I tell yesterday's? I made Marie Rayma's Patron-only Hot Cocoa Body Milk recipe. It's a wonderfully light lotion that is not greasy. She has a hot cocoa theme going on this season, and this is a lighter version of the body butter.
> 
> After years of benefiting from Marie's many recipes, I finally became a patron. It's about time I gave her some support for all of the wonderful knowledge she shares. I'm really enjoying the 'extras' that patrons receive.


I made the Hot Cocoa Lip Butter... it's really nice!


----------



## AliOop

I made a very small batch of soap-shred sugar scrubs, scented in ginger lime, for a family member who loves that FO as much as I do.  

Then I heard from the ladies who ran the Christmas Boutique in my absence on Saturday. They sold over half the products, and would have sold more if I had been present with my card reader. We are going to set everything up for more sales tomorrow evening; it sounds like the rest of the product will be gone after that. I did price it very, very reasonably so that folks could purchase affordable Christmas gifts, with the proceeds going to scholarships for ladies who want to attend our retreats but don't have the means.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@AliOop excellent use of cavity molds!


----------



## dmcgee5034

I have been in a flurry of Sugar Scrubs. 2 batches last night (Cranberry Fig Confection and White Tea & Ginger) and 2 more batches tonight - Sweet Vanilla Latte and Candied Citrus Cooler.


----------



## AliOop

After two failed bath bomb batches (say that 10x fast), and two accelerated and chunky pine tar soaps, I finally made some pretty bath bombs using my mooncake press. I am going to press my luck and try another batch before calling it quits tonight.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> After two failed bath bomb batches (say that 10x fast), and two accelerated and chunky pine tar soaps, I finally made some pretty bath bombs using my mooncake press. I am going to press my luck and try another batch before calling it quits tonight.
> 
> View attachment 69999


hehehehe..... press your luck??? I see what you did there.


----------



## AliOop

Totally unintentional but let’s go with it!  

I should have called it quits after the first one. The second batch fought me a bit. The details aren’t as sharp, but overall the bombs turned out ok. This morning they are rock hard, thankfully.


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> Totally unintentional but let’s go with it!
> 
> I should have called it quits after the first one. The second batch fought me a bit. The details aren’t as sharp, but overall the bombs turned out ok. This morning they are rock hard, thankfully.


That, right there, is the reason I don't do bath bombs. Even though I have a decent recipe, they're just too finicky.


----------



## AliOop

Exactly! I don’t make them often either for that same reason. They are a kitten-loving pain in the backside.


----------



## JoyfulSudz

@AliOop @Misschief  I thought I'd try my hand at bath bombs as something "simple" to do between soaps, shampoo and conditioners.  Hah!  Not so simple after all, and yes, are they ever finicky!  Especially here in the PNW humidity!


----------



## AliOop

JoyfulSudz said:


> @AliOop @Misschief  I thought I'd try my hand at bath bombs as something "simple" to do between soaps, shampoo and conditioners.  Hah!  Not so simple after all, and yes, are they ever finicky!  Especially here in the PNW humidity!


Yes, and so messy, too! BB “dust” everywhere!  I also find them hard to wrap.


----------



## Misschief

JoyfulSudz said:


> @AliOop @Misschief  I thought I'd try my hand at bath bombs as something "simple" to do between soaps, shampoo and conditioners.  Hah!  Not so simple after all, and yes, are they ever finicky!  Especially here in the PNW humidity!


Exactly. I'm a little north of you and our humidity this past week has been anywhere from 32% to 98%. Bath bombs? I don't think so!


----------



## JoyfulSudz

AliOop said:


> Yes, and so messy, too! BB “dust” everywhere!  I also find them hard to wrap.


Lots of dust!  So I "wrapped" mine in a zip lock baggie 

The trickiness of bath bombs makes me glad I'm a shower person and not a bath lover!


----------



## AliOop

A ziplock baggie sounds great. Unfortunately for me, these were ordered by a friend who wants to give them as gifts. I'll probably use something like these cupcake holders from Hobby Lobby. I wish they had straight sides, but those are more expensive, and not within the requestor's budget.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> After two failed bath bomb batches (say that 10x fast), and two accelerated and chunky pine tar soaps, I finally made some pretty bath bombs using my mooncake press. I am going to press my luck and try another batch before calling it quits tonight.
> 
> View attachment 69999


After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches
After two failed bath bomb batches


----------



## AliOop

@Zing You did it! Here is your trophy: 


and the definition of crazy is..... {_insert pic of AliOop continuing to make attempt to make bath bombs_}


----------



## Misschief

AliOop said:


> @Zing You did it! Here is your trophy:
> 
> 
> and the definition of crazy is..... {_insert pic of AliOop continuing to make attempt to make bath bombs_}


What recipe are you using? (Just out of curiosity)


----------



## AliOop

Over the last week, I've used Dean Wilson's recipe from his YT channel, that recipe as modified by Emilie Leffler on her YT channel, a recipe from Creative Bath Lab, and the recipes from Judy Garcia and Lucy McCann from Mooncake Cult.

I think I'm happiest with Lucy's recipe with slight, ummmm, modifications. I mismeasured the CA (automatically assumed it was ½ as much as the bicarb when it should have been less), accidentally left out the cornstarch, and intentionally added some SLSa and guar gum. The mix felt pretty dry but molded perfectly, and released cleanly from the mooncake press. The tester spun and fizzed nicely with good foam. The Dean Wilson/Emilie Leffler recipe produced the bomb that lasted the longest, and it had fantastic foam, but it would not mold well - not in the spheres or in the mooncake presses. Granted, it was raining that day, which isn't ideal.

No matter whose recipe I use, I always mix in the CA last, after mixing all other dry ingredients with all other wet ingredients.


----------



## Paulie

I'm going to heat up some coconut oil and add Dragon's Blood FO for my 16 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Misschief

Paulie said:


> I'm going to heat up some coconut oil and add Dragon's Blood FO for my 16 year old granddaughter.


For what purpose?


----------



## Paulie

Misschief said:


> For what purpose?


We use coconut oil instead of lotion.


----------



## dmcgee5034

AliOop said:


> A ziplock baggie sounds great. Unfortunately for me, these were ordered by a friend who wants to give them as gifts. I'll probably use something like these cupcake holders from Hobby Lobby. I wish they had straight sides, but those are more expensive, and not within the requestor's budget.
> 
> View attachment 70003


I’m sure it’s too late, @AliOop, and I don’t know if these would work, but I love these cupcake holders that look like they have straighter sides like you were hoping for, and they are a lot more affordable than the sparkly Hobby Lobby ones. 

50-Pack Paper Baking Cups, Medium Dessert Containers Paper Cups Muffin Cupcake Liners for Baking, Dessert Baking Pudding Containers for Wedding, Birthday, Party https://a.co/d/aSXo4Fg


----------



## AliOop

dmcgee5034 said:


> I’m sure it’s too late, @AliOop, and I don’t know if these would work, but I love these cupcake holders that look like they have straighter sides like you were hoping for, and they are a lot more affordable than the sparkly Hobby Lobby ones.
> 
> 50-Pack Paper Baking Cups, Medium Dessert Containers Paper Cups Muffin Cupcake Liners for Baking, Dessert Baking Pudding Containers for Wedding, Birthday, Party https://a.co/d/aSXo4Fg


Thank you, that is so sweet of you to share! The Hobby Lobby ones were $1.79 for a 24pk, so the price was good, and I could pick them up locally. But I sure appreciate your kindness to share.


----------



## AliOop

Today was lotion bar day. The first batch was made for a very dear friend, so it was a luxe version with lavender EO, organic local beeswax, mango butter, kukui nut oil and raspberry seed oil. 

The next batch was made for a friend who wanted something that "smelled like the lotion bar your friend sent last year" - referring to @Zing's lotion bar that she ended up taking over as her own.  I couldn't remember exactly which bar she stole received from me, but she thought it smelled citrusy, so she got a blend of sweet orange and cedarwood. The soft oil was FCO since that's what I have on hand at the moment. They feel just a tad greasy to me, but every form of CO always feels greasy to me. I may end up remelting them and adding a titch of IPM. 

Both sets went into some tins that I had on hand, and thankfully both of them said they don't need labels. Huzzah.


----------



## Zing

AliOop said:


> Today was lotion bar day. The first batch was made for a very dear friend, so it was a luxe version with lavender EO, organic local beeswax, mango butter, kukui nut oil and raspberry seed oil.
> 
> The next batch was made for a friend who wanted something that "smelled like the lotion bar your friend sent last year" - referring to @Zing's lotion bar that she ended up taking over as her own.  I couldn't remember exactly which bar she stole received from me, but she thought it smelled citrusy, so she got a blend of sweet orange and cedarwood. The soft oil was FCO since that's what I have on hand at the moment. They feel just a tad greasy to me, but every form of CO always feels greasy to me. I may end up remelting them and adding a titch of IPM.
> 
> Both sets went into some tins that I had on hand, and thankfully both of them said they don't need labels. Huzzah.


So apparently yesterday was National Lotion Bar Day and I should have waited for this post so I could just copy and paste into my post!  Except I ran out of raspberry seed oil.  
I do like fractionated coconut oil because it absorbs into my skin way faster than coconut oil.
And how cool is it that if you don't like your bars, just remelt and add something!


----------



## AliOop

I am finding it hard to wrap my head around the fact that it is Christmas Eve. It may sink in when we get to church for the Christmas Eve service. While there, I'll be delivering bath bombs, lotion bars, and today's project: some foaming sugar scrubs that a friend asked for yesterday as a gift for her mom. The scrub recipe is from DIY Bath & Body. This batch is scented with a blend of Plumeria and Hardwood Musk, both from California Candle Supply. The blend recommendation is courtesy of @cmzaha. So many women who normally hate (or don't prefer) floral scents absolutely love this one, including me!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

@AliOop - I bet it feels good to be getting special orders!  I have that foaming sugar scrub recipe and need to give it a try.  One of my New Year’s resolution is to delve into B&B. 

My last minute making for friends included a few M&P soaps last night and then shampoo and conditioner bars (Stephenson’s m&p type), lip balms, skin balms and an eye serum with matcha tea-infused oil today. One of the skin balms is made with comfrey and plantain-infused oils.  I usually include calendula-infused oil but discovered I was out, so I tried lemon balm and lavender-infused oils for a twist.   Very Jan Berry-ish.  I also made a few tins of DeeAnna’s recipe for an antiseptic balm with thyme and lavender essential oils.  I can’t make whipped sugar scrub, but I sure can mix beeswax and oils together!


----------



## Zing

@AliOop , I love plumeria, it is intoxicating.  I've mentioned before that I will use my plumeria lotion bars only at nighttime so that I don't go to work smelling like flowers.  The whole manly man thang.

Mrs. Zing and I didn't exchange gifts this year because a couple house projects -- both planned and unexpected -- were our Christmas presents to each other.  We're romantic that way.  But today I did make her some more lavender foot balm.  It's shea butter, beeswax, and golden jojoba (disportionately more shea), plus lavender essential oil.


----------



## AliOop

Don't worry, @Zing  your secret is safe here with the 15k members of SMF! 

PS: @Zing as recommended by @cmzaha I mix 10-20% Hardwood Musk with the plumeria to make a unisex blend. Even people who don’t like musk, don’t like plumeria, or don’t like either one, are attracted to this blend. It might be an option that would allow you to use your plumeria products during the day without anyone revoking your man card.


----------



## Zing

I was excited to try out my hemp seed oil that fell into my lap as there was an active thread about it -- and made lotion bars.  Mrs. Zing has chronic joint and muscle pain and I had high hopes for a miracle cure.  However, I'm really not liking the scent!  I added clove bud essential oil.  I just poured it so will take a breath, let it set, and then smell later.


----------



## Zing

I placed an order for ingredients for...wait for it...shampoo bars.  It's long been on my bucket list/New Year's resolutions.  Now my friends and family can get off my back.  'Preciate all the tips from my peeps coming in to my private messages!

My son today is still completely tickled pink and impressed with his first batch of lotion bars.  He used beeswax, shea butter, fractionated coconut oil, and scented with sage essential oil.  I used one of my Avery.com label templates which just sent him over the edge.

I'm still not crazy with my first batch of lotion bars made with hemp seed oil.  It's the scent.  Both Mrs. Zing and Zing Jr say I'm crazy and that they think it helps with muscle and joint pain, so I guess hemp now will be in rotation.


----------



## kirsten.

Have you settled on a recipe yet, @Zing ?


----------



## Zing

kirsten. said:


> Have you settled on a recipe yet, @Zing ?


In terms of my lotion bars?  I always use 1/3 beeswax and 1/3 mango butter, 1% vitamin E oil.  I also add a liquid oil which varies depending on budget and availability.  I love but at the moment cannot afford mmmmmeadowfoam seed oil.  Supply chain issues messed up access to plain old sunflower oil.  I have used apricot seed, fractionated coconut, jojoba, and sweet almond. 

The essential oil at 1% also varies.  I like to use single -- not blends -- essential oils.  Lavender for Mrs. Zing, clove bud, sage, frankincense.  And plumeria fragrance oil.


----------



## kirsten.

Ah, thanks for the Intel! I'm always interested in talking lotion bar tips! But I meant to ask if you settled on a recipe for shampoo bars  I was just curious what recipe you are going to try - just bein' nosey! Lol!

I have a few in testing phases myself. I actually purchased a recipe from Etsy last year and wasn't happy with the results at all! It made SO many bars and they all turned up with orange spots and the stink of old crayons within a couple of months.


----------



## AliOop

kirsten. said:


> Ah, thanks for the Intel! I'm always interested in talking lotion bar tips! But I meant to ask if you settled on a recipe for shampoo bars  I was just curious what recipe you are going to try - just bein' nosey! Lol!
> 
> I have a few in testing phases myself. I actually purchased a recipe from Etsy last year and wasn't happy with the results at all! It made SO many bars and they all turned up with orange spots and the stink of old crayons within a couple of months.


Wow, I haven't heard of anyone getting DOS on their syndet bars!  But it makes sense that it could happen if any of the normal causes of DOS are present: the oils or EOs added to the bars are possibly old or starting to become rancid, the bars were made with non-distilled water, the bars were cured on metal or in sunlight, etc.  

In other words, it wouldn't be the recipe itself that causes DOS, but some external factor.  Were you able to track down the potential source or cause?


----------

